# Sticky  The Portraits of PersonalityCafe Members. (member photos)



## Happy

Ok guys, the thread that was started by Trope became a discussion thread so this one is strictly for *Pictures Only!* No discussions. Your post will only be deleted!


If you want to chat about member pictures please make a new thread for it.http://personalitycafe.com/general-...s-you-can-post-chat-about-your-pics-here.html


----------



## snail




----------



## Mystic Jenn




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

This is my favourite one of me, it's my profile pic too


----------



## jeni_fini




----------



## Trope




----------



## lunniey

let see if it's work ..


----------



## psyche's release

portrait:











landscape:


----------



## Ogion

Ok, so here they go again.

Ogion


----------



## DayLightSun

I know you guys love this one.


----------



## psyche's release

this is me, in my bitchy context, lately:










bring it on - so?

(this is not sarcasm)


----------



## Ikari T

2 years back


----------



## Ikari T

4 years back


----------



## Kingmannie

annddd










there you have it, an INTJ :tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

That's my fantasy themed calander in the background which I haven't changed the month of since September:crazy:


----------



## addle1618

On right


----------



## de l'eau salée

Hehe, what the hell, I'll do it 

Hopefully this works.


----------



## Nightwine




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Performing "Pow R. Toc H." by Pink Floyd (I'm doing the vocal parts that Roger Water's does in the song)


----------



## snail




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## snail

I'm getting brave. Here are some where I didn't remove my freckles in Photoshop.


----------



## hope712

*LOL, why not?*

Hmm, more words, lol.


----------



## snail




----------



## Zulban

Learn something everyday; I have very few photos where I'm not squinting or looking stupid on purpose.


----------



## DayLightSun

I looked at the camera by mistake.:crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Ztorh aCttae (zti)b-bahr


----------



## Marco Antonio

By mystik_chamaleon at 2009-01-03


----------



## waterlilies

This is me 

My favorite picture:









...and a totally myspacey one (with no makeup on! Egads!)


----------



## gOpheR

Letting my mom play with her camera from work.


----------



## RedForest




----------



## Enigma

ten characters
there.

I like these my hubby took


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Woah, now I know that INFJ females can clone themselves :shocked:
That's a great super power, don't sacrifice it for anything.

This is that Surreal Breakfast guy, he didn't know I had a camera, then CLICK:


----------



## ABright

What an INTJ female (on right) looks like:


----------



## helmetel

Me looking half asleep, yet surprised to see the camera...


----------



## Arekka

A more recent one of me...


View attachment 96


----------



## εmptε

*Helmetal is really cute 

(I hate that word)

Stupid Camera. I need to change the settings, but this is from my omnia right out of the box.










Damn I have a big head (HEHE.) compared to the rest of my body.
*


----------



## de l'eau salée

Psh your head doesn't even look big, but maybe that's because I myself have a big head too...
Don't killl me Wolf, but you look like an I_F_ in that picture, hehe. That's not a bad thing though 

But yeah, helmetel is really cute, as well as the rest of the girls on this page. Hehe


Here's me and my seemingly permanent bags under my eyes. They won't go away D:


----------



## Dharma Ga

This is me


----------



## Shai Gar

you look scared


edited to add picture


----------



## Viktoria2




----------



## Zulban

I thought I posted this ages ago on the thread but it seems I did not.


----------



## mcgooglian




----------



## mcgooglian

Viktoria said:


> Actually, i was kinda an emotional wreck when i took that picture, now that I think about it.
> I really don't want to get into what happened, I guess i was kinda upset. I didn't realize my mood could have a readable effect on my pictures. Actually, thats kinda helpful. Thanks. =]


You're welcome. It was actually your eyes that gave it away. I won't press into what happened if you don't want to talk about it.


----------



## EspressiveGirl

You are a lifesaver...wanna help me with my homework? LOL...thank you, Selene...btw, you are very pretty! Just thought you should know...


----------



## Shai Gar

Llixgrijb said:


> =(
> All those books, untouched and unloved. It breaks my heart.


Offer's still there to make you an Australian citizen... You'd have unfettered access to my library.

Uhh, could you bring your library too?

I do love all of my books, they're all touched, I just don't have time to read them all the way through, just to smell them and gander through their pages.


----------



## EspressiveGirl




----------



## Alanna

About two years ago











6 months ago










Present day!


----------



## Marco Antonio

hmm interesting enough, your facial expressions do seem to resemble your temperament, so far...










By mystik_chamaleon at 2009-02-18 

here some Halloween fun heh


----------



## Xeraii

Me needing a bit of a haircut.

Do I look like an INTJ?


----------



## Xeraii

Not a clue. I didn't think there was any correlation, but other people in this thread have said that people's facial expressions resemble their type.


----------



## mcgooglian

That would be my cat and I


----------



## Eloi

Stupid face...


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

Peace ♥


----------



## snail

Mcgooglian and his cat resemble each other. Awww... too cute!


----------



## de l'eau salée

Great pics everybody :] I like your kitty, Goog. 

Yeah, Xeraii, I think you definitely look INTJ. Not sure what, but INTJ seems to fit you really well.


But yeah, here's another pic of me....










I've had those bed covers since I was 4 :] They're the best.


----------



## mcgooglian

As for the Xeraii picture, I think it's the eyes that really make him look INTJ to me. I can definitely see some intensity there.

What kind of cat is that Wolf? It looks a bit like mine except for the feet.


----------



## mcgooglian

my friend was testing his new camera:


----------



## snail

I tried to do a black and white for Mcgooglian, but it didn't turn out. I decided to go to the other extreme and I enhanced the color instead. 









For a comparison, I am also posting a couple that I didn't alter. I really like this shirt.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

This is me as my alter-ego, The Acid Phantom


----------



## Harlequin




----------



## Merov

Me and my Girlfriend
------------------------








Me at a Theme Park
------------------------









No Comment ^_^
---------------------


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Does my but look big in this???


----------



## AishiteruKaname

Me about 3 years ago.










And here I am today. ^_^










And..a little silly one I took for kicks. Yes, I own a tiara. My little cousin insisted I wear it for the last two pictures.


----------



## Azura Nova




----------



## snail




----------



## Robatix




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Dedicated to two great colours - green and purple


----------



## snowqueen




----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## moon

Blank stares are pretty common in my world.









Adding to the people & their cats photos...


----------



## BenW




----------



## mysterywhiteboy




----------



## gOpheR

3 or so years old (I'm almost smiling)
My best friend in green


----------



## mcgooglian

Here's a rare site: an ISTP smiling


----------



## Schwarz




----------



## Holbach

That's me. roud: Thanks to Toxic for being my friend. :tongue:


----------



## snail

Yoda, the family cat, is like a ragdoll that purrrrrrrs a lot whenever I touch him. He doesn't really like anyone else much and is attracted to the sound of Native American wooden flutes. In the third picture, where it looks like I'm probably hurting him, he's actually purring and has gone limp to the point of nearly rolling out of my arms. Sometimes he drools when he is happy.


----------



## Spooky




----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

Feel like drinking











I regret my decision of letting you live











Everything is going according to plan


----------



## DayLightSun

I thought I'd scare you guys with a picture of me just minutes after I woke up. hehehe


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan




----------



## mcgooglian

I was bored so I decided to take a light & dark contrast before I got a haircut.


----------



## turbomursu

the official me. normally i have elliptical glasses and they diminish the bags under my eyes :lol:


----------



## Perseus

http://www.glaucus.org.uk/Andy2.htm


----------



## moon

I got bangs fer me barfday, feel like sharing 'cause I like 'em.


----------



## Sugarfix

This is me


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan

hmm..People say I remind them of Anton Chigurh from No Country For Old Men. So I dug up an older pic where I had long hair.










eh?


----------



## Nightriser

I haven't solved it yet. My cousins like to show off by solving it in seconds. Then again, they looked up the solutions.


----------



## DayLightSun

At the Grove ( its a mall) In Beverly, CA


----------



## xackery

Me and Kitty when she was just bought.









At a friend's house posing for the camera. My PSX/Thinkpad get up. Portable gaming <3









Goatee. What do you think?










Clean Shaven! Probably had a date or something to impress at.









My feeble attempt at seeming "Cool".









It was honestly kind of fun. Didn't last long though.










Sad Face 

That's me!


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## de l'eau salée

I can see the resemblance, Gengbang. 


Hmm, here's another of me.


----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## Gengbanghis Khan




----------



## rswear




----------



## Perseus




----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## CJay3113




----------



## mcgooglian

Another one of my cat and I.


----------



## imru2

This pic is about a year old now. But here goes nothing. I'm not photogenic and I usually never post photos of myself, but I thought, what the hell - I like it here. xD


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades

stellar renegade said:


> Wow, didn't realize we had so many young'unz here... makes it kinda hard to pick up the chicks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some are barely 18, makes it kinda awkward.
> 
> Here's me on the bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't figured out a band name yet.


You're the cute one [says one of the aforementioned young'unz].



I split.


----------



## Tyler87

Well this is me from a couple of years ago... not a ton has changed with the exception of the apartment and monitors


----------



## jellyfish

gotta loke fake smiles haha


----------



## thewindlistens

Well, OK, I went onto Facebook to find an acceptable image, and lo and behold, I actually found an unprecedented photographic moment. I'm actually smiling in a photo. I think I was deceived, most probably I thought the photographer was going to give me the camera (since I'm reaching for it).

Also, there's a sweet specimen of an ESFP girl in it, who I have no reservations about posting here since she does the same to me all the time.


----------



## Ninja




----------



## pianopraze

imru2 said:


> :blushed::blushed::blushed: Actually no, I uhm... wasn't fishing for compliments. I just don't think I'm very pretty. ^_^;; Thank you very much though. (sorry about the rules! I just.... I wanted to say thank you!)


You are pretty, but you look so sad...

I always thought I was ugly myself. Also I've always been so shy. Yet half of my girlfriends & my ex-wife were beautiful models. I just don't understand it... my self image is contradicted by life.. yet I still FEEL that I'm ugly or average at best...

Me and my beautiful fiance:


----------



## dylan

Today, right now:

View attachment 232


----------



## dylan

Today... right _NOW_:

View attachment 233


----------



## Marino

Me about a month ago with the newest addition of my family. roud:










Me + B/W filter










Me today. My sister shaved my head two days ago for the summer. It will be curly again by the time school starts. roud:


----------



## Kokos

Bam no more hair


----------



## moon

My hair is dying eeeheheheeh get it.


----------



## thehigher

moon. you look like an infp. that's a compliment.


----------



## Liontiger

imru2 said:


> This pic is about a year old now. But here goes nothing. I'm not photogenic and I usually never post photos of myself, but I thought, what the hell - I like it here. xD
> 
> (pic)


This is a little random, but I always find it interesting to see how different people do their eyeliner. I noticed that you have a lot on the bottom, when I usually put a lot on the top. When I have it on the bottom, I smudge it too much and make myself look like a raccoon :crazy:



thehigher said:


> moon. you look like an infp. that's a compliment.


thehigher, you look like the long lost triplet of ZacK and Cody. That's a compliment. lol

And then here's a pic because I feel obligated. Some downtime at school about a year ago. Check out the killer hurdling scar


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

I'm on the left and my INFP bestie is on the right
*







*
Being dramatic


----------



## imru2

Since everyone thinks I look SAAAD all the time, I thought I'd add another pic to see if I can look... less sad. These are after the purple/pink hair phase. About 8months old now. Ten points to anyone who can tell where I used to work. 









Yeah, see? I look happy, right? Right? Maybe... 

I guess it doesn't help that I usually looked like this at work:








And yes, I actually am that pale, it's not the lighting.... WHY CAN'T I TAN?! >_<


----------



## pianopraze

Looking for eye pics... this one was of me couple years ago with no hair. I cut it like this when I have no gf wanting something to hang onto...


----------



## kdm1984

:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## treesee

Playing with a balloon


----------



## Munchies

almost a year old.


----------



## Amir

*The many FaCes of Amir*

Ok, you guys strong armed me into it... here goes... (don't know how to upload properly, click the photo to enlarge)

Chilling with other brownies at a wine bar in San Francisco (on the left)

View attachment 282


Before sky-diving... good thing my tandem partner was more in touch with reality than I was 

View attachment 283


Kinda normal picture - enjoying the sunset, an Absynthe, and in flight entertainment at 30,000 ft- Virgin America planes are the best!! I feel sorry for the introverted guy trying to sleep in between me and my ENTP friend.

View attachment 284


Closing a deal

View attachment 285


----------



## moon

I moved back home 'cause I'm poor & can't afford rent  My old room(s) have been taken so I'm being stored in the basement.
It's cold down here & the books are moldy.

At first I was like








eewwwuh. nuh-uh

But now I am like








ooh, aah! ain't so bad


----------



## Amir

Don't f*ck with me!!!

View attachment 287


I make myself laugh... haha!

View attachment 288


----------



## Marino

Fuck shaving, it's not worth it.


----------



## Decon

This is me after a hike up 1,000 ft up the backside of a mountain. I was scared the branch I was sitting on was going to snap, but it thankfully held me up.


----------



## CWhit

Hi Everyone! 

Me and my ISTJ Husband


----------



## Liontiger

Rawr.


----------



## lalalalela




----------



## Pablonuts25




----------



## Pablonuts25

2 years ago or so


----------



## jochris

(My expression during most of my time online.)


----------



## Alysaria




----------



## Alysaria

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Me and my INFP friend...have issues... >.> She also took the pic of me in the last post, with the fairy wings.


----------



## Banquo

The "visionary" look...but what exactly am I envisioning?


----------



## Selene

I finally got a camera.


----------



## Ćerulean

Selene said:


> I finally got a camera.


Ooh, look at those INFJ eyes 

What the heck, I'll add onto the INFJ chain. And for the record, my right leg is not severed in half. Trick photography win :shocked:


----------



## Ninja




----------



## kdm1984




----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Iraq 2005 I Am The Lizard King!








Damn good times.









My pup and I at old Sheldon Church (The one they burned down in the movie "The Patriot" with all the people in it)















My beautiful son and I









​


----------



## Marino

I lied earlier in this thread. School started today and my hair is not curly yet. Will facial hair suffice?


----------



## Marino

Practicing for Halloween. roud:


----------



## Selene

Me a month ago










Me a day ago


----------



## Irulan

*Probably the most you will ever see of me.*

















Typical picture of ridiculousness.








Awkwardly hot picture? I wish I knew how to resize these, but this is my first forum ever. I'm not used to forums. :crazy:


----------



## Selden

Ah what the hell, I'll post 2 quick photos, even if I hate the photos of myself. These ones were taken this summer (so they're not that outdated). I'll put up some better ones some later time


----------



## Thursday




----------



## HollyGolightly

Me and my ENFP sister


----------



## Gothicamew




----------



## Cheeeese

One of my senior pics. 








I love that the photographer got one of me looking down. I do that a lot, for some reason.


----------



## DayLightSun

I love candied pictures.


----------



## thehigher

Bri said:


> One of my senior pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that the photographer got one of me looking down. I do that a lot, for some reason.


 YOU need to stop being so photogenic....it's hard when...yea.













Me and the buds. left to right: ESTJ ENFP ESTP ESTP anddd me


----------



## Marino




----------



## So Long So Long

A picture of my new haircut. roud:


----------



## Scruffy

I suppose I'll grow out my hair a little for Winter, here it is as of now:










It's low quality, but hell, it's a phone.


----------



## Spooky

*Captain James T. Kirk*


----------



## de l'eau salée

It's fun looking at the new faces roud:

Here's a pic of my friend and I <3


----------



## HollyGolightly

Because apparently nobody can see the previous pic I posted:









Me and the ENFP pest, I mean sister :tongue:


----------



## SeeNbetween




----------



## thehigher




----------



## Nym

*my goofy ass*

Me hulking out, notice the torn pants, the word hulk written in green marker on my chest and the messed up hair. As well as the obvious ponch, in some countries it's a sign of wealth in my case lazyness.








here's one were I'm not so chuddish, still easily distracted, and notice the ponch once again








Finally me and my sis, notice it's actually kind of a nice picture gasp. However I manage to ruin it by shirt choice. I wore that shirt to work for a long, long time.


----------



## MasterDood

Heres one, but I uploaded A WHOLE BUNCH on my album here. Check it out, lol!


----------



## Galaris

My enrollment pic, I was laughing a lot when the camera took the second photo and has to put myself serious... That was the result ("no one loves me ó_ò").


----------



## ThatSteveDude

Here goes nothing. I sincerely apologize for any eye damage caused by the following images. (I'm kidding, I really have no idea how I look, and it's going to vary person to person anyway so I'll never really know).











And another one because why not.











Blah.


----------



## Marino

Spot the dog! :tongue:


----------



## de l'eau salée

Me and the author of Three Cups of Tea, Greg Mortenson! He came to my school yesterday, it was so awesome! I felt so honored to meet him. He gave me the book for free since I didn't have one with me and he signed it for me. I then gave him a hug. I felt so honored :3.


----------



## Liontiger

This is me before I went out one night.










Then me while I actually was out. I didn't even realize the club was taking pictures. I just happened to randomly find myself on the internet :crazy:


----------



## HollyGolightly

Me and my sis again


----------



## susurration




----------



## thehigher

NatalieAnne said:


>


 HOLLY it looks like Audrey Hepburn! .....now I have to find a stinkin photo so that I don't get deleted......











Me with short hair and my Filipino family.


----------



## Briggs




----------



## StephAnne04

ok so my avatar is also this picture, but this I like to think of this as my self portrait because I feel it captures my personality the best... you want to know what I see in it? message me lol











Another one of me I like:


----------



## 480

Out hunting.










Some really nice land on which to hunt










View from the tree stand... about 70 yards out is a spot where 2 bucks ran out into the clearing, playing. The one in the lead was 6-8 points. I didnt get a good look at the rack on the other.










We did not get any deer, all told we saw 5 deer; 2 fauns; a doe; and 2 bucks. Also saw a coyote, and 3 foxes. And two of these guys; typical rattlesnakes both were about 3 feet long, and one of them is in my fridge. Going to skin it and cook it up. 










Since discussion is not welcome in the thread, anyone is free to PM me with questions, or if you're a member of PETA you feel free to PM me with insults, lectures or pictures of cow blood you'd like to throw on me.


----------



## Jack Rabid




----------



## Selden

I'm so critical and picky with pictures of myself that it took me quite some time before I decided to approve of at least a few of them. The lighting is crap in these photos but hey, give me a break. I self took them and I just got the camera (older family digital camera) and was playing around with it.


----------



## phrancrizo

Not sober.............


----------



## HollyGolightly

and again :laughing:


----------



## Marino




----------



## Jack Rabid

A real pic..


----------



## screamofconscious

TreeBob said:


>


Wow! You bear a striking resemblance to my husband...so I'm sure he won't mind me telling you, you're hot.

Do people tell you that you look like Stonecold too?


----------



## Scruffy

I was drunk, don't judge me.


----------



## glitterincateyez

Me on my 21st birthday 









My 22nd Birthday 









My Baby


----------



## Harley

Holly, you look like a London 60's mod girl in that pic.

I can't believe I'm so pale in this pic.

















I always have a debate with myself in the morning, whether I should leave my bangs to the side or the front.
You wouldn't believe how long it takes me to decide, lol.


----------



## Danse Macabre

I'm in the middle on the right, and I am extremely proud of my photobomb xD










But here's me not looking...yeah. In one of the only photos that I'm _not_ pulling a face or dressed in a ridiculous costume. Obviously my eyes aren't actually red.


----------



## screamofconscious

Christmas three years ago. My man on the right is Drake, who just registered here a few nights ago.










I would have posted pictures of me in my Halloween costume last night but they were not flattering, so everybody loses.


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

:laughing:


----------



## Sunless

Discovering the B&W mode in a camara was never so exciting










Panda eyessss



















Indian soul


----------



## Scruffy

Broke down and got a haircut:


----------



## DayLightSun

Happy Halloween everyone! ( West Hollywood, Ca)


----------



## Narrator

DanseMacabre said:


>


Tell me that's a hair dye!? I've always wanted to try blue. I now realise this is the blue.

Because it's Halloween time, ish (and I don't have pictures of my Costume):


----------



## Evolution

This is a pic of me in my work office area thing.


----------



## SoSaysSunny

*On Photos of Me*

*Halloween costume, 1990:









**

**Blushing after being complimented on having "pretty feet," 1997:











**Break from horseback riding in Smoky Mountains, NC, 1998:*

*










**Photo for chat room "slumber party", 2009:










(note the ultra-posh PC setup with wing-back recliner chair)
*


----------



## DevilDoll

Damn!


----------



## Viktoria2




----------



## Fanille

Yeah, I couldn't get the pinstriped pants. Oh well . . .


----------



## Galaris

05/2008 Expomanga (Madrid)
I'm the girl at the right, supposed to be Lucy (Elfen Lied), and my hair was supposed to be red but it was a rainy day... Anyway, it was funny.


----------



## TurranMC

The picture is very dark considering I'm wearing a light blue shirt.. I don't like the position I'm standing in, kinda leaning to the left.. Because of the lighting you can't see my eyes at all.. Also I guess I was high at the time because I coulda swore the picture was taken from further back.. I noticed you can't see my trademark headphones.. But I don't plan to take another picture for awhile so OH WELL


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

hahahahah i found my lil sisters girl scout vest in the basement. im not sure how the hell i got it on:laughing:


----------



## Irulan

I cut my hair. I like it better long, but I'm sick of the fake color so I'm trying to cut it all out. And I'm not so sure if trying to pull off bangs was a good idea. I suck at bangs. My hairdresser said I'm blonde. Other people say it's brown. I guess I'll know for sure when I grow and cut out the rest of the fake color. But you guys don't care that much about my hair. hahahahaha

:crazy:

Edit: I literally just got it cut. My hair smells amazing.

Edit 2: THIS WAS POST 500!!!


----------



## Norway88ESTP

*ESTP as Party Guide in Lloret (Spain)*









Me as Sado Robin of Ung Rejs - My Stage preformance









Me as Super Dansih - Me dresst for black and white by night party

This is whats going on when you put a ESTP in guiding 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:
Whop! Whop!​


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

found some Pictures from 2006. first one is Totally T Rex and I 2nd is is why im no longer in shape i need to get back into that shape i felt sexy as hell then, and the last one is my ex-wife and i when we started dating thats my barracks room you cant see my bed on the right i had Batman blankets and sheets lol take that Marine Corps regulation just thought i share some old shit i found.:crazy:


----------



## HollyGolightly

My profile picture on here and fb. I had to put it in black and white because my complexion is disgracful, hence why I am looking down :tongue:


----------



## Blueguardian

hmm...


----------



## Kite




----------



## Marino

MrFixit said:


>


ImageShack® - Image Hosting

You can upload your picture there. :happy:

So I don't get deleted:


----------



## Melodace

with braces.












without braces.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad

Thats me, before I got my hair cut, and colored.


----------



## phrancrizo




----------



## entpreter




----------



## Schwarz

Me, right now:









A few randomly selected older ones:
















Me & a few of my siblings:


----------



## Marino




----------



## Kanon




----------



## Saruh




----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Gabbi




----------



## Akrasiel

*I'm the recurring asian (If you didn't notice)*








ew. first time I ever wore makeeup, was last month. truly a disgusting experience







This is what I look like 97.3 percent of the time















btw-That python weighed 50 pounds and was 10 feet long+90 cool points because it was alive too


----------



## SUPERJERKASS

lol we had a whitetrash night I puked so much MadDog 20/20 thats night it was not funny


----------



## Marino




----------



## RetroPengo

*King of the world*

Edit: Jumpin Jeebus these pics are way smaller than I thought they were. I'll take more soon.

Recent:










Old:










Don't all you ladies swoon at once now. :crazy:


----------



## tsun

And on the fourth day he made..PLAID, and it was good.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

So... introverted awwww. I look a little ill as well


----------



## Horngsa




----------



## MissxRae

I'm the girl on the RIGHT roud:


----------



## roxtehproxy

Bebo - Sorry, No Can Do

Caption; End of 2008 (Year 10) was celebrated by a class of year tens, the camera currently being hijacked by an INTJ.

NOTE; this photo happened to be on bebo in a pal's photo album. Unfortunately, you'll have to sign in to view my Jens Kidman impersonation.


----------



## gee8648




----------



## Pablonuts25




----------



## pinkrasputin




----------



## Soma




----------



## NinjaSwan

Awwww yea who has a sexy back-of-head :tongue:


----------



## snail




----------



## Rekka

These are from about a year ago...sorry they're so huge.


----------



## Femme

She's a firin' her lazer!!











I have cool friends.


----------



## snail




----------



## Abuwabu

'allo!


----------



## Danse Macabre

I think I look really INFPish in this one (I"m on the right). And the shirt I'm wearing is my pyjama top.. I'm not a fan of MCR...

And this is my best startled animal impression


----------



## Alchemical Romance

So I found a few old photos with me and my friends that had no room on the hard drive....so I slapped them into a movie.


----------



## Mikbert




----------



## Korvyna

After many years of dying my hair... I finally went back to my natural hair color...


----------



## Lucem




----------



## So Long So Long

I got a new haircut today.


----------



## Shanty

Temporary pink streaks ... often changes a lot


----------



## backwards

*Happy and drunk:








Happy and sober:*


----------



## Kastor

Yeah, new... ones >>

















http://img534.imageshack.us/img534/104/22081725.png


----------



## halah




----------



## Aerorobyn

Bad pictures of me, but...I have babies now <3 :wink:


----------



## livingalife

*on the LIRR to NYC*

my neice took this two weekends ago of me and her brother ...


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

Enjoying the isolation of a cloudy beach at 5:00 AM








Helping out with a mosaic at an elementary school.








Me at a Smashing Pumpkins Concert


----------



## Slider

About to ride the train...


----------



## snail

Sillytree and I have almost the same facial expressions.


----------



## thehigher

snail said:


> Sillytree and I have almost the same facial expressions.



:O when did you guys meet? Do you guys live near each other???? BAH jealous.


----------



## WickedQueen

Okay, these are my latest pictures.

In an open theater, I was waiting for the Ramayana (Javanese) Ballet to perform.
Behind me are the Great Prambanan (Hindu) Temples.








Note: I was on a runaway adventure with my best friend. Great time!roud:

With one of my interviewees.








Note: I wrote an article for the magazine about her restaurant.

At some boring corporate press conference.








Note: What can I say? It's boring. The food was great, though.

With my college friends. We're about to go to a friend's wedding.








From left to right: INFP, ESTP, ESTJ, ENFJ, ISFJ

With my long-lost elementary school friend.








Note: I met her when I was news reporting her company's event.

With my new crush. :tongue:


----------



## Misanthropy

Crappy webcam









A slightly better webcam









Old haircut









School photoshoot thing


----------



## screamofconscious

New haircut!


----------



## DayLightSun




----------



## SUPERJERKASS

Don't usually have face hair but i kinda dig this


----------



## snail




----------



## cremedelacreme

:blushed:


----------



## Ninja

dibs on girl above, except if she's an S. thnx. I'm not discussing. I'm telling. k bye.


----------



## Lucretius

I guess I haven't posted any in awhile so, here's a couple:


----------



## Shanty

Some older ones I found


----------



## Third Engine

Most recent one










1999 Christmas Card


----------



## Mind Marauder

Older picture:


----------



## mari




----------



## whyerr

iSay: everyone should have a-bad-hair-day once in a while :crazy:


----------



## Garden

I already posted a picture of me here w/ short hair [and in the same room too] not too long ago, but I just wanted to share my [drastic] change from long hair to short hair... 'cause I'm bored like that.

Before:










After:










^ I think that the other picture that I posted up before is better, in terms of seeing the short hair. Mac Lab room ftw.


----------



## Lucem




----------



## NinjaSwan

I think these were taken about a year and a half ago.

I'm the dude in the back:



On the left. I can't remember why we were running:



Deer in the headlights. I didn't know a picture was being taken:


----------



## Spooky

Pardon me, while I contemplate you.


----------



## Hiccups24-7

My first face picture, yeah... it shrunk in the wash oops!!! But hey it's better than nothing no? ...no??
Plus if it was any bigger then I'd worry about turran wanting to sex me up or something!! lol


----------



## mari




----------



## sond




----------



## sond




----------



## ThatSteveDude

I honestly don't remember if this is one I already posted, so if its a repeat, oh well.


----------



## Gracie

I just love how perverted it makes the guy behind me look :crazy:


----------



## Danse Macabre

My friends and I like trying on evening dresses in thrift stores and pulling faces. I got this one stuck over my head when I tried to get it off. It was attractive. xD


----------



## Yann




----------



## Narrator

Old - from this time in 08, but I think it's an interesting visual comparison of ISFP(left) and INFJ(right).

On the subject of comparisons...










Guess the types.
I now remember this is an image only topic, so it's ISFP, ExFJ, INTJ.


----------



## sond




----------



## 480

Grim rocks a suit.


----------



## OlderGuy

A couple of years old but not many.


----------



## napoleon227




----------



## murderegina




----------



## skycloud86

Think I might need to get an haircut. My hair seems to resist any attempt to stay in one place.:tongue:


----------



## maneater




----------



## Marino

Grim said:


> Grim rocks a suit.


----------



## thehigher

murderegina said:


>


you knew that was a hot look didn't you.... i'm not complaining  xD










Philippines and me with short hair.... somewhat old.


----------



## Wanderling

*Moi*









*Taken at a friend's house. (I have better taste in home decorating than that)*










*Me (on the right) and good friend of mine from Boston, about to go on a daytrip to Paris.*









*At the top of Arthur's Seat, the main peak overlooking Edinburgh.*


----------



## Lucretius

murderegina said:


>


DAMN, GURL! :wink:


Alright, as required per my posting here:


----------



## Saboteur

This is what I look like when I read most of your posts. <3​


----------



## Spooky

I'm not crazy, I swear! :crazy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Spooky said:


> I swear I'm not crazy! :crazy:



You so are crazy.... you don't look anything like your avatar!!!!!!!! lol!! I want my money back!!!
Oh crap I have to post a pic now don't I? Damn you *shakes fist*...










LMAO @ Saboteur


----------



## missred

Im fairly new here so i thought id throw some pics out there...
wolfberry just taught me how so sorry if i spam you guys with pictures :blushed:

















just some halloween fun.


----------



## firedell

The heart looks much more fake than I remembered.


----------



## de l'eau salée

So here are some pictures of me showing my more normal side.


----------



## Wanderling

*Terrific Tim & the Oolah Oolahs*

*These are pictures of my mock glam rock band from a couple of years back. Great times, great craic.
*


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob




----------



## Korvyna

At a friend's birthday outing at the end of the summer.


----------



## Aerorobyn

Aww, Korvyna, you're so purrrrty <3 :tongue: 


Me and one of my doggy's like 5 minutes ago :wink: Can you tell he doesn't like to have his picture taken?









Me doing my impersonation of my future wifey's (Assbiscuits) avatar picture a few days ago


----------



## snail




----------



## Aßbiscuits

*This is for robyn, hoping that she likes american football enough to have me dress up in football gear and take a pic with my old phone, then upload, and all at the same time remaining to look groovilisious. *:wink:


----------



## Aßbiscuits

snail said:


>


I hope you cleaned up after him :laughing:

I originally dedicated this to Arioche only but you can look at it too! :blushed:
It's me on my birthday, locked up, getting bummed, having my hair pulled and this is the proof there's black people in Ireland! (btw, I'm not really getting bummed xD)










Bad picture but it makes me laugh :laughing:


----------



## HandiAce

Aerorobyn said:


> ago :wink: Can you tell he doesn't like to have his picture taken?


You are absolutely _gorgeous_! I can't help but say that.










Me huffing it out to the finish line in a high school cross country race.


----------



## Aßbiscuits

Robyn just has the most adorable, unique, beautiful look :happy:










Recognise the mirror? :wink:

Me and my old besties :happy:

miss them :crying:


----------



## Shaneus

Me on the right with my brother. I think I may have been having fun at the time!









And Halloween last year. If you haven't seen Shaun of the Dead yet, then... um... you should see it! It's all kinds of awesome.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

i got a picture of me in my bday threads, also of mah niece she's adorable <3


----------



## 1057

i know i look like a creepy goth with FAS
but i am not


----------



## Korvyna

I took a break from studying to play with the camera. :happy:


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Lucem

Me looking angry


----------



## trentster

BEFORE AND AFTER HAIRCUT


----------



## trentster




----------



## momidoll




----------



## Kuja

Did some downhill skiing last week. 


















Some school photo project: 

Trying out my new hat! :laughing:









Be afraid, be very afraid...









Kuja is not amused!









Sad panda )









@ preeb - I have no idea, it could be. I did actually get one of those at school as well. I just picked whatever I could find so I wouldn't freeze to death ;-)


----------



## Preeb

Kuja said:


> Did some downhill skiing last week.


That cloth over your mouth, is that one of those anti-smoking thingies? My school handed those out a few years ago, cool to see them here. roud:

Aaaand, for my image... 









This is me... erhm... a year ago? I fell while holding a tray of paint... ^-^

EDIT: I grabbed myself by the shirt and took a new photo of myself, here's me right now at posting moment, lol.


----------



## Raakakaakao




----------



## Hiccups24-7

Yay my new camera arrived today!!!!!!!!! *joy*....
OH look ..what is the first think I take a pic of? My butt...nice! :S









Ok that picture quality is shocking - I should of used the flash but meh, here's a link to an actual decent photo..
http://personalitycafe.com/members/shannonline-albums-pictures-picture4475-a.png
Just so I don't look like a complete novice!!! Even though I am >_>


----------



## Raakakaakao




----------



## Ambiguous




----------



## anon

Me:


----------



## snail




----------



## tobeconfirmed

Here are a few from various hair phases in the past of me.






































Hmmm, that seems like somewhat overkill as it is so I shalln't add anymore... for now.

Yes I have a tendancy to get bored with the way I look quickly.


----------



## Raakakaakao

Fro my visit in Lithuania :happy:


----------



## Stillwater

Two recent ones of me ...an INFP...


http://stillwater67.smugmug.com/Other/My-Smug-Mug/meonapatio/804158669_r2w8r-M.jpg


----------



## thehigher

Stillwater said:


> Two recent ones of me ...an INFP...
> 
> 
> http://stillwater67.smugmug.com/Other/My-Smug-Mug/meonapatio/804158669_r2w8r-M.jpg


you look bad assss


i hate that term..... k you ....loook..... folk heroooo 


k time to recycle pics


----------



## snail

Here I am in the new hats:


----------



## Halcy0n

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31128057&l=0c89fc95ca&id=1143150083

Me last Halloween.


----------



## pinkrasputin

borntorave said:


> Cheyenne Stephens's Photos | Facebook
> 
> Me last Halloween.


 Wow. Your photo and this glass of wine made me think of Halloween with my INTJ ex:



















P.S. Don't remind me of this post tomorrow or I may take it down. :wink:


----------



## Linesky

Me in a normal self mode. No playfulness, no real expression. 
Zen? 










Me in a startling, slightly retarded, ESFP mood (= "stress or shadow type"). Likely also a lack of sleep. Can you spot the difference?










I look almost high a lot of the time, but one of them is dreamy and one of them is drunk. :crazy:

Though on the surface both look like one thing: apathetic.
I sorry's, I'm not an exuberant type of kid, unless I'm smiling or hyped up. 
Subtlety FTW. ^^

(Other, more fascinating, interesting, expressive, crazy, intruiging, adorable, bubbly, excited, horny, suicidal or repulsive moods are not going to be shared for a lack of material, alas alas.)


----------



## InvisibleJim

Random St. Paddy's Night picture is random.


----------



## snail




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## Ćerulean

The natural thread-reading position. Back at it again.


----------



## Ben

Me at my birthday party yesterday:










And me with my new Deidara doll! roud:


----------



## fievre




----------



## Danse Macabre

This is me, in the middle of saying something sarcastic xD I'm in the middle...


----------



## Slicknick9283

This is a picture of me and my twin doing paintball

Me being silly

and, shirtless o_o


----------



## snail

Ben, I love your dress! It's beautiful.









This one's from a while back. I just needed to post a pic so I wouldn't get in trouble for commenting.


----------



## Alima

Yaay for crappy mirror pics










better one










and here's one doing what I love


----------



## Lucem

My impression of an octopus


----------



## StephAnne04

Me.. sans makeup


----------



## cavarice




----------



## thetourist

Hi guys.


----------



## Slicknick9283

Me in drag. I don't normally do this, FYI. But I thought it would be fun to put my alter ego out there


----------



## chinesefries

my alter ego


----------



## JavaGypsy

Me with my buddy Cole....


----------



## Arachnophobia

Most recent photo I could find of me. It was cold outside ^^


----------



## HandiAce

thumper1616 said:


> Me with my buddy Cole....


Love the dog 

annnd picture:


----------



## Glassjaw




----------



## saynomore

*taken today*

...nothing fun like roadside shots or mt. climbing but pretend to be enthused anyway. I often don a traditional goatee (no 'stache). That's about it as far as disclaimers go. C'est moi.



*Fixed


----------



## apathy ends the world

Me with my book by Dr. Michio Kaku


















Me jumping on my boyfriend's back. lol, and my ENFP friend doing...something.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Rarr, I'm about to go to a fancy dress party dressed as SIOUXIE SIOUX!!!!
Ok, I admit it's just an excuse to wear all of my insane clothes and tease my hair =O And wear makeup. I never wear makeup.


----------



## Apollo Celestio

DanseMacabre

You look like a female L. It's great. 

Since I posted.. I guess.


----------



## Memphisto

DanseMacabre said:


> Rarr, I'm about to go to a fancy dress party dressed as SIOUXIE SIOUX!!!!
> Ok, I admit it's just an excuse to wear all of my insane clothes and tease my hair =O And wear makeup. I never wear makeup.


Awesome, I love it!! Love Siouxsie!!! :laughing:

Guess I have to post one now... Me...visiting Johnny Ramone...a childhood hero. :happy:


----------



## firedell

I am five & I wish I had a camera, because my phone camera = shit.


----------



## Narrator

ThatSteveDude said:


> Yeah, I look way different with short hair (and according to, well, everyone I'm around, way better as well)



Capatin Adama?! 









Grrr.


----------



## AirMarionette

trampolines are way up there on my list of favorite things.


----------



## Hijinks

I decided one manic morning after work to amputate some hair with a disposable shaving razor. It didn't help my androgyny problem. :mellow:


----------



## Aerorobyn

I did *nothing* productive this weekend...except exercise and run. But I literally spent the entire weekend with friends and shiz, lol. 

Look how pale I am compered to everybody else (including the other two white peeps, ahaha) 




























Hahaa, gotta love the crappy background


----------



## thehigher




----------



## Danse Macabre

I wish I could be as pale as you! xD Damn freckles....

This is what happens on band camp =O We performed a dance routine worshipping a voodoo doll, changing the words form Waterloo by ABBA to "Mandy-Lou, Mandy Lou's gonna stick pins in you!". I loved going to a specialist music school xD
I'm in the middle with red cellophane around my waist... this is an old picture, because my hair is still its natural colour. I'd say early 2008. 









And this is what happens when I drink caffeine. I'm in the grey =O


----------



## Alima

That date is way off.


----------



## murderegina

thehigher said:


>


You look so handsome!




uhhh picture so I don't get in trouble for discussion...









my best friend and me!


----------



## Crystall

Ok, I got a lil carried away.. :laughing:


----------



## OrangeAppled

DanseMacabre said:


> Rarr, I'm about to go to a fancy dress party dressed as SIOUXIE SIOUX!!!!
> Ok, I admit it's just an excuse to wear all of my insane clothes and tease my hair =O And wear makeup. I never wear makeup.


You look awesome!

I dressed as Siouxsie once for a party - isn't it so much FUN?! The makeup was the best part - I love an excuse to wear crazy makeup :tongue:.


-------------

And for the required photo, here's me (left), dragged out of my cave to do karaoke one night many moons ago by an ENFJ friend (right).


----------



## Alaya

View attachment 511



View attachment 512



View attachment 513



View attachment 514



View attachment 515


Some new and some old. :happy:

Edit: I don't know why they came out so small, oh well lol


----------



## Korvyna

Alima said:


> That date is way off.


Oh my gosh! You are from the future! What's it like? :crazy:

Me and my mister!


----------



## Alima

Korvyna said:


> Oh my gosh! You are from the future! What's it like? :crazy:


Nothing special. lol


----------



## Turututu

I think it may be an INTJ thing to smile like this: =/
LOL










































They're old, btw. I haven't bothered to take big pictures of myself since I became an hermit.


----------



## CuritadeRana

The INFJ in bloom :happy:
Love is all around us you just have to seek it out...then again, I think these guys are just after my honey :laughing:


----------



## Midnight Runner

queenofleaves said:


> Adoptive INTJ!
> I've neglected you >.>



Piiiiiiics. I haven't seen any from you in this thread. Which means you are breaking the rules of the thread. :tongue:










Me and my ferrets before I had to give them away.


----------



## Aerorobyn

queenofleaves said:


> Adoptive INTJ!
> I've neglected you >.>


NO DISCUSSION!!! Not unless you post a pic along with it. POST A FREAKIN PIC SEXY MAMAZ!!!!!!!! :angry::blushed:


So I don't get in troublezzzz..........









Puffy shirt be makin' me look fattaz! :crazy:


----------



## Midnight Runner

Aerorobyn said:


> NO DISCUSSION!!! Not unless you post a pic along with it. POST A FREAKIN PIC SEXY MAMAZ!!!!!!!! :angry::blushed:
> 
> 
> So I don't get in troublezzzz..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puffy shirt be makin' me look fattaz! :crazy:



Robyn, you look beautiful as always in this picture.:laughing:

And so I don't get in trouble, a picture of me at my school band Christmas performance 5 years ago:










And to my left is my (still) best friend and the girl in front of me is the girl I had a crush on at the time.:blushed:


----------



## JesusSuperStars

o0o, Young buck pictures.

Got me one!
Plans for world domination:









Since I've already got plenty of pictures of my front side, here is my posterior side!:

I rule the world:









I am the chosen one:









I command fire:









I brave the snow:









Conclusion: God must of spent a little more time on me. 










I was hospitalized for reaching perfection on a warm month in '85. :tongue::laughing::happy:


----------



## danicx

Limitx3m said:


> I was hospitalized for reaching perfection on a warm month in '85. :tongue::laughing::happy:


Hi. :mellow:


Uhh..damn, I told myself I wouldn't post in this thread. I blame you ^ entirely.
































​


----------



## Hiccups24-7

Limitx3m said:


> I was hospitalized for reaching perfection on a warm month in '85. :tongue::laughing::happy:



*stares* ...errr.... I mean....uummm yeah I was just hospitalized for fainting....earlier.........that............is........ 0_0 
mmmmmmmmmm perfection... ...wait '85? *can only imagine how they must look now*.


----------



## Danse Macabre

Me and my baby. xD










What do you mean, "I'm a fanatic?"


----------



## danicx

well, nicer than webcam ones....first one is pretty edited 

​


















:blushed:
.​


----------



## saynomore

Limitx3m said:


> I was hospitalized for reaching perfection on a warm month in '85. :tongue::laughing::happy:


(Enters into testosterone mode) Ah, but your biceps are no match for my ab-ilities. :crazy:... (Promptly exits mode):sad: Alright so maybe I'm jealous. My style is weak, yours is excellent /bow. This grainy webcam image was in '05 or so.



Think I'd last about 2sec in an arm wrestling match with you, if that.


----------



## OmarFW




----------



## susurration

OmarFW said:


>


<333

Especially the second photo. The sticker down the bottom of the mirror is great!



















These ones are old 



















*sigh


----------



## HandiAce

SpacemonkeyX said:


> Piiiiiiics. I haven't seen any from you in this thread. Which means you are breaking the rules of the thread. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me and my ferrets before I had to give them away.


Dude, that picture contains pure awesomeness because of your ferrets!

Here's a recent one of me playing some percussive guitar. I used to play drums so I would...


----------



## Midnight Runner

HandiAce said:


> Dude, that picture contains pure awesomeness because of your ferrets!
> 
> Here's a recent one of me playing some percussive guitar. I used to play drums so I would...


I actually have more pictures of the weasels in my profile picture albums.

And to make sure I don't get in trouble for not posting a picture:










A picture of me and my self-propelled rug.:laughing:


----------



## Narrator

Nooo, I have paint urges again - these span for hours at a time. I want to graft Danse's head to saynomore's body. It'd be the perfect mix of adorable and hawt. It'd be orgasmic, let's face it.

Let's add some cosplay into the mix *is on the left*.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

Well, here we go... :/ you can see pretty clearly how little sleep I get. bags under my eyes everywhere. also, alcohol flush reaction (I believe.)


----------



## agokcen

It's time for more pictures! Hooray!


Just bein' silly, but look - I have mermaid hair! =3









My take on the infamous Liontiger/Lightning pose. My eyes are really shiny...









My new boyfriend. roud:









Mmmmyep. I'm so pale...









With my vacation reading of choice.









I'm holdin' up da sun, biatch.









I <3 PC!


----------



## OmarFW

might as well put up the rest of my pics up here.


----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## AirMarionette

flautist









freak









fuzzy









face


----------



## Kymlee

ok, so I guess I'm gonna post a couple pics, I have a ton on my profile if u wanna see more.


----------



## Slicknick9283

I like to clamb on random things


----------



## kdm1984

I've gotten completely mixed reactions on this photo. I know exactly why, but won't comment here about it. Here you go.


----------



## TJP3

Taken around Feb or Mar. My INFP friend and I were trying to get captured by MGMT, but we were a few minutes too late so all we got were pins. 









Pictures I took a few months ago


----------



## Allegorist

I look really tanned in this picture. I don't know why.


----------



## danicx

I took this a couple of days ago


----------



## Cheeeese

*Senior Prom...!*

Oh, high school, how I will not really miss thee.

I was on prom court...?









My date and I









A little bit of attitude for the camera.









My INTJ best friend and I. He purposefully looks pained in order to upset me. He's always found my frustration amusing.


----------



## Briggs

Today on the beach.....the typical happy on the inside, cant tell on the outside.....so I thought I would post a reference photo of an ESTACTIC INTJ


----------



## pinkrasputin

MyLittleBlackHeart said:


> Today on the beach.....the typical happy on the inside, cant tell on the outside.....so I thought I would post a reference photo of an ESTACTIC INTJ


ROFLMAO. I just had to comment. I was just asking an INTJ today if INTJs ever smile. Amazing, I remember similar smile from INTJ ex.

Not that you guys need to bombarded with anymore pix but sake of thread:

Lol. I'm a ferocious beast crossing finishing lines. My last recent 26.2











And yeah, I'm tired:


----------



## Atenza Coltheart

*Infp!!*


----------



## thehigher




----------



## Narrator

INFs in general, always seems to end with me saying 'OMIGAWD he is so adorable >_<'










Struggling under the weight of about six coats, towards the fresh meat.


----------



## Alima




----------



## OrangeAppled

This is me (left) & my sis at some family function (yawn) a month or so ago. A lot of people think we don't look alike, but I think you can see it if you look reeeeally closely.


----------



## OmarFW




----------



## Enkidu

Chicago








Getting in trouble, as usual








Central Park, NY


----------



## Memphisto

OrangeAppled said:


> This is me (left) & my sis at some family function (yawn) a month or so ago. A lot of people think we don't look alike, but I think you can see it if you look reeeeally closely.


I can see it! Mostly in the eyes. :happy:

This is my INFP friend and I. :happy: INFPs reporting for duty! I'm the one on the left.


----------



## ApolloNoUta

Late 2009

























Today, in particular


----------



## Robatix

I realize that the last three pictures I've posted on the forum have been joke pictures, or pictures where my face is obscured, so...it is regular picture time.















































That didn't last long.


----------



## Drake

I found one


----------



## HandiAce

pinkrasputin said:


> ROFLMAO. I just had to comment. I was just asking an INTJ today if INTJs ever smile. Amazing, I remember similar smile from INTJ ex.
> 
> Not that you guys need to bombarded with anymore pix but sake of thread:
> 
> Lol. I'm a ferocious beast crossing finishing lines. My last recent 26.2


Don't tell me you ran 26.2 miles with that kind of foot-strike. Ouch! My knees hurt now thinking about that kind of landing 









I'm attempting to capture a female! :crazy:


----------



## pinkrasputin

HandiAce said:


> Don't tell me you ran 26.2 miles with that kind of foot-strike. Ouch! My knees hurt now thinking about that kind of landing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm attempting to capture a female! :crazy:


Oh. No. You. Just. DIDN'T!
How DARE you!

I could rip you to shreds swimming. But I don't have pic of me doing it. Lol. Just me preparing to swim after running 15 miles with EXCELLENT form, btw. Wth is up with that stroke, Ace? Wow. It's so ON...


----------



## danicx

ahhh dammit drunk^ posting. edited. you guys are all still hot though.


----------



## skycloud86

Some picture I took of myself earlier tonight, before it got dark.


----------



## Garden

If I were a boy... [with [a] lip piercing... and it's fake, btw.]


----------



## Collossus

I hardly take myself pictures so this is a world exclusive photo roud:
Disclaimer: It may give headaches to certain people.


----------



## Soma




----------



## Molock

I figure I might as well throw in a picture of myself. 








No, I don't have any pictures with myself smiling... I'd never be caught smiling in a photograph!


----------



## thehigher

(long black hair)


(notice the trend of long black haired asian infp's)


----------



## Hiccups24-7

thehigher said:


> [band photos]
> 
> (long black hair)
> 
> 
> (notice the trend of long black haired asian infp's)


I think this is the first time I've seen a band pic where people are wearing thongs! I lol'd! ^_^

oh crap....... do we really have to post a pic? *sook*...


----------



## firedell

Looks as if I have no nose.


----------



## Maria Urbel

pictures s s s


----------



## archangelic peon

^ Maria you remind me of the girl from Ferris Buellers day off for some reason.

pic of my recently crashed zx12 and myself









accompanying road rash, not bad for 50mph









before crash

























twas a good day and a great ride, did a 26mile sweeper road mostly at 150mph before hitting backed up traffic. beautiful day and no cops, couldn't ask for more :happy:
will get a video when bike is up and running.


----------



## crazypenguin26




----------



## murderegina

Seducer of the Homeless said:


> I Am Zebraboy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why do i always look rather petrified on webcam photos? roud:


I have the same blanket!!!!!!!!!! 


uh...


----------



## briannaharleyyy




----------



## jdmn

Time for my sexy picture  briannaharleyyy, try to edit your post so we can see your picture in your post.


----------



## thirtiesgirl

I finally reached 15 posts! Woot! Here 'tis. Me:










Also me:


----------



## famouscigarillo




----------



## Rittie

Not my favourite, but my recent.


----------



## KrystRay




----------



## Calvaire

murderegina said:


> I have the same blanket!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> uh...


Gorgeous : )


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(i miss my septum)


----------



## Jorge

Far right. I like this pic of me!


----------



## Steve MD




----------



## Kevinaswell

I'm in a field. Fishing. Drinking Absolut. On my day off, yet still in my work shirt. 

I promise there was a stream there. I know it looks like I'm just being a jackass fishing in a field. I only got nibbles, but the dude fishing with me for real caught like 8 trout.


----------



## thehigher

Kevinaswell said:


> I'm in a field. Fishing. Drinking Absolut. On my day off, yet still in my work shirt.
> 
> I promise there was a stream there. I know it looks like I'm just being a jackass fishing in a field. I only got nibbles, but the dude fishing with me for real caught like 8 trout.


"i know it looks like im just being a jackass fishing in a field" xD hahahahah


----------



## Aerorobyn

Jorge: Why are there no white people in your pic? You racist mofo. 
Kevin: Post pics of sexy legs plz
Higher: Hey sexy. 

This is me and three (the three minorities :tongue: ) of the good friends I've made here in NYC, plus a guy from Argentina we met while in Washington D.C. a couple of weekends ago. Two of them (the two guys on the end) are kind of into MBTI. Blue shirt is ISFJ, white shirt says he's ENTP but I say ESTP :wink: 











Me trying to carry a 5'11", 165 lb. asian on my back. :crying: It's sideways, sorry. Don't know how to change it. I wonder who will be the first person to say something sex-related about this pic :crazy:


----------



## cbelle

*kevin you are so beautiful

thehigher you are so beautiful*


----------



## Varulfr




----------



## KrystRay




----------



## firedell




----------



## energeticelephant

Ok ok...I'll post some pictures...you don't have to twist my arm! roud:

These are from a photo shoot I did not too long ago for the jewelry line that you can see in the pictures. I don't know why I was chosen for the shoot, but my friend (who creates those pretty things) thought I'd be great. So there!





































Here's one for fun :crazy::









Oh yeah, and am I allowed to say how good looking everyone is? Ok...great...I'm happy I could establish that I feel that way!


----------



## bionic

Because INTJs do not smile:


----------



## RhoAlphaNuAlpha




----------



## bubbly00

added pics as attachments. don't know to post em like you guys. img tags?


----------



## jdmn

My parents forbid me to shave my little beard


----------



## Decon

I'll be holding on to this photo for a while. :blushed:


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

OMG someone on facebook added a crap load of pictures from middle school up today and this is what they found. (13-14) years old btw

This is for everyone who says i only hang out with asians. I'm pretty white washed. (im the asian one)


----------



## Hiccups24-7

...........


----------



## Galaris




----------



## Calvaire

I finally have Pictures of more what I actually look like now that show my face  Since all my other ones have my old piercings.


----------



## SecondSkin

Recently came back from a one-week stay in Canada (again).

These were on the train from Toronto to Montreal. Playing around with Photo Booth on my cousin's laptop.




























That's my cousin (ENFJ) on the left.


----------



## Unicorntopia

Left (my ENTP sister), Middle (her wonderful INTJ boyfriend), Right (ME! INFJ)


----------



## xrevolutionx

I think its time I finally put some photos on here. Hope you like. :happy:


----------



## Narrator

Rocky horror show, the picture somehow captured an area pretty much devoid of all the other dressed up people going to see it.


----------



## ZC Carbon




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## WickedQueen

*A Week With WickedQueen*

I have analyzed the main reason why I always seems to out of money in the end of the month. These are my usual activities after work and on weekend:

*Monday*
At the karaoke place with my elementary school friends. I was holding my ENFP friend (we've been friends since kindergarten, which was 21 years ago).









*Tuesday*
Dinner with my ESTP friend at some new restaurant. Beware! We're the evil couple! LMAO









*Wednesday*
Guys night out. They consider me as half-male, so I was allowed to join. LOL









*Thursday*
Visiting my ESFJ friend to have a nice quality of gossip session, mwahaha....
(I'm on the right)









*Friday*
At the movie theater with my best friends (ENTJ and INTJ).









*Saturday*
Exploring the tea plants with my college friends. I'm the second from the left.









*Sunday Morning*
Ladies Gathering with my college friends. I'm in the front, sitting, wearing white shirt.









*Sunday Night*
Girls night out with my ex-colleagues. I'm in the middle, wearing white hijabi.










Now you know where all my paycheck goes. :frustrating:
I really need to stop wasting money for socializing. It's getting unhealthy. :dry:


----------



## skycloud86

I took this in a park earlier this evening -


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

These are the only pictures i find suitable for now.


2001









2006









2007

























2008









2009


----------



## SuSu

At my desk, playing with Photo Booth.

I didn't see a lot of ENTJ photos in this thread..


----------



## Fanille

I've been lazy lately and not shaving, so I figured I'd take a pic of myself with facial hair. :shocked:









Oh, and I will shave tomorrow, in case anyone is going to see me tomorrow and go, "Whoa, the facial hair is gone!"


----------



## bluemaverick

^^ Taken about a month ago:


----------



## Darkestblue




----------



## Viktoria2

*Might be my last post forever. We'll see. *


----------



## Danse Macabre

*INNER TORMENT xD*


----------



## gwennylou




----------



## Hiki




----------



## Schadenfreude




----------



## cavarice




----------



## ProlyphiQ

...dont hate on MS Paint :laughing:










Shaka 










My lil cuz and .....me :happy:


----------



## The James

I'm a noob at this computer stuff so I just attached it. I don't wear glasses I just found these at work and thought they looked cool so I wore them for a while.


----------



## HandiAce

gwennylou said:


>


Now I see why you have Smeagol as your avatar. You have similar luminescent eyes that he does.










Myself powering up Mount Washington... and yes I have no shoes on.


----------



## Hiki

HandiAce said:


> Now I see why you have Smeagol as your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myself powering up Mount Washington... and yes I have no shoes on.


Not sure what you're implying but she doesn't look like smeagol.


----------



## OrangeAppled

It's meeee....."modeling" some 80s vintage clothes I am selling (since I cannot find a job....still).


----------



## Aerorobyn

^ OA! Soo pretty!!! I also want that sweater you're wearing!!

OK, now that I'm back home in the lame state of Texas.... I will post some more of my NYC photos, from the last couple of weeks there. If you're on my Facebook you've probably already seen them, but *shrug* :tongue: 














































I CELEBRATED CANADA DAY with my three Canadian amigos!!


----------



## StrawDog

*I'm on the right, obviously..*


----------



## Oleas

I love this phone :tongue:*
ETA (Edited to add): This is most likely the most ridiculous typo ever. I meant 'I love this one'. haha. *










Me and one of my friends :happy:


----------



## thehigher




----------



## BLACKALiCE




----------



## Soma




----------



## Private Enemy




----------



## Mantis

*ME*

wow, this thread is like a shrine to narcissism..I like it. 

so, here are some of the products of my own narcissism(I'm an INTP, by the way, so I am a mad scientist underneath anything you might think I seem to be..:crazy:


----------



## Razvan

Mantis said:


> wow, this thread is like a shrine to narcissism..I like it.
> 
> so, here are some of the products of my own narcissism(I'm an INTP, by the way, so I am a mad scientist underneath anything you might think I seem to be..:crazy:


Wow, an INTP smiling....the end of the world is coming!:crazy: (PS: knowing thinkers, I will need to translate : it was a joke, you have a beautiful smile and I lvoe your pics + you should smile more often)

And picture :happy: :


----------



## Raichan

More pictures of me from year 2007:


----------



## OmarFW




----------



## Danse Macabre

:shocked:* I look like I have shoulder pads. Not a good look. *


----------



## WickedQueen

*My Normal Life*

*Check out my normal life.*

Me and my middle school friends at an amusement park. I'm the yellow one, was bitching about something mundane.







What? Bitching is normal.

Girls fight!!! Grawrrr......!!!









This is how we normally treat a guy in my country. We beat them, rob them, rape them, then marry them.









Whatttt? You're cheating on me?!! Rawrrr....!! I'm gonna choke you to death!!









I was going to cook her for lunch after she ate her cake. 








Eating your friend for lunch after her 25th birthday is a normal thing. Everybody does that.

I don't like it when my face get wet. So I brought a pack of tissue with me to wipe my face when I'm snorkeling.







Am I a genius or what?  

Helppp...! My head stuck on the drying rope!!









With my normal colleagues when we went on vacation to safari together. (Yes, Safari. My company is _that_ lame.)
I was trying to jump to the front row when someone took my pic.







Me think he had a crush with mah butt.

Easy... easy... Damn it! Noooooo...... me no want any powder!















Don't worry. This is normal. Every normal colleagues will dabbing powder to each other's face.

Normal girl normally has harem boys. This is my harem boys. You can look but you can't touch, because they are all mine, ya hear me?! MINE!!









Me and my normal fiancé, Mojo-jojo. We're going to marry after he finished his evolution stages. :blushed:









Yes, I'm the scariest. Fear me.









I SAID FEAR ME!!!











So, now you all know what normal life is.

NormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormal
NormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormal
NormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormalNormal

*dances on the table with imaginary normal hot sexy naked guy and singing "I'm Normal" song*


----------



## kaycee




----------



## murderegina

And my INFJ girly: POLARbearEXPRESS


----------



## sinistralpal

Every evil genius has an evil genius cat.


----------



## OmarFW




----------



## snail

I am wearing the new mouse hat I made today in honor of Eylrid, because he's cool.


----------



## pinkrasputin

I'm third in from the right:
















My baby girl and me yesterday. I just wish it wasn't so fuzzy:


----------



## firedell




----------



## OmarFW

sin and i chillaxing


----------



## kaycee

adventures at the renaissance faire


----------



## Jazibelle




----------



## Schadenfreude




----------



## Narrator

My kick-ass-synthetically-ginger-hair , At a balloon festival.


----------



## PseudoSenator




----------



## NateBoiWhite

precious son...




























Friends


----------



## screamofconscious

I don't normally like to toot my own horn but I gotta admit...after nearly 20 hours of labor (okay, 6 if you're only counting second stage labor), I still look pretty darn good...dreadfully tired, but good.


----------



## geGamedev

This was on a day off of work so I would have a photo of myself for some other website. I didn't bother with a shave and put on whatever was laying around to avoid exciting/traumatizing people. It was also an excuse to put my camera to use. :happy:


----------



## Yours

My wonderful girlfriend took the first one. She is the lone one in the reflective glass. 
The second one was taken while I was assisting at a Valentine's day gathering.
And the last one was a picture of me taken when I had a haircut about... two years ago.


----------



## Medea

[edit]


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Danse Macabre

This is me at my band's gig on Sunday night =)


----------



## spoonforkknife

Taken by my good friend Nikk a few months ago at the beach. He's moving across the country in a few days  Oh and I wasn't in the best of moods on that day either lol


----------



## pinkrasputin

It's time you all knew:


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Raichan

*My photos in the far, far past*






















Year 2008 photo


----------



## Mind Marauder




----------



## Yann




----------



## viva

Okay, so it's not _of_ me, but... here's a crappy cell phone shot of my painting being projected on the wall at a huge museum tonight!!! Sure, it was only up there for like 30 seconds, but still...










...and a super blurry shot of me freaking out afterwards.










roud: I'm so happpyyyyy


----------



## Apollo Celestio

..


----------



## screamofconscious

New cut and color. I've gone from washed out looking, post partum mommy to something presentable! And I LOVE this color.


----------



## Filo

View attachment 1244

Let's see if this works :shocked:


----------



## KrystRay




----------



## Anahata

The lady who took these has a lot of talent.


----------



## viva

My nose healed up, so I took out the stud and put in a ring! I feel like such a rebel... :tongue:


----------



## Elan

I went to Las Vegas about a month ago:










I went to Monster Massive last weekend (I'm in the middle):


----------



## Jncky

It's been awhile...the dude would be me. (I don't like posting pictures of people without them knowing but oh well...)


----------



## Medea

ZzzzzZzzz


----------



## punky16

with makeup:








with a little makeup:








with no makeup:


----------



## BioVariant




----------



## Raichan

*Old photos of me*


----------



## Raichan

Recent pics


----------



## screamofconscious

It's moments like these, where a smile means nothing but pure joy, that are my most precious.


----------



## Turelie

ENFP stare.


----------



## Argus2968




----------



## AirMarionette




----------



## MKMason




----------



## fairytales

*shyness got the better of me...*


----------



## viva

These heels always serve me well.


----------



## JoetheBull

Lets see if this works:laughing:


----------



## blackandindie

I think this is me.. 2008. Yeah.. 2008.










Early 2009










Mid 2010


----------



## JoetheBull

since none of my other pics had me smiling. Here is one I think I was smiling in. I think thats a smile:laughing:
http://personalitycafe.com/members/joethebull-albums-me-picture11230-006new.jpg


----------



## Valdyr

I work at a wolf conservation center, and we had a falconer and conservationist visit. Little did I know I would literally get to try my hand at it! (This was just taken today).


----------



## Danse Macabre

*I dyed my hair!!!
Before:










After:*


----------



## DoctorYikes

Mmm. Snow cones.










Mmm. Grillin'.










Mmm. Fish.


----------



## jaidin




----------



## Private Enemy

Masquerade with my acting class, me as Eric Draven from "The Crow":

To the left





































"Normal":


----------



## Harley

So I'm at the library, and instead of working on my philosophy paper, I have instead decided to procrastinate and take webcam photos of myself.








You know what I think?








In honour of my avatar








Yea, now the girl across from me is staring at me funny. Should get back to work now.


----------



## Musique247

My swagger back in the 80s :tongue:



























No - don't do this on the regular. 10/31 only.


----------



## Scientijus




----------



## Akrasiel

Approvable?


----------



## Life.Is.A.Game

In my clubbing days...









My favorite and the most recent









Everyone says I look sad in this one, but to me it's serene, peaceful...









I change my hair a lot..









Stupid extensions...pretty, but, painful and very annoying...


----------



## Skum

Maybe I'll actually grow the balls to do it.
Also. Pastel purples, greens, and pinks? Cute poster? This photo is so INFP I want to shoot myself.


----------



## ceembee

I am in a washing machine.











From junior year of high school, but whatever...I still look the exact same, minus bangs.











1st Place Lincoln-Douglas debate, last November










Before graduation.










Disarray ftw!










I think this is my favorite picture of me.


----------



## Tongue Tied

Never posted a picture here. Here's a shot of me in a strapless.
View attachment 1524


----------



## Lucem

yay, tiny pic times


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Naama




----------



## Raichan




----------



## Apollo Celestio

The last rebellion of my blue hair.










The now


----------



## TheWaffle




----------



## Annihilatron

Profile Pictures | Facebook

+

http://www.facebook.com/ccsoon?sk=photos#!/photo.php?fbid=735760648827&set=t.122604989


----------



## trice




----------



## VioletHaze

*<<<<<<*

Ok, well for now the only photo I have to display is my profile pic (I also have that as my avatar). Im on my sister's laptop and I have no idea how to upload any more pics onto the forum, I want to post sum more pics soon though, stay tunedroud:


----------



## trice




----------



## viva

Me and two of my coworkers at the end-of-summer get together I had...

You could say we overindulged a bit.


----------



## OrangeAppled

I occasionally leave the house & socialize...

An ENFJ friend (right) and me.









An ISTP friend and me.









My ESFP sister (right) and me.


----------



## Akrasiel




----------



## WickedQueen

*Me and My ENTJ Best Friend*

Erm, for some newbies who don't know me yet: I'm the one who wears hijabi.















































































Yeah, we've been through a lot. It feels like a marriage. LOL

The good thing is, since the first time me and my best friend met, we never had a fight. 
Now that I think about it, it's actually pretty weird, because I always had some fight (at least once) with almost everyone I've met.


----------



## willhite2

These are old... and I like photoshop. :happy:


----------



## ScapegoatJohnny

Tuscany and a need for a shave.


----------



## BackInYellow




----------



## BackInYellow

............?


----------



## Socrates

Larger version of my new default, was playing a new riff for my sludge band:











This picture was taken as the solo started. I haven't felt out the whole solo yet, but it's getting pretty cool, it's a long one (about 50 seconds of shredding):











Last, but not least, here's one of my cousin fucking with me as I attempt to get down a riff my lead guitarist is showing me in the background:


----------



## viva

Bailey's and coffee on NYE! yummm


----------



## ListlesslyNumb




----------



## agokcen

Crazy long hair is gone and donated to Locks of Love! The result? Well....










Vanity + boredom + flapper-y-ness = this picture.


----------



## Blanco




----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## fairytales

*Massive nature poser*


----------



## trice




----------



## jack london

Me a long time ago


----------



## DevilDoll

Taken in July of 2010


















Taken in August of 2010



























Taken in October of 2010









Taken in December of 2010 after I cut all of my hair off and dyed it black.










And I finish the massive pic spam with a crappy web cam shot with a funny face.  That way you know I'm real and not just a mass of photoshop and lighting technique.


----------



## Peripheral

Here's one.


----------



## Socrates

lol @ medals everywhere:










lol @ more medals:


----------



## Medea

Tee hee hee.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## Apollo Celestio

..I envy those chops


----------



## PistisSophia

When I was in my younger days!!!


----------



## alternatehero




----------



## angularvelocity

HALLOWEEN! If you don't get the reference, go home please. Or go play some Calvinball! :laughing:


----------



## snail

I'm a copycat.


----------



## IncredibleMouse

My Betsy. She's so good to me.










This is me having a discussion with myself, deciding if I should be good or bad.


----------



## Blanco

From this summer actually, but it's the closest to my current hair length.










(oddly enough, I'm wearing the same thing as in my profile picture... I have different outfits, I swear!!)


----------



## snail




----------



## Aerorobyn

I met @SeekJess this weekend... the fifth person I've met from this site! :tongue:




















Me & my cow: 









Jess & her horse:










We went out and ate food while she was here.....


----------



## Awakening

:laughing:


----------



## Medea




----------



## Stephen




----------



## Socrates

Cue INTP hair commentary. :tongue:


----------



## pinkrasputin

My ESTP dad and me.


----------



## quietly

My fiance (ISTJ) and I (INFJ):










In photographs I often get mistaken for ENFP/ESFP. I guess it's pretty easy to see why. I am happy! Happyhappy! I am also not shy, despite being introverted.


----------



## fairytales

Aww @quietly its nice to see another INFJ with an ISTJ.. and engaged too!


----------



## chaeriean




----------



## cheezey

Seeing as it's already in the INFP picture thread:


----------



## firedell

Me and my pink wig.


----------



## Socrates




----------



## Jasette

Me, my mom, and my brothers at the national championship in Glendale. I'm sure we look like a bunch of extroverts but Luke, the one in green, is probably the only real extrovert. Sad that my dad couldn't come, but he's not a big sports fan.









Sometimes I'm blonde. This was taken last summer at AX. The girl taking the picture and the girl sitting next to me are like sisters pretty much even though I only see them once a year, and I've only known then for about three years.


















Pretty sure that's always going to be one of my favorite pictures of all time.


















I'm not a big cosplayer myself, but I love this outfit even if I never get a chance to wear it.

Hope that wasn't too much, but I felt like sharing! I swear, I'm introverted! Really! I'm just really silly...


----------



## TheWaffle

Dressed for homecoming (which was only OK, not as fun as it's made out to be).
Also, no animal was harmed in this photo.


----------



## pageofadiary

Halloweeny! I was a goth-witch or at least in my mind I was... Don't know if it translated much visually until people noticed my broken witches hat :crazy:










This is earlier last year... my hair is much longer now! :laughing:









The other day


----------



## Enkidu

Bodygaurds for the boss








With the sibs








At the Nature Center, increasing productivity








Why so serious?


----------



## Dancnonthestars

View attachment 1923

..................
click to enlarge.. or not? Sorry,you can click to enlarge in the ENFP picture thread.


----------



## diverged




----------



## diverged

Self-portraits?






















































Few years ago.


----------



## viva

Dat's me. (This is why people say I look like Ke$ha.)


----------



## TheLightningKid

I dunno if that worked or not.


----------



## Socrates

Halloween 2010, featuring my INFP niece Hannah, a Winston cigarette (not pictured), and my deceased uncle's mildly warm jacket. (He died in October 2006.)


----------



## Gatts

That's my nephew in the background eating a snowcone.


----------



## AliceGrace

Ginger kid here,haha


----------



## Hokahey




----------



## Shaun of Leeds




----------



## Black Rabbit

Hi


----------



## Lemur Leaf




----------



## chaeriean

bright happiness *_*


----------



## viva

A photo from me and @avalanche183's wedding day!!! : )











... (lol jk, it was just a formal event, but I BET I TRICKED YOU!!! Hehehe. I know it must have been easy to believe since we look so good together...)


----------



## kylekylekyle




----------



## TheLightningKid

Me and my ENFP brother chillin' in Borders. We got kicked out a few minutes after these were taken.


----------



## Ćerulean

Yo! Watch out! Whyte boy runnin' through da woods try'n 2 act liek heese gangsta (he totally is).











Code Red: Dis gangsta can appear quite calm, cool and collected. You've been warned.









Hi.


----------



## Judas

Drunk as hell, slutty dresscode, trying to pose sexily but failing miserably..


----------



## Skum

Socrates said:


> Halloween 2010, featuring my INFP niece Hannah, a Winston cigarette (not pictured), and my deceased uncle's mildly warm jacket. (He died in October 2006.)






Holy crap Socrates! Are you my long lost INTP uncle? 
Your niece looks just like me when I was a kid hehe. Maybe not so much in the picture I posted but it's the only one I could find. 
She looks like such a sweet kid. How lucky she is to have you!


----------



## Shaun of Leeds

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Socrates

Children get together, you can save us all! The following pictures make more sense listening to Black Sabbath's Never Say Die, which I have posted for your viewing pleasure.










































:wink:


----------



## PaintMyNocturneBlue

My coworkers wear ties; I wear this.


----------



## Scylla

​


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Socrates

*SPIRIT GUN!*










I decided to take this picture whilst skating after a girl in the passenger seat of a car attempted to look at me as they went by, only to turn around up the road and stare at me with a smile alllllll the way by. :wink:

I'm betting they were in awe at my hair. :tongue:


----------



## Kid

See avatar

<<<


----------



## Black Rabbit

To commemorate the new upgrade I give you _Drowsy with Coffee Grounds Smeared on Face_


----------



## Apollo Celestio

I've moved since our last encounter.


----------



## Scylla




----------



## renna

Most recent taken on Dec 31 @ the flaming lips

















Tying the knot day









My close ESFJ friend









The theme of the party was fiesta night, so when I actually have a tan....I fit right in


----------



## kiskadee

Have some Grishes.


----------



## Akrasiel




----------



## dubbish

super stoked face.


----------



## Medea

I got a princess leia costume as a spur of the moment gift to myself.


----------



## Scylla

(don't worry, we're not serious.)


----------



## Apollo Celestio

Let's go!


----------



## Drewbie

Changes I've made in the last 12 months:


----------



## Invidia




----------



## Alima




----------



## sagacity

@Shauna Rae your smile is beatiful.

Me, 2010.


----------



## Invidia

sagacity said:


> @Shauna Rae your smile is beatiful.
> 
> Me, 2010.


Thank you, maybe I should show it off more often  Love your pic, very fun!


----------



## Deus Absconditus




----------



## jdmn

From my graduation party. If you don't recognize me, I'm the guy in the left!! 
I was sweating like fuck (I'm naturally sweaty) and I've just seen that I have a red thing on my teeth, _que asco._


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence




----------



## Miriamisfj

.......Depends on the weekend :happy:


----------



## SuperDevastation




----------



## viva

me and @avalanche183 conquered the golden gate bridge today : ) I love california!!!


----------



## mOchO

Here it goes, about a year ago:









Just lean your head a bit!


----------



## Primequis

One of my favorite pictures of me and looks. While I have many different looks, this is a fave of mine and first picture I took once I had began using that hairstyle.


----------



## skycloud86

Me this afternoon in a windy local park -


----------



## butterflykiss

not great pics but only ones i had on my computer lol


----------



## Anamorphique




----------



## MetaCog




----------



## raymond

I didn't realize there were so many attractive INTP ladies around here haha.

Here is me on lockdown:


----------



## TheSeer91

i present to you..........me:laughing:


----------



## Solid Snake

Lol ups for anyone who would have guessed I was an infp...


----------



## MissxRae

...because I <3 food too much lol. At Hash House-A-Go-Go in Vegas.









Me with some of my girl friends.









ENFJ + INTP. My INTP doesn't like looking at the camera LOL -___-


----------



## WildWinds

Meeeee


----------



## abster




----------



## silmarillion

Me, 4 years ago...










A happy day!










I haz wine.


----------



## Mister_Blue91




----------



## Disfigurine

Cliche mirror shot? Yes.










Hello, INFP messy floor. Multiple mirrors. Knee-highs. Defective Laptop. 

......

All dressed up and nowhere to go?









That's okay, plenty of fun to be had inside these secret walls.
Cat ears. Suicide Bunny Calendar I forget to use. Candles. More mirrors. Painting. Russian Hat. Awkward stance.


----------



## Philosophicles

...................


----------



## Tony Stewart

SB 2010 - PCB!









10pts if you guess what I'm under the influence of in this pic...









My favorite pair of twins!


----------



## beqiblaqheart

This is the most recent one of me, when I dyed my hair from black (which I've had for the last 5 years) to red:









This is me and my kid, who's 5 now









and my long-suffering INTJ husband, Eddie.


----------



## Black Rabbit

In my new habitat. I swear I look like I'm 14 in this picture.

Hai gUyz! wAnNa tRadE PoKemoN caRds?!


----------



## TaCo

*two different shirts, two different locations, 1 same me*


----------



## Awakening

This is @BackInYellow and I playing Holi.  Yes, we actually met, in real life! (Ahem, we're sisters. )


----------



## Hokahey




----------



## viva

I am that girl who discovers the pet cat at the house party and spends the duration of the evening hiding on the stairwell cuddling with it.


----------



## Ezra

A fucking great one my girlfriend took of me before Christmas:











This is what I really look like:


----------



## screamofconscious

I had my hair dyed purple the other day. I like it so much I might just keep it this way. Although black lowlights are really appealing. Too bad about my junk cam.


----------



## WildWinds

I put red highlights in my hair. I love it, I may go all red next time xD


----------



## WickedQueen

*My Fetish*

I think I have a fetish for guys in costume. 



































































See? :tongue:


----------



## Valdyr

Self-portrait I took today at work with my phone. Not bad for a phone picture, in my opinion.


----------



## Pelle

One me failing to look serious...
View attachment 13130

... and one semi-normal me roud:
View attachment 13131


----------



## skycloud86

Here's a picture of me I took tonight.


----------



## Monkey King

*Past Due Bday Shots Celebrating my old age... le sigh*

Basically, 6 tequila shots in..... And posing with the floor with rose petals because it was a surprise bday party at my INFP-Friend's place. I was showered with rose petals when I walked in. 

View attachment 15407

Yeh, cheeezin' it.... 
View attachment 15408

Yeh... 
View attachment 15406


I made it to 12 shots before KO-ing. The boys were pushing for 15 and my two close guy friends take 5 ea. to make 25 shots (I turned 25 T___T). We all had work the next day and I wasn't planning to drink at all. 

But, they made it a "reasonable" ::ahem:: challenge of drinking 12 shots by 12:00am. A 6 hour time frame which meant 2 shots per hour. They reasoned "that's a good pace." Which it was, no hangover, and worked my whole 8 hours the next day. Good times.


----------



## imaginelovecreate

My favourite self-portraits (REALLY old):


----------



## Kriash

I don't take good pictures, but here's some random ones of me.
This one is pretty old.








Newer







Newest, but it was for one of those face things were you weren't supposed to smile, and I look kinda mad. Also, I have no ears in this.


----------



## pretty.Odd

My first and probably my last picture of myself on PerC.


----------



## Ventricity

i just posted this in another tread to show the hair theory (order=judger, not order=perciever).


----------



## esidebill

Me and hat hair.










Fun Turkish getup with a barbell


----------



## Catenaccio

Saturday night, watch out ladies. The shirt is open and the chest and chain are on show (I'm the whitest one of my homies):









PS I'm not always that trashy, usually 2 buttons open is enough.


----------



## viva

@avalanche183 graduated from college this weekend! Check out how color-coordinated we are...lolz


----------



## jdmn

Pseudo Matrix


----------



## Exerio

Dunno if this works. Anyway, the pictures should show me a year ago.


----------



## note4note

Here's me at a sub shop.


----------



## Dancnonthestars

Just relaxing.











I didn't feel like smiling....


----------



## bronwen

drunk.


----------



## yeux de chouette

hi..everyone....................................!


----------



## isthatheidi

This was taken on Monday.


----------



## WildWinds

Dyed my hair totally red


----------



## deepbluesun

Well, this photo is old (from around December 2010) but it's the best recent photo I have. My hair is a lot longer now and the beard and stache are more grown out, but otherwise I still look similar.


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Presentation attire.*


----------



## Zefera

This is me.... Aint I adorable?


----------



## Erudis

Not everyone lurks in the INTP forum, so:


----------



## Runescribe

*Runescribe Portrait*









Runescribe: Click to enlarge.

I said that to a girl with castanets once.

Once...


----------



## MissxRae




----------



## Medea

Taken this evening. Right after this it poured and hailed.


----------



## Zefera

I like even better with makeup on! Heh...
Odd angle though I was with my dad and I didnt wanna look like a vain weirdo taking pictures of myself....


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

New shirt feels boss. Repping.


----------



## Obsidean

On the left... obviously.


----------



## Ćerulean




----------



## WickedQueen

*Girl Friends*

Me and my girl friends are about to take over this page. Sorry, people. 


Elementary school friends. 








…









Middle school friends. 








…









High school friends. 








…









University friends. 








…









Ex-colleagues (from my previous job). 








…









Colleagues. 








…
















…









Clients.


----------



## Ranoosha

*Isfp*

*isfp*







.


----------



## TechnoViking

Well, here's me...


----------



## ironic

Got to love them Summer festivals!


----------



## ozu




----------



## Nadine M. Viores




----------



## TechnoViking

Here's another picture.


----------



## vanillabean

Now you see me... 

...now you don't

*skips hops n jumps back to INFP-land*


----------



## Nomenclature

LOOOOOLLL, webcam boredom on a summer night, one year ago


----------



## Optimal Lanzar

Posted in the ESTP forum -

From left to right - Rurouni Hat Hair, Lampshade Samurai, My Idea of Fashion, Me, Smokie and the Bandit, My Car


----------



## Fizz

Want to rub my mustard? (2009)










Halloween is my favorite holiday, as you can tell by these two pictures. (2010)










This hat is part of a Toadstool costume in case you were wondering.


----------



## saltare

Copied from ENTP forum... I'm lazy


----------



## Scylla

(lmfao)​


----------



## La Belle Dame Sans Merci




----------



## FakeBass

Me on the left, the only half decent picture of me


----------



## silmarillion

I don't know how many pics I can post here without being called attention whore... _Let's pretend that this is my first post._


----------



## viva

I'm having an oomphy-good hair day.


----------



## Darkestblue

middle


----------



## WickedQueen

shtm said:


> I don't know how many pics I can post here without being called attention whore...


LOL. So -what- if people think that you're an attention whore? Trust yourself. Don't let other people's opinion bothering you.

Now, let me show you what's the -REAL- narcissistic attention whore is really like. Pay attention.
Woohoo.......!!!!! *showers the thread with more photos of herself* 


* ME AND MY GUY FRIENDS*

Elementary and middle school friends.









.









High school friends.









University friends.









.









Colleagues.









.










Also, check out my adventure photos thread:
http://personalitycafe.com/member-p...fe-my-adventure-post-your-adventure-pics.html
Don't forget to participate.


----------



## treeghost

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## LotusBlossom

trying to find non webcam photos of myself









In India








---------------
back to webcam:


----------



## PseudoSenator

* In a fun house!*












*Resting at the fair.*













:happy:

Not portrait quality, but I'm not really caring.


----------



## TheStalker

Couple of years old :happy:


----------



## jdmn

Me at the bottom left. Look how I sing and my friends just decided to take a picture xD.


----------



## penguinfrk

Hopefully, the cow will soon be replaced with the girl I think about when I'm hugging the cow. :3


----------



## Beverly

I posted these in the INFJ section (which I rarely leave) along with some others, but thought I'd throw in here with the rest of you because I love all of PerC (just keep busy enough with the other INFJs).

I'll start you off with a fun one.









And here's one a few seconds later. So let the record show, this is me!







<4 PerC


----------



## followmein2thedark

Here I am!  
My adoptive mother took this picture of me! <3


----------



## Kimlala

I think these are from about two years ago? I haven't taken that many pictures since then so it'll suffice for the present. I tried to look quizzical on the second one, but I don't think it came out with much success xD.


----------



## viva

Taken by my dear @avalanche183 this weekend...










Pebble Beach


----------



## Kimlala

I found two more from a couple years ago. [I'm the one on the left, just in case you didn't already know ]


----------



## Medea




----------



## Kakarookee

A year ago, I believe (could be two):









A few months ago:


----------



## TARZAN

Same one I posted in the other thread....flash had me partially blinking lol










-Will


----------



## Danse Macabre

I love this photo of me.


----------



## angularvelocity

I was zombiefied. If you've seen Zombieland, I forgot to double tap.


----------



## brightlywound

Mad Men party 








ROA show!


----------



## PseudoSenator

* Me on TV *:happy: *I was very visible for about twenty seconds on last Thursday's episode of the show So You Think You Can Dance?*


----------



## angularvelocity

Typical INFJ. Far left. Cut out of the picture.
Being a troll.
Ruining pictures since 1987.
Taken a couple of weeks ago.










Going from Left to Right..
ENFJ, Me, ENFJ, ISFJ, and ESTJ.
All confirmed.
I've known the guy of my left since 7th grade, the girl on my right (getting married this weekend) is my friend since Kindergarten, and I've known the other two since 7th grade as well.
Taken a few nights ago!


----------



## Turelie

^ My natural hair color. I look kind of "yeehaw" here, but whatever. :laughing:

The two below...for a few months I dyed my hair a burgundy-auburn. I really loved the color, but it kept fading...I kept dying it, and it became a bit damaged. I'm tempted to do it again but for the fading and being concerned about the 'toxic' nature of the dye.


















This last photo is from this past winter. Why so serious?


----------



## TreeBob

Just before getting on a Zodiac to go whale watching.


----------



## angularvelocity

This was LITERALLY the most unplanned MBTI meetup I've ever done. I got a text a few hours before it happened today. Actually it was the shortest one too (for me, they stayed for a bit).. I left after a few minutes because I had other plans that interfered but I had enough time to talk to them for a bit and grab a photo. 

Left to Right 
@_screamofconscious_ , @_pinkrasputin_ , @_avalanche183_ 
That was my second time meeting pink and first time meeting scream. Pink is crazy (in a good way, I just adore her) and scream is the sweetest individual EVER. Seriously.

iPhone camera sucks in low lightning so i had to do a little photoshop to bring in some light but it's still low quality. Oh well!


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Okay, okay! I give! Gosh, what a way to twist someones arm @Happy! Geeze!


----------



## silmarillion

I don't know what I'm doing here.


----------



## AntiPro

From new to old (couple of months ago down to 2009 or so):


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence




----------



## Britt Mathis

My avatar is a professional headshot, so this is more candid, I suppose.


----------



## Catenaccio

On The South Atlantic coast in winter.


----------



## Hokahey




----------



## Happy

I just got the coolest hat ever!


----------



## Aedan




----------



## Raichan




----------



## Worriedfunction

Enjoying the French mountains:


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility

This boat is sweet.


----------



## SilentScream

With my INFJ mom


----------



## Valdyr




----------



## Yours

Me, helping create... garlic bread (?) during last year's Valentine's dinner for a church that had a youth group I used to frequently visit.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tottoyou

me, one year ago


----------



## paperoceans




----------



## RiffRaff




----------



## Hiccups24-7




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## Ariana

Me, in all of my awesomness.


----------



## entropy

I just posted these in INFJ, but I will post them here too! Cute girls, feel free to inquire within. (That means PM me) Pretty suave, huh. Anyway:


----------



## busyCHilD

Couple weeks ago by the Mississippi


----------



## Blazing_Glitter

Fun with the webcam...


----------



## C6RUSA




----------



## TJSeabury




----------



## Mouse222




----------



## Monkey King




----------



## Eerie

I uhhh couldn't pick my favorite. :tongue:


----------



## viva

Seniors had to wear their graduation robes on Sunday for this weird tradition thing. I'm not graduating yet, I don't wanna talk about it. Imma be a Toys-R-Us kid forever.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Taken today by Angeli Castillo. (=


----------



## Ventricity

i haz a mustache


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Guardian

Calgary Stampede


----------



## alyssa_

Reppin' the ISTPs, haha.


----------



## Synetic




----------



## silmarillion




----------



## PseudoSenator

*Me. Sat under that tree for a few good hours. Such a simply rewarding and peaceful act.*


----------



## Disfigurine

Before you say it, I am aware I'm doing it wrong  We were just screwing around 









Hidden INFP is hidden D:


----------



## viva

Don't hate me 'cause I'm beautiful. :wink: 










(just realized this is the duck face so many teenage girls do in photographs because they think it's attractive... oh lawdy.)


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

Because of the event (Handcar Regatta Festival-Steampunk/ Gaslight Style) and the excitement I had on that day, this is my favorite photo of last month:










From my chictopia blog. XD

















Flaming Lips at Harmony Festival:










During the Flaming lips performance:










Yeah, I'm the girl with the faux boater hat. XD


----------



## WickedQueen

First meet up with @Iqbal on Friday night after work.










He kept saying things like, "you don't talk very much" and "why aren't you angry", as like nonstop blabbering and being angry is what I usually do. XD

PS:
@niki you should join us next time.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Random gay guy kissed me at this massive concert beach party. Bitches flock to me.


----------



## Ruckus365

*ME*








And that is me lol


----------



## Cloudlight

It took a Herculean effort to do this, but I found two pictures in which I was actually smiling.
I'll leave them here.


----------



## Jorge

I'm le bored...










it finally rained around here! So of course I had to get soaking wet!


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Monkey King

Bustin' the red.


----------



## Souljorn

I woke up like this today


i can't decide if it's bad hair day or new style of the month lol


----------



## WickedQueen

My pretty baby, the love of my life. 

Touch him with your dirty hand and I'll chop your head off.




































PS:
He's my brother's son. I adopt him.


----------



## PseudoSenator

*Ice skating. Oh yeah.*


----------



## teddy564339

I posted these in the ISFJ forum, so I guess there's no harm in posting a pic here too.














And since my teddy bear has become such a staple as my avatar here at PerC, here's pic of me sleeping with him.


----------



## Bote




----------



## Spades

Alright alright. Brace yourselves, mortals!









This was at a cross between an anime convention, rave, and carnival. I think I dressed appropriately with minimal effort.


----------



## Quinlan

*My Twin Brother's Wedding*










My twin brother is wearing the green tie and vest. I am in the lower left corner. When I try and force a smile, it looks pretty terrible. After many attempts at this family photo they finally tried one without me smiling. I guess they decided this one was the best.

My father (my upper right shoulder) hardly ever smiles for photos.


----------



## Brian1




----------



## Fleetfoot




----------



## Falhalterra




----------



## JungyesMBTIno

Alright, I can't resist! Which twin is the INTJ (me) and which is the INTP (where ever her P actually is anyhow)...

This high school quiz show aired on my local CBS affiliate in mid-December of 2010. We won! roud:


----------



## BlissfulDreams

When my cat is hungry, he likes to look for kibble in my nose. Yeah... I don't get it either.


----------



## DreamingSoul

Recent one of me : )


----------



## blkrbt

Sometimes while in the wild, smiles are captured...
Office holiday party...
View attachment 27144


Screwing around in the workshop (generally I don't wear an apron or carry around an empty milk jug)
View attachment 27145


----------



## mooray

after ASU game


----------



## viva

Chriiiiistmaaaas tiiiiiime


----------



## Iqbal

Taken by a colleague of mine during office event last week


----------



## Aedesia

Older sister (me) with younger sister.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## jacy

Sitting in a park in Madrid:


----------



## Alima




----------



## mmmaacca




----------



## Dele

most recent picture of me, as of November


----------



## pinkrasputin

Just finished my 5th road marathon on Sunday. Seventh marathon overall. Woop!


----------



## Arcaeus

I think this is my standard face of disinterest.


----------



## Raichan




----------



## HandiAce

Most recent one of me:


----------



## Medea

Hi there sunshine.


----------



## OffTheBooks

I took this a moment ago for the INFJ board's picture thread, guess I should have posted it HERE, as my first post past 15, instead. 
*Shrug.*









*EDIT: profile pic added, since I'm not wearing a coat 2 or 3 sizes too big in that one(I didn't really think that through).*


----------



## Spades

My facebook friends seemed to like this one...








I'm the only one in my Class of '12.


----------



## WickedQueen

Few weeks ago, I was invited by my ex-colleagues (from my previous job) for a runaway holiday for 3 days. There were 6 of us and all of us are Sensors, so you might see a glimpse of what a bunch of Sensors do for fun.

They picked me up from my office on Friday night. The journey took about 9 hours by car. We arrived on Saturday morning.

*Saturday activities:*
..
Watching the sunrise.








..
Breakfast at Pangandaran.







[/COLOR]
..
Body rafting in Green Canyon.








..








..[/COLOR]
Watching the sunset in Madasari.








..








..[/COLOR]
*Sunday activity:*
..
Spend the night in Batukaras.








..
[/COLOR][/COLOR]Playing banana boat.









..
Trying rattan bridge in Mandala.








..
Exploring underground river in Citumang.







[/COLOR]
..
..
Last, we had dinner at a seafood restaurant. There were more activities, but there's only 20 pics allowed.  

Anyway, we went home on Sunday night. 
I arrived at home on Monday at 4 AM, and then went to work 3 hours later. LOL.
[/COLOR]


----------



## Disfigurine

thank you.


----------



## mushr00m

Me and bo 







There is this hanging shoes from phone lines craze in various place especially here, 2 minutes from where I live.







I dig the old skool!


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Audrey

Upside-down INTJ.


----------



## PerturbedPrufrock

The only photo I've managed to get with my cat in the frame









An old photo class assignment 









Yep, forever a child!!! Tell me, why is a raven like a writing desk?


----------



## Eerie




----------



## reletative

WickedQueen said:


> ............
> ............
> ............
> [/COLOR]


Hey that's INGENIOUS! wearing a wet suit so that your whole body is covered! but you can still go swimming! Sorry i had to comment because i was like "Omg! that's brilliant!" haha


oh and following the thread rules.....a photo









Hi Hello Good Morning!!!!!!


----------



## robespierre

Hello. Im a complete newbie still trying to figure out my type haha. INXX


----------



## Azure Bass




----------



## Raichan




----------



## viva




----------



## SilentScream

Enjoying a nice hot cup of coffee on my B-day :happy:


----------



## HandiAce

Guitar portrait!


----------



## Donkey D Kong

Shitty picture of me... lol


----------



## Raichan




----------



## heaveninawildflower




----------



## FillInTheBlank

Me as of right now..


----------



## Saffology

I wish I was more photogenic. :x


----------



## LavenderTown

I'm such an academic~


----------



## Raichan




----------



## alyssa_

More adventures =D




























Ended up falling backwards onto that little mat right after that photo was taken. It felt awesome, haha.

EDIT: Found a picture, haha.


----------



## PhoebeJaspe

Me at my office. I look so un-corporate. I took this literally about 1 hour ago. [:


----------



## scott

haaaaaa time for an update methink


----------



## Quinlan

After Skydiving


----------



## .17485

This is one of my pictures I took last year 

View attachment 31636



I look really calm and relaxed in this one. 
View attachment 31637


----------



## Raichan




----------



## Cloudlight

@glarbinator
Is that Joshua Tree? Bishop maybe?
I suppose I will stick with the rock climbing motif...








^^This one is a little disorienting


















^^Hrm. I can't remember if I have posted this before.


----------



## Yours

My ENFP friend getting a little too close.


----------



## Farkas Abel




----------



## Raichan




----------



## Feuer_Wasser

Abandoned Detroit Packard Plant.


----------



## Nomenclature

[/self-absorbedness]


----------



## Tad Cooper

(Me and my Mochi T-shirt)


----------



## INTJellectual

Me, at the right side


----------



## cityofcircuits

I'm on the left as Waldo. At a rave. It was fun.










I think this dude liked me lol. He was fun to party with that night though.










As War of Succession Austria Hetalia.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

typeing white text.


----------



## scott

sleep deprivation & gymming:


----------



## RoughEstimate

Feet+guinea pig lovin'. We know how to live.


----------



## viva

haircutz!


----------



## VenusianMizu

One of my better pics. I've recently started to care somewhat about how I look on camera. 









I'll be damned if I'm putting on a fake smile, though.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Don't know why I left my eyes coloured. Tryinf to be creative and failed lol


----------



## Shedy

yo, i'm the cool motherfucker on the middle.


----------



## REiF

me on the right ^^ cheersroud:


----------



## SilentScream

Posting some old ones. Haven't had any taken recently.


----------



## INTJellectual

me and my kid


----------



## INTJellectual

me and my youngest


----------



## Vivz

Another pic of me.









(look 13... but i'm 23...)


----------



## reletative

whats up jerkz


----------



## Forever Jung

View attachment 34720


hello..  I'm the one on the right


----------



## cityofcircuits

At another anime con. Sakura Con in Seattle. I didn't cosplay this day. meh


----------



## alyssa_

The side effect from exploiting my Se-ness -- downsizing! roud:


----------



## The Purple Theory

Photos from Christmas 2010








My sister, me, my brother, and my cousins.









Obviously, I'm the one who's always made fun of. Haha!


----------



## Worriedfunction

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Alright, I can't resist! Which twin is the INTJ (me) and which is the INTP (where ever her P actually is anyhow)...
> 
> This high school quiz show aired on my local CBS affiliate in mid-December of 2010. We won! roud:


Ok so I got to this after your post in that topic :laughing:.

Im going to risk this and guess the one on the right? Because the one on the left seems more expressive and Fe.

However im probably completely off!! (Besides physical expression...silly me what a stupid thing to go off, but it seems right...based on.....my instinct?)

ps: Crap I broke the rules of the thread.....dont kill me please!!!

Ok saved with a piccy:


----------



## Lucky AcidStar

My facebook pic










Me and my brothers (I'm on the left)










Because it's cute :kitteh:


----------



## JamieBond

I'm a little blurry but it's still a favorite pic of mine. My best friend and I are doing her self defense at her taekwondo test. I'm on the left.


----------



## AbioticPrime

JamieBond said:


> View attachment 37384
> 
> 
> I'm a little blurry but it's still a favorite pic of mine. My best friend and I are doing her self defense at her taekwondo test. I'm on the left.











Lol cutie. You give blurry you get blurry. I'm the asshole in the middle with the white strat.


----------



## moon

Hey, hi. So uh, it's been a minute, eh? Maybe a year, or more, since I actually posted kinda sorta regularly. Yeah. Well, long story short, life's been good, life's been busy, finally easing up & can afford time to play again so, I'm back. And uh, didn't want to make a whole thread reintroducing myself, so I'm sneakin' a post in here that should do the trick. Hello to old friends, please to meet the new ones. Name's moon, INFP 4w5 negotiable, space waitress. See you 'round.


----------



## cityofcircuits

Posted this in the ISFP thread and figured i'd throw it here too. 
A friend just ninja' shot this of me with their iphone.....damn.....


----------



## Kaley

this is meeee


----------



## Nomenclature

@Rooshie: your smiling brings joy to people.

ljsdlfjdlkgjdfklgj ahahahaha rofl. I feel like that belongs in the "You know you're an INTP when..." thread

An okay-ish one:









And just so I can feel better about myself:


----------



## SophiaScorpia

this is me in our United Nations costume program that was taken 2 years ago









and this is me now,


----------



## Raichan

got a little creative


----------



## Impermanence

This picture was taken today.


----------



## Spades

Most recent.










Love and Light


----------



## harleysith

Here are a few pics of me.



















Most recent (with instagram):


----------



## Anubis

left eye looks strange in this pic... haha


----------



## jeffbobs

was told by my girlfriend i look like chopin, so i have done a side by side comparrison, i still don't really see it.


----------



## Nomenclature

Holy shit, a semi-candid photo that actually looks good:










The Henry Ford, an American history museum.
On our senior skip day.

...yep.


----------



## everlander

View attachment 38320

From a few days ago, experimenting with new makeup.. >_<


----------



## alyssa_

Yesterday!


----------



## gabschaves




----------



## Raichan

trying to remind myself how good summer can be


----------



## zerocrossing

Enjoying the front-facing camera in my iPhone.


----------



## Kuthtuk

entp awesomeness baby 8d


----------



## Alaiyo Sakuri

On my way to my best friend's sister's wedding a few days ago


----------



## Annietopia

Random pic I took a while ago


----------



## Thomas60

Time to post pics in this thread me-thinks =3
ENTJ here


----------



## Eerie




----------



## SilentScream

Oh noes .. natural spikes .. sooo not me :/ 

It's been hard getting used to myself with such short hair. Can't wait till it comes back.

I look like a parrot top --- which is not very far from carrot top :bored: 

:tongue:


----------



## DreamingSoul




----------



## Hunny Bunny

Here I am...


----------



## viva

After work a few days ago...


----------



## saibot




----------



## Misha

Before:













And after:










I'm sitting on the first row, third from the right.


----------



## moonrube

ohai


----------



## Nomenclature

Two Saturdays ago: five wicks on a 29" hoop. For laypeople, that's a shit ton of fuel on a tiny hoop. Most of them had burned out by this time, but whatever.










It wasn't bad, just lulzy seeing the marks up my left forearm from the off-body spinning.


----------



## Raichan

I love this purple clutch bag so much!! It's not even that expensive but it goes with almost everything (in my view,anyway)


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Me and baby girl ;-)


----------



## Nomenclature

Me and the besties


----------



## Misha

My gang (actually ex-coworkers). We had a great time! 

(The white dress belongs to my mother's and my friend helped me to redesign it---for free! :kitteh


----------



## Marisa

Dolled up and smiling for my niece's baptism. It was my first time going to a baptism and a church in almost 2 years. I only go for family, and this is one occasion of few.


----------



## Agent Blackout

Marisa said:


> Dolled up and smiling for my niece's baptism. It was my first time going to a baptism and a church in almost 2 years. I only go for family, and this is one occasion of few.


Hello, there!


----------



## pinkrasputin

Me


----------



## WanderingLucid




----------



## cubilone

on my 23rd birthday. Another shot from that day (yes that's my mum):














Back when my locks were long. Almost everyone says they prefer me with my hair short. I liked my long hair...







Roasting lamb on a spit; it's Easter time!


----------



## cityofcircuits

mickey mouse is boss everyone knows









and this.....


----------



## WickedQueen

Edit:
Sorry for the invisible pics yesterday, lol. I downloaded them to my profile album, but my profile can only be seen by friends. I removed the link and re-download it right from my computer to this post. I hope it works.


Me and my friends from middle school. We've been friends for 16 years. I'm the purple one.




















Aaaaaanndddd.................. Back to reality! I'm the yellow one.


















Yes, I'm no pretty. Sorry to disappoint you guys, mwahaha...


----------



## DomNapoleon

Ok this one is a bit old: Me + ENFP 7w8 + ENFP 2w3 











Another very old; so here we got an ENFP + ISFP + INFJ + ESFP (possibly) 











And finally just me:


----------



## Annietopia




----------



## Nomenclature

New eyeglass frames. ajsdfklsdjflksdf now to decide which one to put the prescription in first.


----------



## Spades

My favourite ENFJ and I 










The Positive Outlook Triad!
2w1, 9w1, 7w6


----------



## Daniel Parton

ESTJ(left) ENFJ (Moi)









The old band ISTP, INTJ, ENFJ (Moi), ESFP


----------



## GetEmLuckiE




----------



## viva

me


----------



## Misha

My best INFP friend and I. <3


----------



## scott




----------



## Hunny Bunny




----------



## DirtyMink




----------



## Samia




----------



## zallla

View attachment 45165

Ha, got what I wanted, purple streaks!


----------



## Raichan

Me and obviously my most favorite INFJ, person ever in this world


----------



## Resolution

Adventures with facial hair 



















I don't know much about style and all that. Anyone got a preference?

Help an awkward INFJ out


----------



## Hokahey




----------



## fihe

hopefully I won't regret posting my photo here (Big Brother is watching!) but here goes:










ahh how do I resize this thing? T_T


----------



## Maddygirl4932

Okay! I'll do this too:







Don't we look happy? roud: (Btw, I'm the one who is closer...the girl behind me is my friend/ last name sister)


----------



## Alima

Proof that I was in Chicago.
Walking all the way from Millennium Park to Navy Pier was beyond exhausting, but I'm glad I did it.


----------



## Raichan

Always and only yours @Orpheus Black


----------



## AmbrosialNightmare

I can see you there!


----------



## Agelaius

As posted in the ENFP forum not 5 minutes ago... long day at the laundromat.


----------



## The King Of Dreams

Oopps! I forgot about this one. I think I looked good that faithful night..... How about you?


----------



## destiny_laughed

i
Oh, I didn't know it would be so tiny...there I think that is better. This is me from a little earlier tonight.


----------



## DevilishlyAngelic

Heeeello, everyone. Here's a picture of myself...that I took almost a year ago.


----------



## EbonyTigger

Raichan said:


> Always and only yours @Orpheus Black


You photograph a lot better than me Raichan


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









(see what I mean?) (In the photo Dylan was saying "MY adopted human mummy")


----------



## Vesper

Yours truly:


----------



## Annietopia

Fashion's Night Out


----------



## Misha

Oh no. Alien abduction.​


----------



## cityofcircuits

Meh.....


----------



## Hunny Bunny

I'm feeling in the mood to post...


----------



## Paradoxic

Second from the right.


----------



## Raichan

Happiest times in my life;


----------



## stephiphi

Why is this thread so addicting to browse... o____o; *feels like a creeper*

Well, lovely PerC folks, I posted in the ISFJ forum, but since it's a little quieter there I shall post again.








The self-portrait I made back in high school.








And me on a good day.


----------



## firedell




----------



## Hokahey




----------



## Eddy Kat

Now its better lol


----------



## turmauge

I got white Doc Martens today aaaahhhhh

Cold weather, bring it


----------



## nessarific

turmauge said:


> I got white Doc Martens today aaaahhhhh
> 
> Cold weather, bring it



LOVE your tattoo!


----------



## turmauge

nessarific said:


> LOVE your tattoo!


Thanks! I made it myself


----------



## DomNapoleon




----------



## mackenzye




----------



## PhatVince

Sitting...







Drumming...







and DJing.


----------



## alyssa_

After an awesome gig by one of my favorite bands.  Got to meet them shortly after this -- Life = Made


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

I'm having way too much fun with picking an HVZ profile pic.


----------



## Misha

An old pic taken when I sneaked into the staff room to grab a few markers while grabbing a few bites of crackers.

And I got busted when one of my co-workers took this quick snap. Grr...!


----------



## Farkas Abel

Today morning


----------



## Fluminous




----------



## Dylio

Just me selling cars. NBD.


----------



## Snuff.FilmStarlet

I (2nd from right) did my first mud run last weekend! I am now addicted!


----------



## pinkrasputin

Ran a half marathon on my birthday this previous Sunday. My coach had me do it as part of my marathon training. Check out my brand spanking new raspberry pink Nikes crossing the finish line! Woot! 










My coach actually won this race. I still can't believe her! She is not pictured because she finished way before. Lol. But there is an ESTJ right beside me.








I'm on the far left not looking at camera. Lol.

Now I'm looking. That little think in middle is my awesome coach!


----------



## Jorge

OHAI Haven't been here in a while


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Green shirt and butterfly necklace


----------



## Catcrime

About to go to a lovely friend's birthday party :]

Edit - The bandages on my knee... Do not run in 5-inch heels on a cobblestone path. Do not do it.​


----------



## Raichan

@pinkrasputin I'm not a huge sports kind of girl, but my instinct catches happy vibe from the photos  Nice one

Anyway just to remain on topic.


----------



## Eerie

(before I hacked off all my hair, lol)


----------



## danseuse




----------



## epistemophile




----------



## Eerie




----------



## DevilishlyAngelic




----------



## Jabberbroccoli

Here.


















Those are from the last month or two.


----------



## rd93

No wait that's not right....

Underneath all the makeup I actually look more like this:


----------



## nessarific




----------



## Ember




----------



## kallena




----------



## Crocket

There we go.


----------



## Resolution




----------



## Grac3




----------



## Extraverted Delusion

On the right.


----------



## All in Twilight

This is me now (almost 32). Just got a haircut.








This is me when I was 16. I wasn't really into haircuts back then.


----------



## Eerie




----------



## pinkrasputin

My ISTJ and Me










Marathon Yesterday 









Crappiest weather ever. Drenched and final sprint in the end.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis

Here's the latest from my life. We had a great time at the airsoft event.


----------



## Wellsy

A mate's few sneaky pictures on Meredith Music Festival weekend.


----------



## Annietopia

gerard effin butler and i <3


----------



## Sonny

She was trying so hard to lick the face!


----------



## Meirsho

this is my 'oHH YeaHH' look:








more normal :


----------



## cityofcircuits

Le' future cosplay Austria


----------



## Gel E.

I'm lack decent photos. :\ anyway, this is a photo of myself that I want to post here. :kitteh: [click on picture for preview]


----------



## heaveninawildflower

...


----------



## LemonyLimeClementine




----------



## DirtyMink




----------



## Zoey Moon




----------



## Hunger

View attachment 61362



@_Zoey Moon_, guitar love  Do you play?


----------



## Eos_Machai




----------



## sko

moi!


----------



## VictoriaB

BOOM! Me the other day.


----------



## fguewriter




----------



## outofplace




----------



## ChaoticNao

Me c:


----------



## Meirsho

here's me after hoops and shower 







lots of tung there  haha


----------



## jontherobot

one bottle of tequila and several beers later:


----------



## jontherobot

@huesos


another inebriated me:


----------



## PeterPan




----------



## Everyday Ghoul




----------



## Kito

Hopefully you can figure out which one I am!







































I'm in the tiger mask in this one.


----------



## Hunny Bunny

Just got my hair done


----------



## Meirsho

new avatar..get used to it


----------



## 3053




----------



## nessarific




----------



## Mashidar




----------



## JansonKorr

sup


----------



## Doll




----------



## Nomenclature

Hoop progress foookyeeaahh.






Fiyaaah










Raaaveee










Moar raaaveee










Dead World 5 (even mooooooaaarrr rave)


----------



## fguewriter

ChaoticNao said:


> Me c:
> View attachment 61892


I ran across it again. : )


----------



## Hunger

jamaal.hunte said:


> sup



If you had dreads & facial hair I would mistake you for a wizard. Such a wise, piercing gaze you have.


----------



## ChaoticNao

fguewriter said:


> I ran across it again. : )


Ahh.. its haunting me xD


----------



## fguewriter

ChaoticNao said:


> Ahh.. its haunting me xD


You called me a stalker early on. Bwaha.


----------



## ChaoticNao

fguewriter said:


> You called me a stalker early on. Bwaha.


I was right .


----------



## Rittie




----------



## yankeemofo

Lost in thought, in the middle of a restaurant full of people; didn't realize my ex-wife was pointing a camera at me, or that my son was even behind me, let alone giving me elephant ears.


----------



## Meirsho

i'll be w-a-t-c-h-i-n-g you


----------



## Nomenclature




----------



## Meirsho

hey ya'll!


----------



## Hunger




----------



## Audrey

Staring at my computer screen. Typical.
Featuring Robert Smith from The Cure and Snoop Dogg. (Faintly visible in the background.)


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## life is heart




----------



## Bricolage

Audrey said:


> View attachment 64874
> 
> Staring at my computer screen. Typical.
> Featuring Robert Smith from The Cure and Snoop Dogg. (Faintly visible in the background.)


Haha or Snoop Lion? Either way, you got to have some gin and juice. What am I even saying? :happy:


----------



## ForsakenMe

Princess pout.








I'm not upset here, just tired. Dx


----------



## fguewriter

life is heart said:


> View attachment 65461
> View attachment 65462
> View attachment 65463


Welcome to PerC!


----------



## fihe

@ForsakenMe OMG IS THAT ARTHUR RIMBAUD AS YOUR AVATAR :O


----------



## ForsakenMe

@huesos

YES OMG WHY ARE WE SCREAMING :crying:


----------



## fihe

@ForsakenMe BECAUSE IT'S EXCITING

just to keep this on topic, I'll insert a photo of myself.


----------



## ForsakenMe

@huesos OH OKAY I KINDA GET IT NOW 

And you're super pretty! roud:


----------



## Melancholia

I dunno if I should post. I'm kinda fugly. =\


----------



## fguewriter

Melancholia said:


> I dunno if I should post. I'm kinda fugly. =\


Oh, ok.


----------



## SA1988

Threads like this are so narcissistic! So I'll join in. I think both of these pictures were put up a while ago in the INTP forum, but they're my only good ones so I keep re-using them, hah.


----------



## Bricolage

Melancholia said:


> I dunno if I should post. I'm kinda fugly. =\


Do it! I won't judge. :kitteh:


----------



## Alumina

fguewriter said:


> Oh, ok.


lol


----------



## Lumi




----------



## The King Of Dreams

Melancholia said:


> I dunno if I should post. I'm kinda fugly. =\


Aww, don't say that! We are our worst critics and so we see ourselves worse then what we really are. I used to think of myself like that but after posting a few of my pictures here I found out that I am attractive to some. It made me feel good, to tell the truth. I'm sure it will be the same with you. So give it a go!


----------



## Curiously

Taken this afternoon:

View attachment 66330


----------



## cityofcircuits




----------



## Subtle Murder

Melancholia said:


> I dunno if I should post. I'm kinda fugly. =\


I dunno if this will make you feel any better, but without some serious make-up and hair maintenance, I'm actually pretty scary looking. I have to employ a whole crew of people to tame this beast of a face.










WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN CANNOT BE UNSEEN. :shocked:

There's no competition here, and I'm sure you're a lot more attractive than you think you are.


----------



## Serak

Listen to this woman, @Melancholia.
Hey bro, here's an idea.

I'll share mine (the sight of me makes my own parents vomit in their mouths a little) if you post yours.
Deal?

I find this a fitting cause for my 100th post.


----------



## pinkrasputin

Showing my pride and giving my love today sporting a race shirt:


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

A much better picture of me and girls at the con. The girl on the bottom was on the Cosplay World Master Series contest but sadly didn't won.


----------



## Aquamarine

I'm the one at the back.


----------



## Ollyx2OxenFree

Dateless at my senior prom two years ago...


----------



## Phantomhive

Melancholia said:


> Um, okay. I'll give it a whirl!
> View attachment 66878


Dude, you look like Thom Yorke.


----------



## Wellsy




----------



## fihe

I has a photo


----------



## sonnetfirelight




----------



## chindraj

:tongue:


----------



## Dean Machine




----------



## Curiously

Go CUBS!

View attachment 68979


----------



## Kyo

Heh heh. XD


----------



## Eerie




----------



## bbbooster

i need sleep


----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Elsewhere1

My son and I!


----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Feathers Falling

I'm a vampire :angry:


----------



## Monkey King

Before going out for my burfday lunch.


----------



## 2eng

Change of heart


----------



## Incognita

This hat follows me everywhere..


----------



## HarpFluffy




----------



## LoveAshley




----------



## SeñorTaco

ugh how do you do the thing where the pic becomes bigger


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 74294


----------



## Emerald Legend

Why not?...


----------



## DreamingSoul

I didn't realize how big this can get lol


----------



## Humilis Curator

its so small >.<


----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## Lev

roud:
My Mosin Nagant Sniper & company.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Lev said:


> View attachment 74529
> 
> 
> 
> roud:
> My Mosin Nagant Sniper & company.


Wow, check out those guns.


----------



## Aquamarine

View attachment 74549


----------



## VioletIris




----------



## Wellsy

@Lev
You're a good looking woman and all but those guns looks so nice to hold. 
The wood has a nice tarnish/finish.
No strong interest in guns personally but I am jealous you got to play with those.


----------



## Lev

Wellsy said:


> @_Lev_
> You're a good looking woman and all but those guns looks so nice to hold.
> The wood has a nice tarnish/finish.
> No strong interest in guns personally but I am jealous you got to play with those.


Thank you Wellsy! 

I don't have a strong interest either, but it is my father's pass time that I inherited a little bit of. I mostly stick to WW2 weapons, particularly Soviet rifles (Mosin Nagants). 
They are very nice to hold and fire. I cannot guarantee I devote any true effort to working on my marksmanship as I do to just blowing things up.


----------



## Invidia

Just a selfie from the other day.


----------



## bionic

Most recent pic I have.


----------



## Digtrio

So, I posted this picture in the INTp photo thread and thought that I may as well post it here as well. I apologise for the poor quality of the image! :blushed:


----------



## ITeachYo




----------



## Kyora

I've already posted these pictures on the INFP forum but anyway ^^


----------



## Kito

Sometimes I miss looking like this. This was taken last April.

(That's my sister, by the way.)


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## Bricolage

Kito said:


> Sometimes I miss looking like this. This was taken last April.
> 
> (That's my sister, by the way.)


Channeling Robert Smith haha. Too much Fi in that picture. *Head EXPLODES*


----------



## HarpFluffy

Lev said:


> View attachment 74529


May I propose a caption? "Multiple personalities: You mess with me and you mess with ALL of them."
@Scruffy Funny, I wasn't expecting you to be clean shaven.










INTJs do smile sometimes, especially when an ENTJ is cracking jokes while taking their photo.


----------



## TwistedMuses

Spot the odd one out.
A year ago at local Art School which I attended there was a project on a weekend where we had a chance to work on canvases with spraypaint for german artist's huge piece. I was snacking in this pic.


----------



## lazydaisy

Most of my pictures look like the 3rd one ^. 
I don't like being photographed that much.


----------



## skaia

sometimes i have good selfie days


----------



## Indiana Dan

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1391328861079546&l=ddb96f9960


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Digtrio

Okay, so now I have a more recent photo as well as hair that has been fixed up so here I am again haha. :blushed:


----------



## Church

typical bathroom shot...cause it's the only place with a mirror lol


----------



## hannahgracex




----------



## Bricolage

Church said:


> typical bathroom shot...cause it's the only place with a mirror lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75669


Why are you dressed like an Ukrainian gangster?


----------



## Church

unctuousbutler said:


> Why are you dressed like an Ukrainian gangster?



 Cause ukrainians are kick ass. As is everyone else in the world. That and everythings open to interpretation. You say tomato,  i say tomoto.


----------



## LinnyLou

No, I'm not making a duck face. My lip was swollen because I just got it pierced.:laughing:


----------



## Ozman2988

most recent one


----------



## cityofcircuits

Derp....after work....


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

cityofcircuits said:


> Derp....after work....
> View attachment 76397


Lookin' sharp there boss. Nice rims. roud:


----------



## Lumi

New pics, posted on INTP forum also but figured to share here too


----------



## Mind Virus




----------



## mylifemyradio

Maria Bamford!! She was so cool and so funny. Totally an INFP like me too which was awesome because I related with her material so much.


----------



## Cetanu

ITeachYo said:


> View attachment 75004
> 
> View attachment 75003
> 
> View attachment 75005
> View attachment 75006


Heh, has anyone ever said you look like Jenna Marbles?


----------



## doudeman




----------



## DemonAbyss10

Newest ones, already posted in the beard trend and istp threads but meh. Only way pose, mood and setting would really change is if people other than myself took them.
\


----------



## Vaka

I'm not pretty by any means, but I may as well post pictures here because someone on tumblr got me to take pics of myself


----------



## Forget

Month ago.


----------



## Mind Virus




----------



## thealchemist

The first is me on a daily basis  posin' with polar bears n shit.
The second is from today


----------



## thealchemist

Oooooops!


----------



## userslon

i will regret this later, but -->


----------



## elainethebrain

One of my rare selfies, considering I'm quite camera shy when not acting. Also my profile pic.:tongue:


----------



## Vaka




----------



## ghostly




----------



## Church

This is me, On a couch. soooo commmmpphheeehhh XD


----------



## Seasfire

Hello. meh


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## ITeachYo

Cetanu said:


> Heh, has anyone ever said you look like Jenna Marbles?


All the time! Especially my students after I tell a story in class. They're like, "You are just like Jenna Marbles without all the cussing!" Ha - if they only knew, lol


----------



## TwistedMuses

Just got a pic today. Sorry for the face I made, it looks weird. :laughing:


----------



## CelticaNoir

My new profile picture.


----------



## Vaka

TwistedM said:


> Just got a pic today. Sorry for the face I made, it looks weird. :laughing:


You look very pretty


----------



## B00Bz

TwistedM said:


> Just got a pic today. Sorry for the face I made, it looks weird. :laughing:


I love your dress!


----------



## TwistedMuses

B00Bz said:


> I love your dress!


Thank you~ It was a collaboration between me (dress design, picked out the fabric) and my dressmaker mommy(did all the work)!


----------



## B00Bz

TwistedM said:


> Thank you~ It was a collaboration between me (dress design, picked out the fabric) and my dressmaker mommy(did all the work)!


I wish I were good at designing clothes.


----------



## TwistedMuses

B00Bz said:


> I wish I were good at designing clothes.


It depends on the body type, persons taste and etc.
I am not really good at that, so my mom made some changes actually


----------



## Xenograft

I spent like an hour trying to get a proper picture that had both a good angle, lighting, and was correctly focused.

This was the only one I was OK with:


----------



## TwistedMuses

A small picture from the day I finally met my INTP penpal and hung out with another INFP together. 
It was one of the best days in my life actually.


----------



## Bricolage

TwistedM said:


> A small picture from the day I finally met my INTP penpal and hung out with another INFP together.
> It was one of the best days in my life actually.


Did you make love that night?


----------



## TwistedMuses

unctuousbutler said:


> Did you make love that night?


Yeah, psychologically. With myself.


----------



## LoveAshley

Hula hooping


----------



## clear moon

Me on the roof of one of the buildings at my school, not prepared for a photo op haha









Petting deer in Japan


----------



## TwistedMuses

I really do not know why I laughed. Maybe because I do not believe in god and graduated from a catholic gymnasium, haha.:crazy:


----------



## Mashidar

Yeah I had a good time at Dave and Busters with some friends. I figured this would be good attire for my next meeting.


----------



## INFJAnimal

This is me on a good day.


----------



## Nomenclature

Hoooooplah!


----------



## Hikikomori




----------



## NT the DC

Nomenclature said:


> Hoooooplah!


Respectfully checked out your vag.
Respectfully.


----------



## Lev

I decided to move to the island. I enjoy some beer on the beach.


----------



## nessarific

it's been so long!


----------



## Darko

Hm, not sure why it's so small.


----------



## FakeLefty

Sunglasses make me feel cool.


----------



## Xenograft

Salut.


----------



## PowerShell

Me and my 1969 Mercury Cougar Eliminator:


----------



## TwistedMuses

Lazy Bear said:


> Salut.


I just got soul/mind - raped by your glare.
I really like it, haha.

P.s. Looking great after you lost some weight!


----------



## moron

TwistedM said:


> Just got a pic today. Sorry for the face I made, it looks weird. :laughing:


You look like Lindsay Lohan. Before all that severe drug addiction stuff.


----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Sans glasses:


Twitch


----------



## Xenograft

Stop taking pictures of yourself when you're driving. That's dangerous.


----------



## Diphenhydramine

i was on the moors (a while ago). also my jumper is as thick as my coat


----------



## Aquamarine




----------



## Helweh18

Here are a couple of photos of me


----------



## Eerie




----------



## Lumi

New photo


----------



## CelticaNoir

This. Image. Mine.

Now. Sleepy. I.


----------



## JohnnyGuitar

twistedm said:


> just got a pic today. Sorry for the face i made, it looks weird. :laughing:




cute shoes! ;d


----------



## EternalNocturne

The different facets of Undoubtedly (formerly known as OcarinaOfTime)
(See, this text got your attention.. And you told me size doesn't matter.)

I, take my portraits quite seriously.









Except when I'm angry..








Did you notice.. My eyes look nearly black.
This must have a deeper meaning.. Or I just have really crappy lighting in my room.


----------



## Maybe Mercury

My ISTP death stare. And my face when I think no one else is looking.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@Undoubtedly
9.5/10 :blushed:










edit: noo, ninja'd 
(skip me)


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Eh, why not?


----------



## renna

Really no discussion? Not one little bitty bit?
@Eerie is GORGEOUS... 

*hides to avoid punishment from breaking rules*


----------



## Eerie

renna said:


> Really no discussion? Not one little bitty bit?
> 
> @Eerie is GORGEOUS...
> 
> *hides to avoid punishment from breaking rules*


----------



## wientmg

Dundunduuuun! Dramatic stare!

Note the prices of the Chevron gas station in the background.


----------



## Spades

I'm overdue for a portrait 










Shambhala 2013


----------



## Wellsy

Drunk & Shiney.


----------



## Subtle Murder




----------



## Lettusaurus




----------



## JuneBugJay




----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

Spades said:


> I'm overdue for a portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shambhala 2013


You look as pretty as I imagined 

Twitch


----------



## losersalwayzwin




----------



## FakeLefty




----------



## LouisetheSane




----------



## Mr. Perfect

Oh, yeah!


----------



## INTJellectual

Throwback Monday! (2012 pic)

I was browsing profiles from FB to scan for pictures of the mom of the classmate of my son to see if he's included in it so I can download it, even if it's just some stolen shot.

Look what I've found out. I've found me, looking gorgeous (just kidding :tongue










I am the girl at the back with a yellow blouse and a black upper blazer who touches her hair. (I always do that mannerism.)


----------



## chip




----------



## Bearlin




----------



## Rosette




----------



## chip

Cat calling. Literally.

Kitty came to eat her fuds. :3


----------



## Avidya

Oh hi.


----------



## Lumi

New pic of me.


----------



## nickvold




----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Photography and a short poem; enjoy.










"Another session of meditation:
Embracing silence with no expectations...
Never a waste a moment to take your mind to better places,
Just close two eyes, and open a third - As I've demonstrated."​


----------



## Annietopia

Comic connnn dressed up as Harley Quinn!


----------



## MRH3LLMAN




----------



## Skelephantitis




----------



## Das Brechen




----------



## octocat

Most recent picture~


----------



## Eerie




----------



## 66767

Sorry for the grumpy looking face. I rarely smile in my pics :tongue:


----------



## Lumi

Updating with new pic. ^^


----------



## Obscure

I wonder why have some pics been deleted 









This is how Vampires look like those days


----------



## INFPLeadership




----------



## quackmeme

*blushes* am I...dashing?


----------



## chip

I know how to use this thing, and I will brush you into oblivion! >_>


----------



## Xenograft

Usually I make faces in pictures, but I didn't for once:


----------



## He's a Superhero!

TwistedMuses said:


> Just got a pic today. Sorry for the face I made, it looks weird. :laughing:


I can't put my finger on it, but you look uncomfortable. O.O


----------



## TwistedMuses

He's a Superhero! said:


> I can't put my finger on it, but you look uncomfortable. O.O


Well. Six inch heels do not sound comfy, do they? And considering the ton of make up I had on to look good


----------



## nessarific




----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

nessarific said:


>


First thought when I saw this pic and your user, Vanessa Hudgens.
Sorry if that's insulting...

Twitch


----------



## nessarific

TwitchdelaBRAT said:


> First thought when I saw this pic and your user, Vanessa Hudgens.
> Sorry if that's insulting...
> 
> Twitch


Totally not insulting haha. I think she is beautiful!


----------



## Indiana Dan

better suited in this thread


----------



## He's a Superhero!

TwistedMuses said:


> Well. Six inch heels do not sound comfy, do they? And considering the ton of make up I had on to look good


I'd imagine that's true...never had to wear them, thankfully! - on that thought, does anyone have to?


----------



## Orange Fusion




----------



## Bronzework




----------



## DreamingSoul




----------



## TwitchdelaBRAT

@Bronzework No ****, but you look quite handsome in that picture.

Twitch


----------



## Diphenhydramine

not new


----------



## Thalassa

Nope.


----------



## alyssa_

Mah face.










And geeking out for the Doctor Who 50th!


----------



## Kito

My sister and I tonight. :happy:


----------



## Deviruki

Just sitting around.


----------



## Lumi

New selca from today


----------



## Hunger

nessarific said:


>


You're damn cute & I'm bold enough to say so.


----------



## vrses




----------



## Wosush

In the memory of my first and last goatee.


----------



## Toru Okada

fourtines said:


> View attachment 87554
> 
> 
> Nope.


uhh. Are you nakie?


----------



## NightSkyGirl




----------



## Annietopia

le bangs 








My attempt at creating a bob cut tying my hair back


----------



## Meekers

I look like an 11 year old yeah!!!


----------



## Starlequin




----------



## chip

Oh, Crappy lights shaped like a Christmas tree, you're really ghetto to see. You'll burn my wall and 911 I will call, oh awful tree, oh pseudo tree, I Hope the grinch steals thee.


----------



## Marisa

Long time no selfie.


----------



## Derange At 170

TTL FXKING ANGER


----------



## Lumi




----------



## Anomaly




----------



## Anomaly




----------



## LoveAshley




----------



## electricky

"There's always treasure to be found."


----------



## Fuzzyslug

I may or may not have been at a [F]anime convention when this was taken :blushed: :tongue: :crazy:


----------



## DustyWind

God. This is awkward. Didn't do my make up right. Don't hate >.<


----------



## mydogwags

This is my personal favorite photo of myself (from a couple years ago) :kitteh:


----------



## Invidia




----------



## Fuzzyslug

mydogwags said:


> View attachment 89232
> 
> 
> This is my personal favorite photo of myself (from a couple years ago) :kitteh:


I must ask, is that a potato cannon in the background? My eyes were immediately drawn to the top right structure :tongue:

*cough* err oops yeah no discussion FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Here's a pic to make up nyeah? :kitteh:


----------



## mydogwags

Fuzzyslug said:


> I must ask, is that a potato cannon in the background? My eyes were immediately drawn to the top right structure :tongue:
> 
> *cough* err oops yeah no discussion FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> Here's a pic to make up nyeah? :kitteh:
> View attachment 89267


HAH no, I wish I was cool enough to have one of those  it's a structure at a park near me, I don't think it serves any actual purpose though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

mydogwags said:


> HAH no, I wish I was cool enough to have one of those  it's a structure at a park near me, I don't think it serves any actual purpose though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm... It doesn't serve any purpose?. I guess me and my ISTP-ness should change that.


----------



## mydogwags

FakeLefty said:


> Hmm... It doesn't serve any purpose?. I guess me and my ISTP-ness should change that.


I guess you should send some angry letters to the City of Seattle then  I guess I figure that if it doesn't serve any purpose, it should at least be attractive in some way 😂 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

mydogwags said:


> I guess you should send some angry letters to the City of Seattle then  I guess I figure that if it doesn't serve any purpose, it should at least be attractive in some way 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Well, if the city of Seattle has a problem with what I do with that tower-thing, then they should send angry letters to me. I bow down to no one. >


----------



## mydogwags

FakeLefty said:


> View attachment 89302
> 
> 
> Well, if the city of Seattle has a problem with what I do with that tower-thing, then they should send angry letters to me. I bow down to no one. >


What do you do with it? :O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FakeLefty

mydogwags said:


> What do you do with it? :O
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Turn it into a cannon, of course. And use myself as a human cannonball! 

I don't plan to paint it and make it look pretty. That's a job for the ISFP.


----------



## Lady Phoenix

Au natural


----------



## AustenT09




----------



## Xenograft

You can see my avatar in the background, nice.


----------



## FakeLefty

I like hats.


----------



## Sawyer

Let's ignore the fact that I look like I'm fourteen.


----------



## FakeLefty

Sawyer said:


> Let's ignore the fact that I look like I'm fourteen.


Actually, you look as if you're older than me (I'm 18).


----------



## Vincent.PSB

Do excuse my promiscuity, I was mocking my friend on Facebook.


----------



## Vincent.PSB

You're beautiful!


----------



## firedell

Long time no post in here! My face is still my face!


----------



## Meekers

Cat, I’m a kitty cat, and I dance dance dance, and I dance dance dance~


----------



## SocioApathetic




----------



## Vivz

Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orange Fusion




----------



## All in Twilight

I don't see why not:


----------



## Orange Fusion

This is me practice tennis.


----------



## FakeLefty

I need a haircut. And a shave.


----------



## sarakmiti




----------



## fattrezaihsan




----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## fairytales




----------



## Eerie

hi.


----------



## fihe

Without makeup (on a good day):









With makeup:


----------



## StElmosDream

huesos said:


> Without makeup (on a good day):


Much better


----------



## EternalNocturne

Hey, I've posted on the other two places.. Why not.









Sleep Micah was sleepy.

Well, that's my quarterly spam.
I'll be back next week. (Not really)


----------



## TwistedMuses

When my Ne goes wild... Stuff happens... It just... happens...


----------



## Annietopia

lipstickkk


----------



## viva

Long time, no post.


----------



## Ace Face

viva said:


> Long time, no post.



Damn, girl. Glad to see you back in business!  And glad to see you're back to being viva... not that infinity was bad, but yesh :3 Hai.


----------



## PowerShell




----------



## Marisa

Dolled up.


----------



## telepariah

Playing my baritone ukulele on a hut trip. People say I look like my father in this picture, and I suppose I do, but he is more handsome.


----------



## michigan




----------



## fihe

Here are some UGLY photos of me with no makeup, plain clothes, glasses, and acne  I'm posting them only here because I don't want to horrify my friends on Facebook and Instagram. I actually took them for my own reference just to show what I look like when I make no effort to look nice.


----------



## TwistedMuses

This is one of those most extremely genuine smiles I can have. 
Mental note: gotta learn to put on make up, since I never wear any.


----------



## StElmosDream

huesos said:


> Here are some UGLY photos of me with no makeup, plain clothes, glasses, and acne  I'm posting them only here because I don't want to horrify my friends on Facebook and Instagram. I actually took them for my own reference just to show what I look like when I make no effort to look nice.


I honestly mean this as a demisexual, you are attractive however it is your belief than 'me without make up is worse' when in reality what we wear or how we compose postures influences our mood more than make up can, more so when one feels like battle armour (well in the UK we say 'war paint' to mean worn makeup that makes us feel more capable, attractive and fearsome as a stronger willed person) is necessary in clothing, accessories, gadgets or 'natural looking make up.'


----------



## Halcyon

huesos said:


> Here are some UGLY photos of me with no makeup, plain clothes, glasses, and acne  I'm posting them only here because I don't want to horrify my friends on Facebook and Instagram. I actually took them for my own reference just to show what I look like when I make no effort to look nice.
> 
> * *


These pictures are all super nice, but where are the ugly ones you said you'd post? O____o


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Spring 2010. Back when I healthy and happy.

​


----------



## Marisa




----------



## redneck15

A new member


----------



## Wunderlust

Soaking up the ocean.... back in the summer


----------



## Subtle Murder

Due to a bleaching mishap, I am now turquoise. 

... still getting used to this, after being purple for so long. Finding it hard not to miss the purple.


----------



## FakeLefty

Subtle Murder said:


> Due to a bleaching mishap, I am now turquoise.
> 
> ... still getting used to this, after being purple for so long. Finding it hard not to miss the purple.


Blue hair is still an interesting sight to see! XD









I turned myself into a ginger once.


----------



## TwistedMuses

FakeLefty said:


> Blue hair is still an interesting sight to see! XD
> 
> View attachment 92356
> 
> 
> I turned myself into a ginger once.


Tis a redhead, Faky!


----------



## TwistedMuses

Don't laugh at me. I know I look dorky! XD

Posted with a rock from your back garden;


----------



## Eerie




----------



## PolystyreneMan




----------



## Frosty

---------------------







(edit)


----------



## Blackbear

View attachment 158290


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker




----------



## Sadako




----------



## lightwing

Wait, what? There's real people behind all these names?
*Puts on strong, silent, slightly-intimidating type face*









It's an older pic sir, but it checks out.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

MidnightPicnic said:


>


It appears as though you're using a pair of knitting thingamadoodles to eat a bowl of yarn.


----------



## MidnightPicnic

stargazing grasshopper said:


> It appears as though you're using a pair of knitting thingamadoodles to eat a bowl of yarn.


What can I say. I was hungry. ☺


----------



## Paulie

then & now


----------



## FakeLefty

Paulie said:


> View attachment 166746
> 
> 
> then & now


Flower power, bruh.


----------



## PowerShell

*texas!







*


----------



## Korpasov

Rate me/10 guise


----------



## VinnieBob

don't laugh, your all going to be old one day


----------



## VinnieBob

Annietopia said:


> View attachment 93538
> 
> yay red


hey neighbor from a ''upstater'', worked in nyc for 6 months and what a great city


----------



## Spades

So close to 3000 posts! Meow~


----------



## Forget

​ Most recent one, like a week old. Crappy lighting as my tablet's night vision sucks..


----------



## Lumi




----------



## smitty1977

Me at Fenway Park in Boston


----------



## smitty1977

Bleh not working.... @!$%! Tapatalk


----------



## smitty1977

trying again


----------



## sierra_li




----------



## sierra_li




----------



## sierra_li

Lololol,sorry,was send wrong pic


----------



## smitty1977

Lol the first one makes me thirsty!


----------



## VinnieBob

I have a friend who lives not to far from Atlanta he's in harlem georgia


----------



## AustenT09

Me and my soulmate


----------



## TwistedMuses

My goodness it seems like I have the arse of the world in this pic... :laughing:
Plus I don't dress up like that usually nor put make up on. lol


----------



## FakeLefty

TwistedMuses said:


> View attachment 182074
> 
> My goodness it seems like I have the arse of the world in this pic... :laughing:
> Plus I don't dress up like that usually nor put make up on. lol


----------



## Glory




----------



## Korpasov

twistedmuses said:


> View attachment 182074
> 
> my goodness it seems like i have the arse of the world in this pic... :laughing:
> Plus i don't dress up like that usually nor put make up on. Lol


infp/10


----------



## TwistedMuses

Korpasov said:


> infp/10


Thanks! I always knew Te-and-Ne-doms have a thing for me.


----------



## Korpasov

TwistedMuses said:


> Thanks! I always knew Te-and-Ne-doms have a thing for me.


As long as you're willing to get outside the house from time to time. :wink:


----------



## TwistedMuses

Korpasov said:


> As long as you're willing to get outside the house from time to time. :wink:


What? House? What is that? I only sleep there! Work is keeping me out of it, so will University soon! roud:


----------



## cherry branches




----------



## Trenchary

cherybranchs said:


>


Handsome


----------



## LibertyPrime

Paulie said:


> View attachment 166746
> View attachment 166754
> 
> 
> then & now


\nn/


----------



## zallla

Haven't been here for AGES but I had a good reason, this is what I've been up to lately <3

View attachment 185138


----------



## smitty1977

Aww adorable!


----------



## joyrjw

How do you post pictures on here? I don't see anything for attachments or otherwise.


----------



## smitty1977

I use photobucket


----------



## Grain of Sugar

Go advanced and manage attachments? I used to have this tool list but not anymore. *shrug*


----------



## AustenT09




----------



## ThomThom1

EddyHeady said:


> Because a selfie should be done properly.


Is that Christian Grey?


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

EddyHeady said:


> Because a selfie should be done properly.


How did you even take that selfie?? Am I just blind?


----------



## AI.Akane

@Cheeeese damn! You're beautiful!


----------



## lotusluck

I am new to the forum but i been lurking for a while is nice putting faces to certain members who's post I seen before ^^









Sorta pouting because I don't like smiling.


----------



## MNiS

Use the image uploader everyone!


----------



## Ember




----------



## IndigoCopper




----------



## DirtySocks

Pic a year ago (as i have nothing recent)









And this one like 4 years before i grew tits :crazy:


----------



## aloneinmusic

View attachment 208234


I like to think I got that INFJ stare but I'm not so sure...


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

Crappy webcam pic ftw! (Seriously, it's the only way I can take pictures...)


----------



## ThoughtfulThinker

My portrait. :kitteh: :shocked:


----------



## Pixie Warrior




----------



## Annie Anthonio




----------



## incision

* *


----------



## The Exception




----------



## TheQuirkyArtiste




----------



## NotAlone

Very nice pics! I love how you travel around and do mission trips and stuff.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper

kyu said:


> I have an awkward smile so..


Okay no problemo, I had no intention of causing you discomfort.
You're kinda frowning in previous image but it's still cute, I merely assumed it wouldn't hurt to encourage you to post a smiling image.

I get it, supposedly I'm quite decent looking but I don't like my image at all & I only post pictures of myself at a distance. Even then I'll take a picture of my image & then take a picture of that picture to create grainy distortion of my image.


----------



## Macrosapien

kyu said:


> I have an awkward smile so..



every smile is awkward, when you have a camera/phone pointed at it, for the sake of a selfie. Has to be the most awkward thing to do. Let me take pictures of myself smiling and stuff, this is perfectly normal.


----------



## sonicdrink




----------



## QuiteCharmed

This is already on my home page but I figured I would go ahead and post it here ^^


----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## OffTheBooks

I'm always behind the camera (thank goodness), so I rarely ever do shots of myself.
Saw this thread, and realized I actually have a selfie I took from my last trip to tell my mother I had safely landed and my plane had not broken apart, 35,000 feet above the Pacific Ocean.









I apologize for any temporary blindness or trauma you may have just suffered.


----------



## g_w

HorrorHound said:


> yes i'm a guy I swear


See also, Christopher Robin from the Winnie the Pooh books...
http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/resources/images/2603453.jpg?htype=100002&display=1&type=mc2


----------



## Orgho

Since we are all one soul and cautiousness. I just wants to present to you the new lady in my life 

Lilli.


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## EndsOfTheEarth

Tzara said:


> Hai


That's a freakishly good pic. Artistically interesting. Shit! Just broke the rule of this thread. Infraction incoming....


----------



## Tzara

InSolitude said:


> That's a freakishly good pic. Artistically interesting. Shit! Just broke the rule of this thread. Infraction incoming....


Thanks :tongue:


----------



## Sporadic Aura

my friends sister showed me how to spin fire. its pretty fun.


----------



## Capellia

View attachment 343369


----------



## OffTheBooks

Selfie Break
Ely, Minnesota - United States
6/14/2015


----------



## bleghc

View attachment 346594


----------



## December Flower




----------



## oheyErin




----------



## Angelic.sweet




----------



## .17485

These were taken last week sunday when I went to Hyper Japan Convention in The 02 London. Chilling out with Pikachu and my main man super mario lol


----------



## TwistedMuses

Yesterday. Bricklane Market in Central London. We bought the flower wreaths in the market. 
My smile here is not natural because I had to smile because the person on the right (my flatmate) gave me shit for not smiling 'genuinely' in the pictures. .
INFP <->ESFP


----------



## Sierra Noyd

Color or nah?


----------



## Vaka

ok, hi. Just turned 22


----------



## namyoonah

hello!


----------



## Somniorum

I decidedly have a face on my face. I probably exist.


----------



## Halcyon

Eh, what the hell.......


----------



## B. Toast

Halcyon said:


> Eh, what the hell.......


Your type is N-E-F-F, right? 



I think this is the only picture I have of myself from this year, and it just happens to be two days old. Hey!


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku

B. Toast said:


> Your type is N-E-F-F, right?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the only picture I have of myself from this year, and it just happens to be two days old. Hey!


You look like you'd be awesome to hang out with 

Also I dunno if I've said it before but I love your Brave little toaster avatar


----------



## TimeWillTell

Me watching this thread


----------



## Slagasauras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halcyon

WikiRevolution said:


> Me watching this thread
> 
> View attachment 372609


I really want to know who took this. :laughing:

----------


* *















:ninja:


----------



## MaggieMay

2011
Writing & coffee.








2015

Odd, it is, how we change.


----------



## yellowtoccata




----------



## WardRhiannon

Took some selfies tonight.


----------



## Jagbas

Resting bitch face








Normal face








Stupid/funny face(s)


----------



## alyssa_

My previous job:


















And normal me haha


----------



## peter pettishrooms

Apparently this makes me look like an Absol. I could send this guy my nudes and he'd still be comparing me to Pokémon.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Representing the ESTPs


----------



## MirTeiwazAt

*hides*


----------



## Anarchofly

Shining sun is shining


----------



## Outrageousoreo




----------



## Wellsy

O_o said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little buddy never fails to genuinely understand me on a spiritual level.
> Not sure who actually took this picture.
> In case it isn't obvious, I'm the little boy on the left.


But who is that in the middle?


----------



## O_o

Wellsy said:


> But who is that in the middle?


Don't be shy Wellsy, you came out great there


* *




other dude was right, my toes look like they can take over the world. First it's fingers in that other thread now toes :dry: I swear, it's just the pants. I have like... size 7'5 - 8 feet by American standards. nothing too wild compared to some people


----------



## Korvyna

Christmas Eve! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7rr7s

Happy New Year's from two of the forum's finest. .


----------



## g_w

O_o said:


> Really? I was nervous that people might think I was the little swan in the middle, glad to have specified it either way.


 I was more worried about the poor swans' *legs* until I realized they were that rare species, _Cygnus substructio_...

and my second thought was of the Proust novel, _Swan's Way_ :frustrating:


----------



## Kurt Wagner

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Happy New Year's from two of the forum's finest. .
> 
> View attachment 455809


Everyone's meeting up and I here, in the shadows.


* *


----------



## Kurt Wagner

g_w said:


> and my second thought was of the Proust novel, _Swan's Way_ :frustrating:


I tried to read that in French.

I don't speak French.


----------



## g_w

Luke Skywalker said:


> I tried to read that in French.
> 
> I don't speak French.


Proust is the only author I've ever met who can take a run on sentence and turn it all by itself into a run-on paragraph which takes up more than a single page. I can't imagine that trying to read him in a non-native language would help.

Full disclosure: 
_
Dans la matinée , quand je suis habituellement éveillé ,_
_Je aime prendre une promenade à travers les jardinset au bord du lac , où je vois habituellement unecanard et un canard, et je me demande que je marche parce qu'ils diraient si elles pouvaient parler,même si je sais que ya une pensée absurde.(Conjunction Junction, what's your function?)_


----------



## Kurt Wagner

g_w said:


> Proust is the only author I've ever met who can take a run on sentence and turn it all by itself into a run-on paragraph which takes up more than a single page. I can't imagine that trying to read him in a non-native language would help.
> 
> Full disclosure:
> _
> Dans la matinée , quand je suis habituellement éveillé ,_
> _Je aime prendre une promenade à travers les jardinset au bord du lac , où je vois habituellement unecanard et un canard, et je me demande que je marche parce qu'ils diraient si elles pouvaient parler,même si je sais que ya une pensée absurde.(Conjunction Junction, what's your function?)_


I do love a challenge.

I was actually learning French then, so I wanted to read a book in French while doing it, even it sounded completely alien to me at first. It usually makes me more comfortable with the language, how it flows and all.


----------



## PowerShell

Me sitting in the ER after falling on the ice walking from the bars. Broke my fibula.


----------



## uzferry

Just a kid passing by


* *


----------



## O_o

uzferry said:


> Just a kid passing by
> 
> 
> * *


aww, well aren't you just the prettiest, smiliest, well-dressed thing  keep it up, buddy


----------



## Macrosapien

wrong thread!


----------



## PowerShell

Leg fixed.


----------



## .17485

A Few Xmas work party photos.


----------



## Booksnob

[








I have no idea how to make this larger or get it the right way around.


----------



## cassycook23

Its mee <3


----------



## SheWolf




----------



## ShadowsRunner

Oh wait no, I am on the wrong page.


----------



## wolvent42

"portaits", u couldnt have named a thread better
keep on big pimpin


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Macrosapien

throw back to 2010, me and my mom... wait.. is this 2010... it maybe 2011.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Booksnob said:


> [
> 
> I have no idea how to make this larger or get it the right way around.


You mean like this?


----------



## wolvent42

*im the mayor of this town son*


----------



## lazydaisy




----------



## jimtaylor

*Correction... feeling*


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Spot an intuitive


----------



## SoulScream




----------



## Blue Soul

MinneBlomMyosotis said:


> Spot an intuitive
> 
> View attachment 493786


Which one? Do you mean the NF with the pamphlet and dreamy eyes; or the INTP busy writing whatever Ti-nonsense; or the NTJ silently overlooking everything from the back?


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Blue Soul said:


> Which one? Do you mean the NF with the pamphlet and dreamy eyes; or the INTP busy writing whatever Ti-nonsense; or the NTJ silently overlooking everything from the back?


Wow  You're about everyone.


----------



## Blue Soul

MinneBlomMyosotis said:


> Wow  You're about everyone.


Nah, I'm only me.


----------



## MinneBlomMyosotis

Blue Soul said:


> Nah, I'm only me.


Oops, I wanted to write: You're RIGHT about everyone .. 

SORRY :O


----------



## Blue Soul

MinneBlomMyosotis said:


> Oops, I wanted to write: You're RIGHT about everyone ..
> 
> SORRY :O


I know, I'm just being humorous. ^^


----------



## Vaka

I had just woken up :3
I know I look terrible, but somehow I feel a no makeup, just woke up, had a breakdown the night before selfie expresses me well


----------



## Yamato

ABright said:


> What an INTJ female (on right) looks like:


cute


----------



## Yamato

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Peace ♥


cute


----------



## Yamato

me


----------



## Yamato

me again


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Vaka

lycanized said:


> I had just woken up :3
> I know I look terrible, but somehow I feel a no makeup, just woke up, had a breakdown the night before selfie expresses me well


----------



## Dissonance

@Katsuo Ronin you look s̶u̶p̶e̶r über German in the second picture.


----------



## Anonymous Disaster




----------



## Flow Ozzy

subzhero said:


>


 @cutiepatootie this


----------



## Felipe

Anonymous Disaster said:


>


why is everyone so damn pretty is this forum? :hearteyes:


----------



## Vaka




----------



## Flow Ozzy

lycanized said:


>


Your face ... it kinda 'screams' INTP :crazy:


----------



## Vaka

subzhero said:


> Your face ... it kinda 'screams' INTP :crazy:


I just have trouble smiling if nothing is bringing me delight in that exact moment. Stop hurling insults


----------



## Flow Ozzy

lycanized said:


> I just have trouble smiling if nothing is bringing me delight in that exact moment. Stop hurling insults


Same here ... :|


----------



## Vaka

subzhero said:


> Same here ... :|


It's funny tho, I actually do smile a lot ..ya know, outside of pictures. Lots of things bring me simple joy, but staring at my face in a phone doesn't lol


----------



## Flow Ozzy

lycanized said:


> It's funny tho, I actually do smile a lot ..ya know, outside of pictures. Lots of things bring me simple joy, but staring at my face in a phone doesn't lol


It happens, I can't even smile even if someone else is taking the picture. I try though which most of the time makes the picture more creepy than 'natural'.

Sometime ago, a friend shared this with me [ I was following the 'Mentalist' back then ], the character played by Tim Kang looked like an INTP to me now


----------



## Vaka

subzhero said:


> It happens, I can't even smile even if someone else is taking the picture. I try though which most of the time makes the picture more creepy than 'natural'.
> 
> Sometime ago, a friend shared this with me [ I was following the 'Mentalist' back then ], the character played by Tim Kang looked like an INTP to me now


Shit, I can't either
but also, I like to remain elusive and enigmatic, I don't let people take my picture very often
I actually just have low self esteem


----------



## Flow Ozzy

lycanized said:


> Shit, I can't either
> but also, I like to remain elusive and enigmatic, I don't let people take my picture very often
> I actually just have low self esteem


Common INTP traits I guess, as I like to keep and aura of 'mystery' around me and well 'low-self esteem' issues.


----------



## WamphyriThrall

lycanized said:


> I had just woken up :3
> I know I look terrible, but somehow I feel a no makeup, just woke up, had a breakdown the night before selfie expresses me well


Hey, I remember you. You're that part Asian user who had the cheerleader avatar!


----------



## Vaka

WamphyriThrall said:


> Hey, I remember you. You're that part Asian user who had the cheerleader avatar!


I could lie and say yes I am, but I'm not. Idk who you're talking about and I'm not part Asian, but she must be very fetching lol


----------



## pertracto

I don't remembre if it was here that I posted a picture where I realized that my walls were desperately white, well I have moved since then but my walls are still as white. (wonder when will I be staying long enough in a place to personalize it actually)


----------



## alyssa_




----------



## Messenger Six

Some ISTP photos. Nice!

Here is a goofy picture of the family on a skiing adventure.


----------



## wolvent42

busted.... im like a little boy sometimes XD


----------



## Elsewhere1




----------



## Meter90

One of my best pictures


----------



## LadyX

Apple Pine said:


> I'd go for INFP


Close enough ^^ I'm INTP (though I do have some INFP characteristics).


----------



## LadyX

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> This is a really cute dress on an even cuter girl.


Thank you ^^


----------



## Apple Pine

LadyX said:


> Close enough ^^ I'm INTP (though I do have some INFP characteristics).


Serious minded INFPs often mistype themselves as INTP. You really look like INFP. Definitely explore both. lol

But you will get to that. Maybe you are INTP, maybe not.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Apple Pine said:


> Serious minded INFPs often mistype themselves as INTP. You really look like INFP. Definitely explore both. lol
> 
> But you will get to that. Maybe you are INTP, maybe not.


I second that.


----------



## LadyX

Apple Pine said:


> Serious minded INFPs often mistype themselves as INTP. You really look like INFP. Definitely explore both. lol
> 
> But you will get to that. Maybe you are INTP, maybe not.


I'm new to MBTI, so the question is, how can I explore them?


----------



## Apple Pine

LadyX said:


> I'm new to MBTI, so the question is, how can I explore them?


Just read about them, check out the threads, post what you think about your type, and you will slowly learn this theory. It's pretty much all about grasping the patterns. It takes time.


----------



## Slagasauras

l'enfant terrible said:


> View attachment 536834


bae. Bae bae bae.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

LadyX said:


> I'm new to MBTI, so the question is, how can I explore them?


Best way is to read about the cognitive functions and play around the "type me" part of the forum and try to type people and then see what the majority thinks (usually, if there are 100 replies and 90 of them say intp for example, then it's very likely to be intp, in time you'll get good enough to judge by yourself and see that the majority is not right all the time), go around each suspected type's forums (for you being intp and infp, you could check others out too). Also talk with people who really know this stuff! I would highly recommend sending an email or tumblr message to funkymbtifiction (just google her) - she's amazing at typing people. Not only does she run this great mbti blog but she has also accurately typed some people I know, myself included.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Slagasauras said:


> bae. Bae bae bae.


Thank you sweet L


----------



## Apple Pine

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Best way is to read about the cognitive functions and play around the "type me" part of the forum and try to type people and then see what the majority thinks (usually, if there are 100 replies and 90 of them say intp for example, then it's very likely to be intp, in time you'll get good enough to judge by yourself and see that the majority is not right all the time), go around each suspected type's forums (for you being intp and infp, you could check others out too). *Also talk with people who really know this stuff!* I would highly recommend sending an email or tumblr message to funkymbtifiction (just google her) - she's amazing at typing people. Not only does she run this great mbti blog but she has also accurately typed some people I know, myself included.


That's the most important part I think. Surrounding yourself with people who are better at this than you are. I don't think reading posts in the cognitive functions sub-forum helped me much, it only made me confused. Just talking with few people about it, how it manifests in the real life, not so digging to deep inside the dirt. I think I have mostly discussed about functions with 2-3 people only(perc). Also, in two skype groups, but drama, stupid people and toxicity is not avoidable there. I have been thinking about trying to find a new one, but I have little expectations. 

It seems to me that giving more attention for a practical side, is a better and faster way. Getting too much into theoretical side, we become a bit delusional, and focus on little, unimportant details too much. Like this INFJ guy. I opened a thread, I straightforwardly said that a person is ISFP, and he took 2 sentences, picked them apart, to explain why she's Fe user. It was cringeworthy. A little slice of evidence why theoretical focus is not the way. 
@LadyX

And you will slowly realize how easy it is to manipulate with this system. You can basically find arguments for why anyone is a particular type. It's hard to actually find very strong arguments tho, it's mostly "it seems' - 70% or so. 

I know this theory well, but I seriously struggled in a debate on me being ENTJ. The opposing party supported INFJ. Neither won. You can basically deny any argument, so if two knowledgeable debate, it's like:


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Apple Pine said:


> That's the most important part I think. Surrounding yourself with people who are better at this than you are. I don't think reading posts in the cognitive functions sub-forum helped me much, it only made me confused. Just talking with few people about it, how it manifests in the real life, not so digging to deep inside the dirt. I think I have mostly discussed about functions with 2-3 people only(perc). Also, in two skype groups, but drama, stupid people and toxicity is not avoidable there. I have been thinking about trying to find a new one, but I have little expectations.
> 
> It seems to me that giving more attention for a practical side, is a better and faster way. Getting too much into theoretical side, we become a bit delusional, and focus on little, unimportant details too much. Like this INFJ guy. I opened a thread, I straightforwardly said that a person is ISFP, and he took 2 sentences, picked them apart, to explain why she's Fe user. It was cringeworthy. A little slice of evidence why theoretical focus is not the way.
> 
> @LadyX
> 
> And you will slowly realize how easy it is to manipulate with this system. You can basically find arguments for why anyone is a particular type. It's hard to actually find very strong arguments tho, it's mostly "it seems' - 70% or so.
> 
> I know this theory well, but I seriously struggled in a debate on me being ENTJ. The opposing party supported INFJ. Neither won. You can basically deny any argument, so if two knowledgeable debate, it's like:


Ultimately only you can know your own type and if she has Ti in her stack especially if it's high Ti she will prefer the theoretical method better. I think that for ultimate truth both the theoretical and the practical should be studied. "theory without practice is empty and practice without theory is blind."

Btw I think we're derailing this thread so my ultimate advice for @LadyX is to open a type me thread in the appropriate section.


----------



## Apple Pine

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> Ultimately only you can know your own type and if she has Ti in her stack especially if it's high Ti she will prefer the theoretical method better. I think that for ultimate truth both the theoretical and the practical should be studied. "theory without practice is empty and practice without theory is blind."
> 
> Btw I think we're derailing this thread so my ultimate advice for @LadyX is to open a type me thread in the appropriate section.


Indeed, but it's important to understand that focusing on either too much is a wrong way to go. There must be a balance. I mostly see guys digging into theoretical side too much. 

Indeed she should.


----------



## Miss Bingley

yikes this was like two weeks ago...my hair is shorter and blonder now.


----------



## LadyX

@Apple Pine, @L'Enfant Terrible 
Thank you so much both for your answers ^^
I'm sure that with time I'll learn more things about MBTI and more about myself.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Miss Bingley said:


> View attachment 537586
> 
> 
> yikes this was like two weeks ago...my hair is shorter and blonder now.


Gorgeous. You remind me of someone but I can't quite put my finger on it who that is. Hmm. Will have to think about that.

Also, that door is pretty fine too.


----------



## MolaMola

Oh man. I'm probably going to regret this but here we go.

Uploading this one because it is from about two years ago (god time flies) and I'm wearing approximately one metric ton of makeup. And I'm wearing crazy goth clubbing clothes. And I'm about 10 lbs heavier (sigh) now and have much longer hair. So it's plausible that someone who knew me IRL could see this photo and not know it was me.


----------



## MolaMola

okay as of posting, now just 7 lbs heavier! and the good thing is that weirdly, all the extra weight went to my boobs. o.0 something it didn't used to do before. 

so although i'm working out like a beast again (finally the celexa is working and I can get back to exercising a lot, which is someting I just love! Especially long runs outside!!), I am going to miss my bigger boobs! goodbye boobies! T_T


----------



## Flow Ozzy

NewMango said:


> okay as of posting, now just 7 lbs heavier! and the good thing is that weirdly, all the extra weight went to my boobs. o.0 something it didn't used to do before.
> 
> so although i'm working out like a beast again (finally the celexa is working and I can get back to exercising a lot, which is someting I just love! Especially long runs outside!!), I am going to miss my bigger boobs! goodbye boobies! T_T


We would have loved a 'before' and 'after' picture here ... :tongue:


----------



## MolaMola

LMAO!!!!! XD *wheeze*


----------



## Cotillion

NewMango said:


> okay as of posting, now just 7 lbs heavier! and the good thing is that weirdly, all the extra weight went to my boobs. o.0 something it didn't used to do before.
> 
> so although i'm working out like a beast again (finally the celexa is working and I can get back to exercising a lot, which is someting I just love! Especially long runs outside!!), I am going to miss my bigger boobs! goodbye boobies! T_T


----------



## MolaMola

^ 


DYING :laughing:


----------



## Dissonance

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> View attachment 536834


I like your clothing style


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Dissonance said:


> I like your clothing style


Thank you! 

I like your siggy.


----------



## Mange




----------



## Vaka

I got a nose piercing. I know. I got a nose piercing like every other young woman, but I'm feeling it so


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Cotillion said:


>










:crying:


----------



## Cotillion

subzhero said:


> :crying:


----------



## Brunissen




----------



## Ride

That's me anda:


----------



## Katealaina




----------



## Jaune

Photo deleted on request


----------



## MolaMola

Ok, here's my generic mug sans 200 lbs of goth makeup, and with just normal makeup.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

@New Mango Wow, you're "hot" :drooling: ... the previous picture of you had really pathetic resolution I guess, btw I thought you were gonna post a 'before/after' pic :biggrin:


----------



## leictreon

I look so un-INFPish it's amazing.


----------



## Angelic.sweet

Ello dere!


----------



## ethylene

NewMango said:


> Ok, here's my generic mug sans 200 lbs of goth makeup, and with just normal makeup.
> 
> View attachment 563498


I like your earrings. ^_^


----------



## marblecloud95

leictreon said:


> I look so un-INFPish it's amazing.
> 
> View attachment 563850


yea you look like a normal person nobody would ever suspect you spend your time here


----------



## goldthysanura

don't mind me...


----------



## megmento

View attachment 567858
Hi?


----------



## pwowq

hi
View attachment 568498

Tucked in boat recently.


----------



## 7rr7s

Longer hair. Debating on whether or not to cut it or keep letting it grow out.


----------



## Mange

i made this just for you, PerC


----------



## TornadicX

Great photos, everyone!


----------



## Cotillion

PrimitiveIII said:


> i made this just for you, PerC


----------



## Animal

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Longer hair. Debating on whether or not to cut it or keep letting it grow out.
> 
> View attachment 601050


 Ooooh sexy! I say grow it out. You own that wild look. Rawr.


----------



## The red spirit

View attachment 601114

I suck at taking selfies, so I uploaded my neutral face.


----------



## Mange

View attachment 601218


this is my "I'm a fucking creep." stare.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

PrimitiveIII said:


> View attachment 601218
> 
> 
> this is my "I'm a fucking creep." stare.


Nice .... Eyes


----------



## Mange

subzhero said:


> Nice .... Eyes


thanks....so much


----------



## Roman Empire

PrimitiveIII said:


> thanks....so much


Lol that response made me giggle like a little girl.


----------



## Roman Empire

The red spirit said:


> View attachment 601114
> 
> I suck at taking selfies, so I uploaded my neutral face.


I like your face, but that hair really has some wildlife going on


----------



## Roman Empire

BlueChristmas06 said:


> Longer hair. Debating on whether or not to cut it or keep letting it grow out.
> 
> View attachment 601050


Shiz man at first I thought it was a mugshot from some Mexican gangster going to jail (just kidding)

I am always a fan of long hair. It always make you look like a more complete package. More character and personality in long hair. The only reason I have short hair is literally because I don't have the energy or motivation grow and maintain my hair at the moment. So when it is gone, it is that much easier. But if I cared about how I looked, and wanted to do something out of myself, I would go for the long hair look.


----------



## The red spirit

apa said:


> I like your face, but that hair really has some wildlife going on


They weren't clean then and they haven't been cut for more than 6 months. Yet no one notices my asymetrical eyelids. One is lower, one is higher.


----------



## Angelo

All the other ISFPs posted selfies, so i guess its my turn


----------



## 7rr7s

apa said:


> Shiz man at first I thought it was a mugshot from some Mexican gangster going to jail (just kidding)
> 
> I am always a fan of long hair. It always make you look like a more complete package. More character and personality in long hair. The only reason I have short hair is literally because I don't have the energy or motivation grow and maintain my hair at the moment. So when it is gone, it is that much easier. But if I cared about how I looked, and wanted to do something out of myself, I would go for the long hair look.


Loll even with short hair, my friend says like I look like a cartel member.


----------



## Mange

The red spirit said:


> They weren't clean then and they haven't been cut for more than 6 months. Yet no one notices my asymetrical eyelids. One is lower, one is higher.


i think most people have some asymmetrical facial features.


----------



## The red spirit

PrimitiveIII said:


> i think most people have some asymmetrical facial features.


Probably, but my feature always makes me remember this character


----------



## wolfwoman

It is I, Leclerc ;P


----------



## Saturniid

Pre-SCA camping trip this past weekend, so it's most recent!


----------



## Amy

The red spirit said:


> View attachment 601114
> 
> I suck at taking selfies, so I uploaded my neutral face.


:shocked: Are you Aurora's brother?!


----------



## The red spirit

Wind said:


> :shocked: Are you Aurora's brother?!


Sorry, I don't know what are you talking about. Can you enlight me?


----------



## Amy

The red spirit said:


> Sorry, I don't know what are you talking about. Can you enlight me?


https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_Aksnes

https://www.instagram.com/auroramusic/


----------



## leictreon

Me and @Rainbowphin


----------



## Parade of Sparrows




----------



## Silent Theory

BatFlapClap said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :blushed:
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 576642


So gorgeous!


----------



## Silent Theory

Jaune Valjaune said:


> View attachment 550082


You're so cute!


----------



## pertracto




----------



## RedGanon

New photo


----------



## ShadowsRunner

I think the dark circles under my eyes make me look aged; I think it is from my massive coffee addiction.


----------



## Angelo




----------



## bridmaga

I'm goofy sometimes.


----------



## Saturniid

Natural hair and straight. 

Its magic. 

Ah well, here I be!


----------



## Purrfessor

Memory Of Talon said:


>


Wow that is the perfect picture. I should buy a kitten to enhance my selfies.


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Stelliferous said:


> Wow that is the perfect picture. I should buy a kitten to enhance my selfies.


XD thanks! I agree its an excellent strategy. Almost as good a strategy as having 6 pack abs and taking your shirt off and doing a bathroom selfie. 









@bridmaga

@Dagan Eldr

Both of you and everyone else has such beautiful photos!


Lets go through some oldies but goodies


----------



## Saturniid

Memory Of Talon said:


> @bridmaga
> 
> @Dagan Eldr
> 
> Both of you and everyone else has such beautiful photos!



Aww, thanks! I appreciate it.  Haha, I love your photos too. ^^ The second from bottom... Did you trip through a rainbow?


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Dagan Eldr said:


> Aww, thanks! I appreciate it.  Haha, I love your photos too. ^^ The second from bottom... Did you trip through a rainbow?


Don't you know anything about ESFPs? I am the rainbow =P


----------



## Saturniid

Memory Of Talon said:


> Don't you know anything about ESFPs? I am the rainbow =P


Heheh, fair enough! And no, sadly, not really. All I really know is that I'm an INFP that likes to switch out for a once in a blue moon 'T'.  Still got a lot to learn about the rest of the types!


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Memory Of Talon said:


> XD thanks! I agree its an excellent strategy. Almost as good a strategy as having 6 pack abs and taking your shirt off and doing a bathroom selfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @bridmaga
> 
> @Dagan Eldr
> 
> Both of you and everyone else has such beautiful photos!
> 
> 
> Lets go through some oldies but goodies


Your childhood photo man, ....  ... you kinda look like the kid from "UP" but less cheery :]


----------



## Parade of Sparrows

Nazgul Punani said:


> Your childhood photo man, ....  ... you kinda look like the kid from "UP" but less cheery :]


Thanks. It was a story based on me and honestly they got the story wrong.*shrug what can you do- media is sensationalized these days and there isn't any real journalism anymore. 

Here's a more cheery and professional photo for you and the adult equivalent. 









I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Jagbas

Memory Of Talon said:


>


:O a TARDIS! :hearteyes:


----------



## bridmaga

Memory Of Talon said:


> Here's a more cheery and professional photo for you and the adult equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the one on the right.


Thank you for your kind words :happy: Your really have stayed fly since you were a little! I'm loving the mix of new and old photos.


----------



## Acrylic

pertracto said:


> View attachment 604042


Pat Benatar
















This shattered dream you cannot justify
We're gonna scream until we're satisfied
What are we waiting for?​We've got the _right_ to be angry
What are we waiting for?​We can't afford to be innocent
Stand up and face the enemy
_It's a do or die situation_​:yeah: *We will be invincible* :yeah:​


----------



## pertracto

> :yeah: We will be invincible :yeah:


Hell yeah :toast:


----------



## TheProYodler

Me 2 years ago:















Me today (I have been transformed):


----------



## Flow Ozzy

TheProYodler said:


> Me 2 years ago:
> View attachment 609842
> 
> View attachment 609866
> 
> 
> Me today (I have been transformed):
> View attachment 609858
> 
> View attachment 609850


What a transformation, you totally look like a Decepticon :crazy:


----------



## Kajada

Me showing off one of my Christmas presents (Last Guardian t-shirt :love_heart Yes, I am obsessed. X3 And now y'all can put a face to the name. Hello PerC


----------



## Saturniid

Just woke up and I'm back to work on fancying up my PC (refer to background).


----------



## Wellsy




----------



## Skelephantitis

Gaze upon the person that @Huna has dubbed their "flaxen princess."


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

TheProYodler said:


> Me 2 years ago:
> View attachment 609842
> 
> View attachment 609866
> 
> 
> Me today (I have been transformed):
> View attachment 609858
> 
> View attachment 609850


Redheads are hot.


----------



## JayShambles

bridmaga said:


> View attachment 608090
> 
> 
> I'm goofy sometimes.


Enticingly cute!


----------



## Epic Love

Here are a few pictures of me. I suck at taking pictures...yeah the low Se.


----------



## Asura

One of just me and one of my ENFJ girlfriend and I haha


----------



## Saturniid

Very recently woke up. 


Blegh.


----------



## Sylarz

After another good gym session. Endorphins <3


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Epic Love said:


> Here are a few pictures of me. I suck at taking pictures...yeah the low Se.
> 
> View attachment 627706


I see a pedestal fan, [ and I thought they were now only used in South Asia only ] :|


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Dagan Eldr said:


> Very recently woke up.
> 
> 
> Blegh.


Is that your 'why the hell I am up at this time' face ? :|

PS Somebody should start a thread about 'What does your picture says about you' ... something like that


----------



## Epic Love

subzhero said:


> I see a pedestal fan, [ and I thought they were now only used in South Asia only ] :|


No they are pretty common in Austria.


----------



## TheHuman

Webcam pic....


----------



## Firun

Taken at the top of Mount Pilatus - probably my favorite mountain.


----------



## Saturniid

@subzhero

Ask, and you shall receive!


My hair turned out way more blue/green than expected, but I'm pretty okay with that, actually.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Dagan Eldr said:


> @subzhero
> 
> Ask, and you shall receive!
> 
> 
> My hair turned out way more blue/green than expected, but I'm pretty okay with that, actually.


Wow, thanks :] but I really cannot see much blue/green ... maybe I am color blind :S


----------



## Saturniid

subzhero said:


> Wow, thanks :] but I really cannot see much blue/green ... maybe I am color blind :S


 Haha, well, my camera doesn't show it all too well, either, so that doesn't help.  It's greyish at the top, and it fades into vivid blue/green at the base! Kinda weird, but I can dig it!


----------



## blood roots

ya.


----------



## Slagasauras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Slagasauras said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So uh....what are you doing in that picture?


----------



## OP

Full disclosure: I took about 20 selfies before uploading these two. Lol


----------



## Slagasauras

ShadowsRunner said:


> So uh....what are you doing in that picture?


Not(space,mykeyboardhasnospace)takingashit.


----------



## PowerShell

Not a picture, but I am starting a YouTube channel called, "Glorified Help Desk," that basically goes over Sys Admin stuff:


----------



## tinyheart

Bismuth said:


> View attachment 639418
> View attachment 639410
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: I took about 20 selfies before uploading these two. Lol


Aaaah so cute!!! :blushed::kitteh:


----------



## tinyheart

Earlier today:


* *





* *




View attachment 643425

View attachment 643433


----------



## OP

mytinyheart said:


> Aaaah so cute!!! :blushed::kitteh:


You're cuter :kitteh:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Bismuth said:


> View attachment 639418
> View attachment 639410
> 
> 
> Full disclosure: I took about 20 selfies before uploading these two. Lol


Ahan, so you have finally found your head ... :laughing:


----------



## OP

subzhero said:


> Ahan, so you have finally found your head ... :laughing:


Yeah. I looked for it in my closet for about half an hour and put it on just for the picture.


----------



## Yamato

m-mwe ISTP ^^


----------



## bleghc

(let'ssss just pretend the runny eye make-up was intentional)


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Denver Wallace

that would be me, taken 5 mins ago


----------



## Stasii

Oh well, why not try


----------



## JayShambles

ShadowsRunner said:


> So uh....what are you doing in that picture?


Haven't you ever taken a post shit selfie?


----------



## Count Raven

Yep, guess who


----------



## Acrylic

.


----------



## MolaMola

Screencapped photo of myself that I uploaded elsewhere.

It is intentionally creepy/Noir, taken at around 1am in my car via cellphone camera.


----------



## Sylarz

Celtic Maiden said:


> Perhaps ironically for a photographer I don't have that many good photos of myself. So here are a couple that aren't horrible.


You mentioned you posted here in the hot or not post so I went looking

my face when


----------



## Introvertia

Fun fact: I took selfies until iphone's camera sucked soul out of me. 
It is now part of the new iOS. Behold, the empty vessel.


----------



## G0lde




----------



## Mange

i feel like i make a good first impression


----------



## PowerShell

Both @*Sir Monocle *and I. I was in Brownsville and we decided to get dinner. I guess I'm up to meeting 2 PC members in person with @*niss* being the second. I'm on the right, he's on the left.


----------



## VinnieBob

don't get old
i am your future:shocked:


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 706794


Greeting and Salutations.


----------



## megmento

It's been two years PerC! You know where my loyalty lies.









Sent from my SM-E700H using Tapatalk


----------



## TheProYodler

I may as well chuck a new image out


----------



## Asmodaeus

pomPOM said:


> Nahh, we need more, Icy


That’s me… oh and I’m not talking about the gargoyle-like thing made of stone LOL. :kitteh: :laughing:


----------



## dulcinea

Vinniebob said:


> View attachment 701602
> 
> 
> don't get old
> i am your future:shocked:


That is not at all how I expected you to look hahaha. It almost ruins the illusion. You don't look bad at all though.


----------



## VinnieBob

dulcinea said:


> That is not at all how I expected you to look hahaha. It almost ruins the illusion. You don't look bad at all though.


this is how I really look
I'm a weretroll


----------



## Judson Joist

Here are some from Foxtrot Bravo (by that, I mean FaceBook).














































That last one was when I was my best friend's Best Man. Heheh. H-have you ever s-seen an INTJ blush?
:blushed:


----------



## Judson Joist

Okay, just one more, I swear (because it involves dog).


----------



## Queen of Cups

Before run selfies

View attachment 712890

View attachment 712898


----------



## B3LIAL




----------



## Saturniid

Supposed to be cleaning.

This seemed like more fun.


I'm _overwhelmed_ with enthusiasm. 

:dry:


----------



## Judson Joist

Vinniebob said:


> smiling, laughing and sleeping?
> nowhere in the INTJ manual are those to be found
> I must inform grand master Stephen Hawking of your insubordination
> charges will be pending:laughing:


Ah, man! Not again! I'm already on The Hawk's hit list for my non-atheist views on the nature of existence! He's gonna revoke my INTJ cabal membership this time for sure, I just know it!


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 720506
View attachment 720514


New Glasses


----------



## goldthysanura

Me with a friend


----------



## Count Raven

Does anyone else have obsessions with trenchcoats and hats?


----------



## nam

i did this on photofiltre with my birdy hand
my doctor's going to kill me

meow meow


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 727658

Birthday selfie from a few weeks ago.


----------



## B3LIAL

HellenaHellspawn said:


> View attachment 727658
> 
> Birthday selfie from a few weeks ago.


Cute as fuck


----------



## Judson Joist

Count Raven said:


> View attachment 724362
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have obsessions with trenchcoats and hats?


I prefer dusters.


----------



## Queen of Cups

B3LIAL said:


> Cute as fuck


Thank you.
:blushed:


----------



## perpetuallyreticent

Long time no post.


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 728290


View attachment 728298


----------



## Count Raven

Judson Joist said:


> I prefer dusters.


Challenge accepted. Soon ))


----------



## Sir Kanra

This count? I'm on the right


----------



## Miss Basura




----------



## Monsieur Melancholy




----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 731305


Us in 1998

View attachment 731313

Us this past Sunday


----------



## BenjiMac

1986









'Troubled youth'









2017


----------



## Queen of Cups

View attachment 733002


On the way to the ballet last night.


----------



## Wild

View attachment 734954


Wore that ugly Christmas sweater on Halloween. I'm abominable :blushed:


----------



## Gorgon




----------



## Notus Asphodelus

lmao..


----------



## BranchMonkey

@Notus Asphodelus

You and me both:










ADDITION: That is my body... My husband took the photo, and I had never done this kind of edit before so I tried this out, and I like it. xD


----------



## Judson Joist

Latest one.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

This was me when I was 13 years old. This took place in a theatre. Cringe level 9000, but I can't help feeling a bit sentimental for this picture.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Notus Asphodelus said:


> View attachment 774129
> 
> 
> This was me when I was 13 years old. This took place in a theatre. Cringe level 9000, but I can't help feeling a bit sentimental for this picture.


This is NOT cringe-worthy; you look sweet and pretty and you're out there doing your thing. :-D


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

BranchMonkey said:


> This is NOT cringe-worthy; you look sweet and pretty and you're out there doing your thing. :-D


Hahahaha, makes my heart flutter when you said. :laughing: However, what I did right there.. Look at that 500KG dumb bell. That defies physics.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Hahahaha, makes my heart flutter when you said. :laughing: However, what I did right there.. Look at that 500KG dumb bell. That defies physics.


That is part of what makes it so appealing. :-D

You want "cringe-worthy"? I got chosen to be the "star" of our elementary school's 6th grade Christmas play because the vice-principal heard me in the halls outside her office. I have a deep voice and it resonates. So I got the part because we didn't have a microphone and everyone in our auditorium could hear me just fine--even in the back. 

I had something like four lines--most of the time I pretended to sleep on stage, and my name was Elsa, so a classmate called me Elsie the Cow for the rest of the year. 

I guess I should be glad that most likely--as it was back in 1971, no one has an Kodak photo of me asleep in a folding chair on stage.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

BranchMonkey said:


> That is part of what makes it so appealing. :-D
> 
> You want "cringe-worthy"? I got chosen to be the "star" of our elementary school's 6th grade Christmas play because the vice-principal heard me in the halls outside her office. I have a deep voice and it resonates. So I got the part because we didn't have a microphone and everyone in our auditorium could hear me just fine--even in the back.
> 
> I had something like four lines--most of the time I pretended to sleep on stage, and my name was Elsa, so a classmate called me Elsie the Cow for the rest of the year.
> 
> I guess I should be glad that most likely--as it was back in 1971, no one has an Kodak photo of me asleep in a folding chair on stage.


What was this character Elsa about? The stage seems like a good place for sleeping. I couldn't because there were rumors spred about a ghostly entity.


----------



## BranchMonkey

Notus Asphodelus said:


> What was this character Elsa about? The stage seems like a good place for sleeping. I couldn't because there were rumors spred about a ghostly entity.


The play was called The Christmas Key, and there was a magic trunk. Some people came out tip-toeing around (I wasn't supposed to notice because I was asleep), and there was special Christmas-y things in the trunk. 

I was supposed to point someone to the trunk so he could discover the magic. I had the key. 

Sappy or what.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## BranchMonkey

Breaking my "I don't do selfie rule" because I don't want to get stuck in a rut. xD


----------



## BranchMonkey

I found this and did some editing to cover up distracting bits, plus give a nod to the occasion. My husband took this last month. The text on the photo gives the 'why.'


----------



## BranchMonkey

Three in a row, why not. Rhetorical.









My husband likes this. I played around until I got it close as I could to what I wanted to express... without having to learn how to use something on par with PhotoShop which ain't ever gonna happen.


----------



## Korvyna

Without Glasses....







With Glasses....


----------



## ai.tran.75

Most recent ( taken yesterday )









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Saturniid




----------



## SilentScream

Hi. This is really me. I swear. I stole daddy's tablet and took a selfie for all of you


----------



## danthemanklein




----------



## incision

So members don't think I'm shitting them, this is me, as closeup as it gets evidencing all skin flaws and pores.


----------



## SevSevens

Duo said:


> So members don't think I'm shitting them, this is me, as closeup as it gets evidencing all skin flaws and pores.


are you single?


----------



## incision

SevSevens said:


> are you single?


Nope. Married.


----------



## 7rr7s

QuiteCharmed said:


> View attachment 339818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is already on my home page but I figured I would go ahead and post it here ^^


I like your long hair. All the better to grab on to.


----------



## danthemanklein

Taken almost a year ago.


----------



## JpKoff

I'm happy to be here though you couldn't tell from the picture


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## pertracto




----------



## Euphoric Nocturne

The first and only selfie I have taken of myself.


----------



## Wohpe

Ahh here's a few. Christmas sweater reads, "Merry Christmas Ya Filthy Animal." Last one from when I was invited to speak to some kids.


----------



## bleghc

back n blonde n still has a crippling need for external validation


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## The Veteran

View attachment 811991


----------



## Judson Joist

Here's one from December of last year.










Here's one from about a week ago-go.










Here's me tryin' ta look purdy.










My INFP BFF and me.


----------



## Baby Driver




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## bleghc

finding my inner-se


----------



## Mange

View attachment 814237


----------



## VinnieBob

BranchMonkey said:


> Breaking my "I don't do selfie rule" because I don't want to get stuck in a rut. xD
> 
> View attachment 774529


I've missed you B.M.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

vinniebob said:


> I've missed you B.M.
> View attachment 814245


:heart::heart::heart: It is time Vinnie! Accept it. @JennyJukes and I await :spacecraft-1:


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## VinnieBob

family photo
circa 1970


----------



## Mange

View attachment 814435


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## TranquilMindGun

my adaptation of a mix of two characters with a 'virus', from a couple years back.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## petrip




----------



## TranquilMindGun

petrip said:


> View attachment 814719
> View attachment 814721


Ahhh. So gorg!


----------



## petrip

TranquilMindGun said:


> Ahhh. So gorg!


awww thank you :blushed:


----------



## Crowbo

petrip said:


> View attachment 814719
> View attachment 814721


Such a cutie


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Crowbo said:


> Such a cutie


IKR?! I totally want to siphon off her beauty and youth and inject into my face!!! heh. And she probably has the most awesome accent to boot!


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Mangey Claus said:


> View attachment 814435


someone is totally photo bombing you! Quick. You hold 'em down, i'll bite their kneecaps!


----------



## petrip

@Crowbo
@TranquilMindGun 
OMG guys don't talk behind my back, you make me so uncomfortable hahaha, jeez, thank you so much :redface-new:


----------



## TranquilMindGun

petrip said:


> @Crowbo
> @TranquilMindGun
> OMG guys don't talk behind my back, you make me so uncomfortable hahaha, jeez, thank you so much :redface-new:


Oh bloody 'ell. Did not mean to make you uncomfortable. Now I feel like an old crusty perv. :skeleton:


----------



## petrip

tranquilmindgun said:


> oh bloody 'ell. Did not mean to make you uncomfortable. Now i feel like an old crusty perv. :skeleton:


in a good way***


----------



## Frky




----------



## Shilo

Is this thread still active? I feel more comfortable sharing here since it's only for registered members with 15 posts or more, compared to the type me or MBTI type photo threads. I edited one for privacy, the others are just me out in comfortable clothes exploring.


----------



## Inluuk20

Shilo said:


> Is this thread still active? I feel more comfortable sharing here since it's only for registered members with 15 posts or more, compared to the type me or MBTI type photo threads. I edited one for privacy, the others are just me out in comfortable clothes exploring.
> 
> View attachment 816137
> View attachment 816141
> View attachment 816133


Lovely! You look so relaxed and breezy :kitteh:

Also, that lake is so beautiful! :O


----------



## Electra

This is from a dance work out.:kitteh:

View attachment 816313
View attachment 816319


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Cherry




----------



## Cherry

* *






Electra said:


> This is from a dance work out.:kitteh:
> 
> View attachment 816313
> View attachment 816319
> 
> View attachment 816317





you're so cute omg :heart:


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> you're so cute omg :heart:


Aaaw! :heart:And the same to you! :hug: Love your earrings too, and your blouse looks _allmost_ like mine roud: Ps.: your avatar picture is also fantastic! :shocked: :happy: Lucky girl to own that dress


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> Aaaw! :heart:And the same to you! :hug: Love your earrings too, and your blouse looks _allmost_ like mine roud: Ps.: your avatar picture is also fantastic! :shocked: :happy: Lucky girl to own that dress


hehe which blouse is it? 
I illustrated my avatar ^_^


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> hehe which blouse is it?
> I illustrated my avatar ^_^


Really?!? You created it? That is amazing :angel:
I ment the emerald blouse. :happy:
I think you should post the avatar illustration in the share your art work thread :cooler:


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> Really?!? You created it? That is amazing :angel:
> I ment the emerald blouse. :happy:


yes! the dress is a real dress you can buy though, an evening gown from a certain brand XD Oh thank you!!! Ahh, twins!


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> yes! the dress is a real dress you can buy though, an evening gown from a certain brand XD Oh thank you!!! Ahh, twins!


But look how you got the shadows, shades folds and waves correct! Very elegant yet nuanced without being "pixelarated". Not to talk about how much pacience it must have taken to finish it with so much details. Stunning!! 
Hahaha, isn't that cool!! :semi-twins: roud:


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> But look how you got the shadows, shades folds and waves correct! Very elegant yet nuanced without being "pixelarated". Not to talk about how much pacience it must have taken to finish it with so much details. Stunning!!
> Hahaha, isn't that cool!! :semi-twins: roud:


Ohhhh why thank you so much! DDD I posted it in the share your artworks thread, like you suggested, along with some others!!! I'm so glad you like it


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> Ohhhh why thank you so much! DDD I posted it in the share your artworks thread, like you suggested, along with some others!!! I'm so glad you like it


I don't like it, *I LOVE IT!!!!* :heart: roud:
I recon you could proffesionally illustrate and design cloths for a living and make a huge success


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> I don't like it, *I LOVE IT!!!!* :heart: roud:
> I recon you could proffesionally illustrate and design cloths for a living and make a huge success


Hehe, I do run my own illustration business. It's still early days though... If you have any advice I'd love to hear it - particularly with designing clothes. I did complete a fashion design degree but I'm really not sure how to get my foot in the door. Y is it so hard to get moneys...


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> Hehe, I do run my own illustration business. It's still early days though... If you have any advice I'd love to hear it - particularly with designing clothes. I did complete a fashion design degree but I'm really not sure how to get my foot in the door. Y is it so hard to get moneys...


I didn't know that :happy:
I think you are doing great allready! I will try to think of something.
I have nearly finished a degree in art school but I went the flower-decoration line, so we didn't learn design specificly, just in general. I have just heard networking is important and you _have to_ self promote _a lot_, post links, for example on youtube chats!! I saw that in an interview with an artist on tv. It's alfa and omega. *DO NOT BE SHY!!!* Unfortunetly I don't know anyone in the buisness my self. Consider to hire, work for or co-operate with people who are allready in the buisness purely for networking and xp. Have you considered to make models online that suits/matches the user in 3d? So that they can "try on" their clothes. Maybe you need to watermark your proffessional pictures and patent your work so others don't steal it too. I recon you could put your design on youtube, instagram, twitter and facebook for promo. Maybe you are allready using E-bay? Use Linked-in and list all your competance, even if not seemingly relevant. Maybe it would be cool to have a pro take a look at the economic part if you are unsure about contracts without nesseserily hire them for a full contract if it's too expensive? Use a catchy phrase for commercials that makes people curious, possibly a self contradictory one so that people have to figure it out by looking at your page to learn what it means. Describe your clothes like the piece of heaven they are! Consider using humor and language tools in your descriptions. Mention your work everywhere so people get to know it. Have promo sales in the beginning to catch peoples attention and trust. I think I would make a list of all places online I could think of that relates to design and present your self and your work there and get an app that make you available on lots of different places with just one click, if there is such an app.
Be very carefull who you trust, have an inner core in your company that have their mouths sealed so to speak roud: Maybe you don't have to do everything alone but can hire people to do the challanges you don't know so much about for cheap, if you are in charge of your company. They should have the know-how so you don't have to worry so much about it. Maybe you could ask for sponors to do commercials on your web page. You could also investigate if there are organizations that has made funds to sponsor gründers. Rent books and take courses in sales and customer treatment? Also, about selling your products; I would not arrange salesparties where I invited my closest friends because that could ruin the friendships as the friends could feel taken advantege of. (I had a friend who tried that to me but I wasn't interested and it ruined the friendship). Oh and I would also make sure to include the price for the materials in the cost of the design. Maybe you should also organise your buisniss in a union of some sort where there are people with common interests.


----------



## Cherry

Electra said:


> I didn't know that :happy:
> I think you are doing great allready! I will try to think of something.
> I have nearly finished a degree in art school but I went the flower-decoration line, so we didn't learn design specificly, just in general. I have just heard networking is important and you _have to_ self promote _a lot_, post links, for example on youtube chats!! I saw that in an interview with an artist on tv. It's alfa and omega. *DO NOT BE SHY!!!* Unfortunetly I don't know anyone in the buisness my self. Consider to hire, work for or co-operate with people who are allready in the buisness purely for networking and xp. Have you considered to make models online that suits/matches the user in 3d? So that they can "try on" their clothes. Maybe you need to watermark your proffessional pictures and patent your work so others don't steal it too. I recon you could put your design on youtube, instagram, twitter and facebook for promo. Maybe you are allready using E-bay? Use Linked-in and list all your competance, even if not seemingly relevant. Maybe it would be cool to have a pro take a look at the economic part if you are unsure about contracts without nesseserily hire them for a full contract if it's too expensive? Use a catchy phrase for commercials that makes people curious, possibly a self contradictory one so that people have to figure it out by looking at your page to learn what it means. Describe your clothes like the piece of heaven they are! Consider using humor and language tools in your descriptions. Mention your work everywhere so people get to know it. Have promo sales in the beginning to catch peoples attention and trust. I think I would make a list of all places online I could think of that relates to design and present your self and your work there and get an app that make you available on lots of different places with just one click, if there is such an app.
> Be very carefull who you trust, have an inner core in your company that have their mouths sealed so to speak roud: Maybe you don't have to do everything alone but can hire people to do the challanges you don't know so much about for cheap, if you are in charge of your company. They should have the know-how so you don't have to worry so much about it. Maybe you could ask for sponors to do commercials on your web page. You could also investigate if there are organizations that has made funds to sponsor gründers. Rent books and take courses in sales and customer treatment? Also, about selling your products; I would not arrange salesparties where I invited my closest friends because that could ruin the friendships as the friends could feel taken advantege of. (I had a friend who tried that to me but I wasn't interested and it ruined the friendship). Oh and I would also make sure to include the price for the materials in the cost of the design. Maybe you should also organise your buisniss in a union of some sort where there are people with common interests.


Wow you put a lot of thought into that, thank you so much! 
You've given me some new ideas I didn't consider! ^_^ And I should definitely start reading some sales books, since that aspect is probably my biggest challenge! Thanks so much <3


----------



## Electra

Candy said:


> Wow you put a lot of thought into that, thank you so much!
> You've given me some new ideas I didn't consider! ^_^ And I should definitely start reading some sales books, since that aspect is probably my biggest challenge! Thanks so much <3


You are welcome and best of luck!! =D <3


----------



## Crowbo

@Electra 

Aint this the most ENTP selfie you've ever seen? XD


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> @Electra
> 
> Aint this the most ENTP selfie you've ever seen? XD
> 
> View attachment 816429


Indeed it is!!! XD It screams ENXP:laughing:


----------



## Hexigoon

bustin some ghosties


----------



## managua tarantella

Hexigoon said:


> bustin some ghosties


you're cute


----------



## Hexigoon

managua tarantella said:


> you're cute











Aww, w-well thank you, dear. You're very cute yourself I hope you know.


----------



## INTJellectual




----------



## Blue Wolf




----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

I rarely take selfies, but when I do...they're in black and white. :laughing:
Edit: Oh yeah, I actually do own a black compound bow irl. Forgot it was in the picture.


* *






View attachment 818873


View attachment 818875


----------



## TemP14y3R

warning: this photo of mine is very stereotypical of XXXX


----------



## King PLATYPUS

not really about the selfies, but as well share:


* *


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Not a Selfie - My Husband Took It*


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r




----------



## Mange

Hexigoon said:


> bustin some ghosties


You look like a queer Benedict cucumberpatch


----------



## marblecloud95

TemP14y3R said:


> warning: this photo of mine is very stereotypical of XXXX
> View attachment 819173


you're a pornstar?


----------



## marblecloud95

Hexigoon said:


> bustin some ghosties


blond pete townshend


----------



## Hexigoon

Lol! I always get compared to numerous (usually British) celebrities when ever I post a picture. 
Gonna have to make a list of them all. Thank you.


----------



## BranchMonkey

*I didn't know we could share videos, just photos, so here you go...*

Five years ago I made this for some church people but I didn't upload it for a year or so. ness and Gib are nicknames; the last name is my maiden name, i.e. Jewish (matriarchal, not patriarchal). Boring but if you have patience it's only 2 minutes 43 seconds. 









For reference when you come to the end and hear me mention, "Pickles" and "a rat's nest." 







P.S. I was having an auto-immune flare back then. I am feeling--and looking--better now, and no hair dye, not just 'no makeup.' Thinner, fitter, happier.


----------



## Hypaspist

Crowbo said:


> @*Electra*
> 
> Aint this the most ENTP selfie you've ever seen? XD
> 
> View attachment 816429


Best. Shirt. Ever.


* *




Seriously. That is a wicked awesome shirt!


----------



## BranchMonkey

*Same Day - Different Expressions*



BranchMonkey said:


> View attachment 819225


This one and the following were taken on the same day by my husband - this past fall. I look so different, and not just because of color vs. black-n-white. 

The first one he took when we were alone on a walking trail; the black-n-white he took in public with people walking by. 

My wing for 5 is a 6; I think it shows in the black-n-white while the trust I feel for, toward my husband shows in the color one, but that's just my perception, so others may not see it.

I am grateful that when I look at both I notice the auto-immune inflammation is down from years ago because of the anti-inflammatory diet I'm on and the exercise routine.


----------



## Lawls

I need a haircut. My photos always turn out sideways!


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Lawls said:


> View attachment 822587
> 
> 
> I need a haircut. My photos always turn out sideways!


Mine too. 😞


----------



## stevieg306

@Lawls Don't worry, you look fine, should have seen mine 2 weeks ago. Had mine cut to a number 3 around November last year :redface:


----------



## Judson Joist

My bright orange bell pepper had a light green pepper growing inside it!
Isn't the mini-pepper adorbsy-go-nuts?!
:tongue:


















I used to grind my teeth at night. That's why my front teeth are chipped.


----------



## DrNoshtau

I don't know about this but--I drew my fursona.


----------



## Judson Joist

@DrNoshtau Would you believe me if I told you I used to do collabs with Sammy D. Butterdragon on deviantART years before Undertale was even a twinkle in Toby Fox's imagination-go-nuts? How's that for a "small world after all?"
:wink:
I'm not a furry/scaley, but I do like anthro art (as long as it's not pornified). Did you know Malcolm from Channel Awesome is a furry?


----------



## DrNoshtau

> Would you believe me if I told you I used to do collabs with Sammy D. Butterdragon on deviantART years before Undertale was even a twinkle in Toby Fox's imagination-go-nuts? How's that for a "small world after all?"
> 
> I'm not a furry/scaley, but I do like anthro art (as long as it's not pornified). Did you know Malcolm from Channel Awesome is a furry?


I don't know any of those people as I've only been into furries/scalies since at least 4-5 years and they are not of my shared fandoms, but I knew of Undertale months before its release. I was in other communities.

I'm on dA since 2010 and with multiple account changes (normally).

I just Googled and it's the person who created the So Sorry character... at least I knew it was from a game development OC contest.

Did you originally light up the idea of So Sorry and give him the idea?

Also not entirely a 'furry', and same liking. Although I like even on the X side.

Also how can I mention your name with a space character without flaring up the formatting? The only mention that appears is 'Jud', even with a hyphen or underscore.

̶i̶f̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶r̶ ̶f̶u̶r̶s̶o̶n̶a̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶j̶u̶s̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶o̶t̶h̶e̶r̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶s̶e̶ ̶s̶t̶u̶p̶i̶d̶ ̶d̶i̶s̶n̶e̶y̶ ̶c̶o̶p̶i̶e̶s̶ ̶g̶o̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶h̶e̶l̶l̶

My fursona is a blend of goat and dog.... it's basically the male version of my '5D female avian form' I envisioned in a dream.


----------



## Judson Joist

DrNoshtau said:


> Did you originally light up the idea of So Sorry and give him the idea?


Nah, the collab I did with him was, like, nine years before Undertale came out. I thought maybe Toby might have at least partially based Alphys's personality traits on Sammy, but that's impossible since Tobes came up with those characters before ever getting in contact with him.



> Also how can I mention your name with a space character without flaring up the formatting? The only mention that appears is 'Jud', even with a hyphen or underscore.


Note sure. Never had that issue. Btw, when I read "space character," I immediately thought of Psy-Crow from Earthworm Jim.
:tongue:









I love having a fully functional right brain.


----------



## DrNoshtau

Judson Joist said:


> Nah, the collab I did with him was, like, nine years before Undertale came out. I thought maybe Toby might have at least partially based Alphys's personality traits on Sammy, but that's impossible since Tobes came up with those characters before ever getting in contact with him.
> 
> ~~~
> 
> I love having a fully functional right brain.



1. Show me... is it on Newgrounds? I was not even in school yet, just playing the Sims 2 at that era and going to the zoo as a level 4 (years old) apprentice. (and trapping sims lol)

2. Yesssss. Left-footeds unite.When you're right-handed and right brain based you can tend to use your left hindpaw.


----------



## Scoobyscoob




----------



## Bunniculla

Because I want to feel more personal here, but because I also am too paranoid to show my face.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Five years ago


----------



## incision




----------



## Lacrimosa




----------



## APBReloaded

Since I took some actual recent pictures now...!


----------



## pertracto

Cause I finally got a real photoshoot session :smug:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Henlo, frens! 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Judson Joist

You wouldn't believe the XP I gained from this backyard mission.
roud:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Judson Joist said:


> You wouldn't believe the XP I gained from this backyard mission.
> roud:


Damn you got all kitted out with some end-game armor and everything. Did you kill the dragon yet?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Judson Joist

DrEquine said:


> Damn you got all kitted out with some end-game armor and everything. Did you kill the dragon yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I still need the Dragon Slayer.










(Scene from Faxanadu. Not my gameplay.)


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 827281


Hey bb

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alana




----------



## Flow Ozzy

TABASCO said:


> View attachment 827385


Why so Serious ? :shocked:


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Flow Ozzy said:


> Why so Serious ? :shocked:


She's not! She's just an INFP deep in thought 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flow Ozzy

DrEquine said:


> She's not! She's just an INFP deep in thought
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


It looks as she's witnessing Cthulhu's ghostly apparition :|


----------



## bleghc

:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Judson Joist

Flow Ozzy said:


> It looks as she's witnessing Cthulhu's ghostly apparition :|


I think she could totally be Noelle's spirit animal!
roud:









@*blehBLEH* Lo0ks like y0o might have some Noelle in y0o to0!
:tongue:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pippi

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 828271


aww


----------



## Crowbo

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Pippi

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 828287


You should be a tooth model. Nice teeth.


----------



## Pippi

Rake in those billions.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde




----------



## bleghc




----------



## Little Bee




----------



## Dr Whoresy




----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ai.tran.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pippi

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 828533


OMG you're lucky that glass is there!


----------



## Pippi

ai.tran.75 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice hat!


----------



## Queen Talia

tfw facts and logic


----------



## incision

tiger greengrass said:


> View attachment 828595
> 
> tfw facts and logic


That's Candace Owens. This thread should be pics of yourself.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ai.tran.75 said:


> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


cuties.


----------



## Queen Talia

Duo said:


> That's Candace Owens. This thread should be pics of yourself.


Omg really?


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## SimplyRivers

Some photos of myself that im not completely embarrassed to show x


* *


----------



## Flow Ozzy

SimplyRivers said:


> Some photos of myself that im not completely embarrassed to show x
> 
> 
> * *


very, very stereotypical INTP expressions xD


----------



## SimplyRivers

Flow Ozzy said:


> very, very stereotypical INTP expressions xD


Lol I tried to do one with a smile but it just looked awkward.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

SimplyRivers said:


> Lol I tried to do one with a smile but it just looked awkward.


I can relate to that ... :ninja: is that Sun in your signature from Sense8 ?


----------



## SimplyRivers

Flow Ozzy said:


> I can relate to that ... :ninja: is that Sun in your signature from Sense8 ?


Are you talking about the girl? Nah she's a Japanese actress.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

SimplyRivers said:


> Are you talking about the girl? Nah she's a Japanese actress.


Oh, the one I am talking about is a S.Korean actress... :ninja:


----------



## Suntide

There was a hat that said JoJo in the vendor hall so naturally I had to buy it


----------



## Crowbo

....

Didn't work XD


----------



## Crowbo

My 11 year old self in Yellowstone.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus




----------



## Crowbo

I'm on the left


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 830631
> 
> 
> I'm on the left


One word : *Jacuzzi.* 
I really.. need one..

Did you win the game though?


----------



## Crowbo

Notus Asphodelus said:


> One word : *Jacuzzi.*
> I really.. need one..
> 
> Did you win the game though?


I lost but everyone that played him lost as well.


----------



## BitterSweet Blonde

Old photograph with my best friend when we were fifteen. And I'm not the blonde on it, lol.


----------



## Max

Flow Ozzy said:


> I can relate to that ... :ninja: is that Sun in your signature from Sense8 ?


I was stalk--reading and I heard Sense8 being mentioned...

That was the best show on TV











[Lito was my fave by the way]


----------



## Dr Whoresy

3 years ago. I look so fat and my beard looks awful...the main redeeming pic is the adorable donkey...










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

DrEquine said:


> 3 years ago. I look so fat and my beard looks awful...the main redeeming pic is the adorable donkey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I find both you and the donkey adorable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Whoresy

ai.tran.75 said:


> I find both you and the donkey adorable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Huggggsssss :kitteh: GUESS WHAT?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentScream

Wifey and I.


----------



## Crowbo

Rottweiler puppies are so adorbs :tongue:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Dr Whorsey said:


> 3 years ago. I look so fat and my beard looks awful...the main redeeming pic is the adorable donkey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Nah, this look wholesome


----------



## Meliodas

Notus Asphodelus said:


> To be fair, you were Jesus. :happy:


Yeah, I remember everything. Especially having had sex with the harlot next door. Like a good Jew, I convinced her to covert to Christianity so I wouldn't have to pay for her services. Alas, this led to an untimely death from acute syphilis. I hoped that I wouldn't have any illegitimate children to remember me, but such is the way of the world.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Inside Job said:


> Yeah, I remember everything. Especially having had sex with the harlot next door. Like a good Jew, I convinced her to covert to Christianity so I wouldn't have to pay for her services. Alas, this led to an untimely death from acute syphilis. I hoped that I wouldn't have any illegitimate children to remember me, but such is the way of the world.



It's ok, we will all die of untimely death.


----------



## Cherry




----------



## VoodooDolls

Animal said:


> View attachment 833577


i know you. XD


----------



## The Dude

Taken 15 minutes ago...








Taken 12/1/19 after waking up


----------



## SilentScream




----------



## Reila

All of the photos below were taken with some silly instagram filter, but that's still me.


* *


----------



## Electra

Pippi said:


> When they realize it doesn't work, they'll stop. You have to be strict with these people.


Yes they are obviously clueless. Never once have they complemented my clawesome achievements like climbing the freaking books shelf-tree without falling off :cooler: or even disiplining the unruly livingroom curtains with my bare claws, ripping them evil things into bare pieces. :angry: Makes me wanna piew-ke.:frustrating::sad: But once I leave the window everything will be purrrrrfect and they will realize.Miaw -haw haw haw :kitteh:


----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


> Yes they are obviously clueless. Never once have they complemented my clawesome achievements like climbing the freaking books shelf-tree without falling off :cooler: or even disiplining the unruly livingroom curtains with my bare claws, ripping them evil things into bare pieces. :angry: Makes me wanna piew-ke.:frustrating::sad: But once I leave the window everything will be purrrrrfect and they will realize.Miaw -haw haw haw :kitteh:


No, they will never appreciate you for your heroism. But you know what humans like? They like it when pets wear clothes. If you really want to impress these humans, go through their underwear drawer until you find a nice lacy bra, the silkiest, plushiest one in the drawer, and put it on to surprise them when they get home. Your humans will be so happy. Just make sure you use the fanciest bra they have.


----------



## Electra

Pippi said:


> No, they will never appreciate you for your heroism. But you know what humans like? They like it when pets wear clothes. If you really want to impress these humans, go through their underwear drawer until you find a nice lacy bra, the silkiest, plushiest one in the drawer, and put it on to surprise them when they get home. Your humans will be so happy. Just make sure you use the fanciest bra they have.


I will :happy:
Also when finished impressing them I can take it and use it to put my victim rats in it. 
One rats for each cup, then I can drag the braw in to the house so that the poor humanz get properfood you know theese humanz suck in hunting :sad:
When they catch my drift they will slowly observe my hunting technique and it will all be smooth sail.
Just give it a week or two, trust me :wink:
Finally they shall understnad the true purpose of the braw design.


----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


> I will :happy:
> Also when finished impressing them I can take it and use it to put my victim rats in it.
> One rats for each cup, then I can drag the braw in to the house so that the poor humanz get properfood you know theese humanz suck in hunting :sad:
> When they catch my drift they will slowly observe my hunting technique and it will all be smooth sail.
> Just give it a week or two, trust me :wink:
> Finally they shall understnad the true purpose of the braw design.


Humans like birds better than rats. Maybe you can make a birdcatcher with it?


----------



## Electra

Pippi said:


> Humans like birds better than rats. Maybe you can make a birdcatcher with it?


Yes! Also tomorrow piippi the first thing I want you to do is go down to the dentist and have them file your teeth real sharp. I shall take you with me hunting birds. Don't listen to other humans saying you have to get teeth like Kim Kardashian or doctor Phil because that is just humanz driven by their need to feel things, but you pipppi you can THINK like a true cat!:skeleton:
It is all logical and smart to have sharp teeth to you can peers through anything!!
Kim can't hunt but you can with my help and the silk braw. We will be crawl around in the wod for at least 7 hours so dress warmly in ...oh ye. Just wrap a fur blanchet around you so you look most cat-like possible. It has got to looks real so make holes for your arms and feet. Make sure to paint your nose black and make fake cat ears to hear proprly too.
This will be SO much fun!! Right?


----------



## Paulie




----------



## horseloverfat

Me zoning out at work a few weeks ago.


----------



## Pippi

Electra said:


> Yes! Also tomorrow piippi the first thing I want you to do is go down to the dentist and have them file your teeth real sharp.


Tomorrow is Christmas here, and they're closed. Don't worry. I have inherited "the jaw of a pitbull". :mellow:



Electra said:


> I shall take you with me hunting birds.


YES! :kitteh:



Electra said:


> Don't listen to other humans saying you have to get teeth like Kim Kardashian or doctor Phil because that is just humanz driven by their need to feel things, but you pipppi you can THINK like a true cat!:skeleton:
> It is all logical and smart to have sharp teeth to you can peers through anything!!
> Kim can't hunt


Who are these people



Electra said:


> but you can with my help and the silk braw. We will be crawl around in the wod for at least 7 hours so dress warmly in ...oh ye. Just wrap a fur blanchet around you so you look most cat-like possible. It has got to looks real so make holes for your arms and feet. Make sure to paint your nose black and make fake cat ears to hear proprly too.


Screw all of that. I hunt NAKED!!! Like a real, self-respecting cat.



Electra said:


> This will be SO much fun!! Right?


:chat02: Yes.


----------



## Crowbo

My first photo and selfie of the 2020s!


----------



## bleghc

new yrs selfie w alcuni amici :tongue:


----------



## Slagasauras




----------



## Cherry

love love love this little cutie  my little cuz









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ai.tran.75

Frankly My Dear said:


> love love love this little cutie  my little cuz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Gorgeous  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bleghc

so does someone want to let me know if opening my windows and putting my face in direct sunlight for 30 seconds for a photo count as going outside or


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

bleghc said:


> so does someone want to let me know if opening my windows and putting my face in direct sunlight for 30 seconds for a photo count as going outside or


Yes you are outside but surrounded by walls.


----------



## Phil




----------



## Flabarac Brupip




----------



## Flabarac Brupip

The bald pic was March 2017.
The long beard pic was September 2019.
The long hair, no beard was March 2020.


----------



## Crowbo

Not a photo of me but my bedroom has gotten a facelift. Ah love my new bed!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Crowbo said:


> Not a photo of me but my bedroom has gotten a facelift. Ah love my new bed!
> 
> View attachment 865376
> 
> 
> View attachment 865377
> 
> View attachment 865378


Why did you post photos of your room like within 30 minutes of me posting pics of myself on a page for selfies? It just seems like you did that to f*** with me because I'm an ISFP or something. I mean, no offense.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Ock said:


> Why did you post photos of your room like within 30 minutes of me posting pics of myself on a page for selfies? It just seems like you did that to f*** with me because I'm an ISFP or something. I mean, no offense.


No, I'm not gonna report it or throw a fit. Its not important enough for that.


----------



## incision




----------



## Suntide

pajama time


----------



## Phil

Shaved my beard.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

Decided to remove the picture lol


----------



## Cherry

I(x)NFP & ENFP









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## MadiNightshade

INFP 4w5.


----------



## Phil

I've made the appointment to put Bella down. There is nothing else to say.


----------



## Cherry

-


----------



## aaronhooker

I do not take much pictures of mine. So, here it is.


----------



## Charus

I honestly dont know if I'm considered "Attractive" by others, but I definitely miss the times when I was younger and had better features in my body, especialy face and neck, they didnt look unreasonably wide, chubby or large.

And yeah, this is me still in proccess of growing long hair, havent gotten to go to make haircut for many months from now on because I want my hair to let grow much more.


----------



## Charus

Suntide said:


> pajama time
> 
> View attachment 865520


Damn dude, you got a perfect hair.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Naqna

I like to add anything that i like and represents myself in a weird way, the photo itself already weird  but i love it 
Not understandable


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Phil

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 868780


Woah look who's Mr. Handsome! Think you look like such a distinguished gentleman without the beard!


----------



## sheepysowner




----------



## Echoe

huehue


----------



## SpiritEssence

No idea what to post, so here's a few. One with my dog when he was just a pup and we both have some great expressions, and another with actor Wes Studi, which was pretty epic. Tried to get some smiling pics for ya.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

SpiritEssence said:


> No idea what to post, so here's a few. One with my dog when he was just a pup and we both have some great expressions, and another with actor Wes Studi, which was pretty epic. Tried to get some smiling pics for ya.
> View attachment 868937
> 
> View attachment 868938
> View attachment 868939


ahaha that first one, the facial expressions- you are both adorable! Don’t know how female ENTP’s feel about being called adorable, I know the males don’t like it, so if you don’t care for it then just pretend I said something else that was a compliment but not so fluffy



also @Six 🙃 hubba hubba, eh? She has a dog, you have a dog...


----------



## SpiritEssence

Kelly Kapowski said:


> ahaha that first one, the facial expressions- you are both adorable! Don’t know how female ENTP’s feel about being called adorable, I know the males don’t like it, so if you don’t care for it then just pretend I said something else that was a compliment but not so fluffy


Louis is certainly adorable. Me? Ehh
I'm definitely a dog person.


----------



## Kelly Kapowski

SpiritEssence said:


> Louis is certainly adorable. Me? Ehh
> I'm definitely a dog person.


Your puppy is definitely adorable  I would like to kidnap him in a very non-creepy way and if you can’t see how pretty you are then I’m 99.973% sure your eyes don’t work. Which now that I think about it I think I you said somewhere you were an optometrist, so that comment makes me giggle. You got a doctorate, correct? Or am I making that up I can never tell if I’m making stuff up in my head.


----------



## SpiritEssence

Kelly Kapowski said:


> Your puppy is definitely adorable  I would like to kidnap him in a very non-creepy way and if you can’t see how pretty you are then I’m 99.973% sure your eyes don’t work. Which now that I think about it I think I you said somewhere you were an optometrist, so that comment makes me giggle. You got a doctorate, correct? Or am I making that up I can never tell if I’m making stuff up in my head.


Yeah, I have an O.D. I was blabbering in my intro post about worrying over whether or not I could graduate earlier this year because of the pandemic. I was seriously not looking forward to another year of waiting around, but fortunately it all worked out.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Electra

🙂


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

So much nerd in this thread I'm seeing Sheldon Cooper in my terds after flipping through the last five threads.


----------



## Crowbo

Tripped on a rock and scraped my knees yesterday when running.


----------



## MadiNightshade

[QUOTE


Crowbo said:


> View attachment 870354
> 
> 
> Tripped on a rock and scraped my knees yesterday when running.


Ouch!


----------



## JBMan

On the one hand i want to show everyone the fun memes i make using my own face, but on the other hand im worried if people see how handsome i am they might start taking me seriously instead of as a mild nuisance, hmmmmm decisions decisions...










Here's an old picture before i grew a nose tho B)


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

https://image.shutterstock.com/image-photo/beautiful-young-man-relaxing-near-600w-627432284.jpg


----------



## MrBigStickAndSoccerBalls

That's me modeling for shutterstock.


----------



## LadyBlueShoes

I mentioned I usually wear contacts, so I also threw in the first photo I find of myself with glasses. I had to crop my friend out though.


----------



## Electra

.


----------



## Crowbo

Me at a convention 3-4 years ago


----------



## Electra

Here I celebrated x-mas with mum and my family in 2020 ( ^ - ^ ; ) /*


----------



## Crowbo

Homecoming 2015. I'm on the right.


----------



## Ewok City

.


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Just got my haircut!









Sent from my SM-M315F using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

Me exploring the frozen snowbound canyons of Palouse Falls today with shorts on in 20 F degree weather!


----------



## Dr Whoresy

Crowbo said:


> Me exploring the frozen snowbound canyons of Palouse Falls today with shorts on in 20 F degree weather!
> 
> View attachment 873969
> 
> 
> View attachment 873970
> 
> 
> View attachment 873971
> 
> 
> View attachment 873972


Where the hell are your snow boots and long pants.


----------



## Crowbo

Dr Whoresy said:


> Where the hell are your snow boots and long pants.


Didn't need them. I'm too tough for that.


----------



## Furi

Lovely Greetings from germany. Try to make the best of the current situation. Life is great ✌


----------



## Electra

Crowbo said:


> Me exploring the frozen snowbound canyons of Palouse Falls today with shorts on in 20 F degree weather!
> 
> View attachment 873969
> 
> 
> View attachment 873970
> 
> 
> View attachment 873971
> 
> 
> View attachment 873972


What a stunning place!! Is it a national park?


----------



## Crowbo

Electra said:


> What a stunning place!! Is it a national park?


Nope. It is a state park though.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I'll get to my tri-monthly selfie soon, but rn my hair is too greasy and its too dark in here at night.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## g_w

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 877034


Dude, the look on the cat's face matches yours.


----------



## Ten_Man

Electra said:


> View attachment 872219
> 
> Here I celebrated x-mas with mum and my family in 2020 ( ^ - ^ ; ) /*


You're much blonder than I thought.

I prefer brunettes ^^


----------



## Electra

Ten_Man said:


> You're much blonder than I thought.
> 
> I prefer brunettes ^^


Why are you sharing your preference with me?


----------



## Ten_Man

Electra said:


> Why are you sharing your preference with me?


Must be the coffee ;-)


----------



## Electra

Ten_Man said:


> Must be the coffee ;-)


I'm too blond to get the joke


----------



## Ten_Man

Electra said:


> I'm too blond to get the joke


That's disappointing.

You must be popular with darker-skinned fellas, though.


----------



## sandras

Hello.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

IMG_0352.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Jun 1, 2021


----------



## sandras

I missed @Emerson and @Mountain_Climber. That was how I get to know other members on this forum.


----------



## sandras

*Why Swordsman of Mana is banned? And maybe some other members of this forums too were banned? Why?*


----------



## sandras

I wonder if Sheppard is ok too last I know I think in different website sheppard was unwell.


----------



## sandras

That was me last time in college 2007 with my ex and his parents (I cropped it).

BEFORE psychosis (and now schizophrenia? Really???!!!)


----------



## Worriedfunction

This was back in 2016 skiing in Gressoney, Italy.


* *


----------



## Lunacik

Sorry for blue scribbles, had to cut out an ex.

[redacted]


----------



## Lunacik

[redacted]

Apparently I like taking bad photos.

Orrrr the vague ones are the only ones I'm comfortable sharing on PerC.


----------



## Purrfessor




----------



## Purrfessor

Hexcoder said:


> View attachment 880440
> 
> 
> Apparently I like taking bad photos.
> 
> Orrrr the vague ones are the only ones I'm comfortable sharing on PerC.


Naw the pinks good


----------



## Lunacik

Purrfessor said:


> Naw the pinks good


Yeah IDK I was like 16 or 17 in the black and white one.


----------



## Purrfessor

Hexcoder said:


> Yeah IDK I was like 16 or 17 in the black and white one.


Bruh you look 30 in the black and white one


----------



## Lunacik

Purrfessor said:


> Bruh you look 30 in the black and white one


Someone else said the same thing. Said it's the eyes, apparently there's "wisdom" in them or something.


----------



## Purrfessor

Hexcoder said:


> Someone else said the same thing. Said it's the eyes, apparently there's "wisdom" in them or something.


No its the hair


----------



## Lunacik

Purrfessor said:


> No its the hair


I see...should I have worn pigtails at that age?


----------



## Purrfessor

Hexcoder said:


> I see...should I have worn pigtails at that age?


Dreads


----------



## Purrfessor

No pigtails at any age plz ty


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Hexcoder said:


> View attachment 880440
> 
> 
> Apparently I like taking bad photos.
> 
> Orrrr the vague ones are the only ones I'm comfortable sharing on PerC.


Who's the girl in so many of your avatars? They all _looked_ like the same girl, and they all had an aesthetic sense, and I remember you saying you care a lot about aesthetics, so I kinda thought the girl was you.


----------



## Lunacik

Ock said:


> Who's the girl in so many of your avatars? They all _looked_ like the same girl, and they all had an aesthetic sense, and I remember you saying you care a lot about aesthetics, so I kinda thought the girl was you.


Alexandra Catherine Axelina

No, I wish I was that pretty. Lol


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## NIHM

Turning 43. All the pics I've taken this birthday month. Made it to 43, I always toast the doc that said I wouldn't live past 30. I'm if not stubborn about getting to 60.


----------



## Ace Face

NIHM said:


> Turning 43. All the pics I've taken this birthday month. Made it to 43, I always toast the doc that said I wouldn't live past 30. I'm if not stubborn about getting to 60.
> 
> View attachment 892572
> View attachment 892573
> View attachment 892574


You look like my next girlfriend 😉


----------



## NIHM

Astronomy_lover said:


> Wow you have the most expressive eyes I have seen! Beautiful eye color too


I was flipping through liking photos and I guessed I missed this. Thank you. I'm not sure about the most expressive eyes in the world but the ones _*you have seen*_ might be believable. I can't fully understand or know if within your own personal bell curve if there are a lot of people walking around not being expressive. However I do think they are beautiful eyes, I'm a little vain on that. At least I have a little bit of pride in the fact that they change colors. There's no option on my driver's lic for blue-green multi changing. When you stand in line and they ask you what color are your eyes and I have to stop and overthink it. So I ask the clerk what color are they today? Sometimes I get blue and then green... one clerk was like they're green and we'll put that down, then I get pulled over by an officer for speeding and he made the strangest statement. He said my lic was wrong and that my eyes are grey, could be blue, but certainly not green. He gave me a warning and walked off. So you see I don't find them beautiful because of the color because there are some amazing brown colored eyed people with the perfect shades of amber and specks of mahogany throughout that are dazzling eyes. I've seen some smoldering black-colored eyes too, which black is just rare and is as fascinating to me as yellow, pink, and purple. I find my own eyes beautiful for allowing me to be a slight unique outlier within society for having multi-color changing eyes, in the right light they can even go honey yellow. Though I think individuals born with the mutation heterochromia are pretty beautiful. Though for me, my eyes being green which we can agree in the photo you commented on, they were green is fairly a common color. Would beautiful be to most society is that you fit a normal average bell curve of beauty standard of right proportions to the face and acceptable normal eyes color? Some of the models I take photos of are to me sensational because they don't fit this ideal symmetrical common look. Sorry if I overthought the statement, I do know you were implying to be polite so in the end, I do thank you for the compliment.



Ace Face said:


> You look like my next girlfriend 😉


So I wasn't going to reply but I got curious, my mathematical side winning out. But what's the ratio that pick-up line is successful?


----------



## TwistedMuses

NIHM said:


> Turning 43. All the pics I've taken this birthday month. Made it to 43, I always toast the doc that said I wouldn't live past 30. I'm if not stubborn about getting to 60.
> 
> View attachment 892572
> View attachment 892573
> View attachment 892574


Wait... what?! You're turning 43? Can you point me to the fountain of youth you're using 😳


----------



## NIHM

TwistedMuses said:


> Wait... what?! You're turning 43? Can you point me to the fountain of youth you're using 😳


I think several things could attribute to my younger-looking self.

1. Genetics. My mother was young looking for her age until she hit 55. Sometimes people thought she was an older cousin of mine but not my biological mother. She's half Native American (Cherokee) half Irish, probably some British/Scottish to if I go by my spit test from ancestry.com. lol. However, My sister (adopted) who is also half Native American (Comanche) looks like she's 55 when we're the same age so not sure if it has to deal with Native American blood even though different tribes?

2. I've had some cancer in my early years, one of them being skin cancer. So since then, I wear SPF every day and a hat when outside. I take vitamin d to counterbalance my lack of interactions with the sun. I love swimming, wakeboarding, sailing, and going to the beach, or deep-sea fishing so I take a lot of effort not to have the skin cancer come back.

3. I don't smoke. I'm actually allergic to it. I don't mind hanging out with smokers but I can't do it for long periods of time. Which sucks because I love campfires and camping in general. I have to take several Benadryl after being at a campfire so I don't wake up snotty and not being able to breathe.

4. I kind of have a flip-flop laid-back mentality, I'm pretty quick to cut things that stress me out from my life.

5. I started to notice in 2019 lines coming in and found a site on YouTube called hot and flashy. Mostly because she reviews sunscreens. But I really like her daily skincare routine. That red light mask is insane. Plus retinol cream does wonders. I don't use the scrub brush exfoliation thing she has because it dries me out and the electric zap thing was a no. Still can't find anything to make my pores smaller but ehh I like the hand I hold so far. Plus enfp ( small si syndrome) some days I don't even remember or have the time to do the routine. I'm happy just to get my SPF on.

Also if I age so be it. I'm not going to get too bent out of shape. Speaking about not aging @ai.tran.75 does not age either.


----------



## Ace Face

> So I wasn't going to reply but I got curious, my mathematical side winning out. But what's the ratio that pick-up line is successful?


0 which is why it's funny, sweet cheeks.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Pixxi




----------



## Pixxi

NIHM said:


> Turning 43. All the pics I've taken this birthday month. Made it to 43, I always toast the doc that said I wouldn't live past 30. I'm if not stubborn about getting to 60.
> 
> View attachment 892572
> View attachment 892573
> View attachment 892574


YOURE SO GORGEOUS omg.

How is your skin so good at 43?


----------



## NIHM

Pixxi said:


> YOURE SO GORGEOUS omg.
> 
> How is your skin so good at 43?


I copied and pasted this, edited it down, and added some things so I made it longer lols.

1. Genetics. My mother was young looking for her age until she hit 55. She's half Native American (Cherokee) half Irish, probably some British/Scottish to if I go by my spit test from ancestry.com (which genetic testing is a little iffy and runs on probability so not very accurate). My father is mostly Swiss/Italian with a little bit of German and French. I still have background papers and documents of my parent's heritage but it's nice to know the spit test came in what they told me.

2. Skin cancer, in my 20s and 30s. I now wear SPF every day and a hat when outside. I take vitamin d to counterbalance my lack of interactions with the sun. I love the outdoors so I take an effort not to have the skin cancer come back.

3. I don't smoke. I'm actually allergic to it. I don't mind hanging out with smokers but I can't do it for long periods of time. Which sucks because I love campfires and camping in general. I have to take several Benadryl after being at a campfire so I don't wake up snotty and not being able to breathe.

4. No stress. I kind of have a flip-flop laid-back mentality, I'm pretty quick to cut things that stress me out from my life.

5. Diabetes. I have diabetes and take a medication known to lesson aging as a side effect called Metformin. Also because of my diabetes and previous cancers since 2014, I'm on a strong health kick so I drink a lot of green smoothies and add some healthy alternatives. Add in Lupus in 2019 and now I don't even drink much liquor except for rare social, an assurance to prevent flare-up.









Metformin as Anti-Aging Therapy: Is It for Everyone? - PubMed


Metformin is the most widely prescribed oral hypoglycemic medication for type 2 diabetes worldwide. Metformin also retards aging in model organisms and reduces the incidence of aging-related diseases such as neurodegenerative disease and cancer in humans. In spite of its widespread use, the...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




.

6. I started to notice in 2019 lines coming in and found a site on YouTube called Hot and Flashy. Mostly because she reviews sunscreens. But I really like her daily skincare routine. That red light mask is insane and saw visible empirical evidence of reduction of fine lines. Plus retinol cream does wonders. I don't use the scrub brush exfoliation thing she has because it dries me out and the electric zap thing was a no (because I find no evidence that it works). Plus enfp ( small si syndrome) some days I don't even remember or have the time to do the routine. I'm happy just to get my SPF on. So the above 1-5 points are properly more reason why I've not aged much compared to my friends who are the same age. However, my vitamin c routine when I do it might have caused my freckles to lighten on my face. I still have freckles all over.

FYI I still get acne every now and then so my skin isn't perfect 24/7 in noon lightening after hunting, hiking, or doing some outdoor event and I'm sweaty can show every large pore I have. The texture of a person's skin can change dramatically in the light they're standing in.

For example here are two photos on the same day from different angles with different lighting. One shows the texture of my skin because the lighting is different. The other is diffused around me giving me a healthy golden glow. This also demonstrates that when I'm laying flat in bed my jaw slides back making the chin lose definition almost into a double chin look, so I lose bone structure. Also, the position of my mouth can cause different jowl positions around my mouth and the upper lip to be taut which makes it smaller than my bottom. But light is so important in photography to give you that "look." Both can be also examined by the naked eye when viewing another human being. The structure of our faces changes in the patterns that define what we look like to others but we can distort it. You can even see that the light coming from behind to the side of my eyeshade is darker, as providing light directly into my eyes they're a blue-gray. My eyes change colors from green, gray, blue, and on rare occasions yellow dependent on light, my mood, and what I'm wearing. Diffused light even changed the texture of my shirt. I took both photos only minutes apart to prove a point in another thread. Also to not make this longer but the placement of the lens, makeup contour, and smiling can change my face too in photos but I'm still the same girl. The IVF shots I'm taking might be adding to my skin's water fullness, better known as bloating but damn I thought I kind of looked good. Last but not least when I'm in a Lupus flare I can get a full-on weird red angry color across my cheeks and nose and almost a watercolor-looking rash on my body. I've had a lot of surgeries and because at one point my lupus went after my bone marrow I get red dots forming on my skin. So it's far from perfect, I look like I've been in a knife fight.
















Last but not least because I always forget this but Thank you. As I try not to heavily blush from the compliment. I'm not good with Fe but I'm working with it.


----------



## ai.tran.75

@NIHM you’re beautiful- inside and out  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NIHM

ai.tran.75 said:


> @NIHM you’re beautiful- inside and out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't mind me as my Fi shard is activating. But Thank you. Btw back at yah. You're beautiful inside and out. I'm so happy we started together in 2014.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

ai.tran.75 said:


> View attachment 891982
> 
> 36 next month
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Asian don't crack, eh?


----------



## ai.tran.75

deafcrossfitter said:


> Asian don't crack, eh?


Haha highly doubt it’s Asian alone , but thanks ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flabarac Brupip




----------



## NIHM




----------



## deafcrossfitter

C'est moi


----------



## NIHM

Playing around with makeup looks from the past feeling 1997.


----------



## WickerDeer

NIHM said:


> View attachment 900533
> 
> 
> View attachment 900532
> 
> 
> Playing around with makeup looks from the past feeling 1997.


Makeup can be so fun! And it's so funny how much it's changed since then...I remember wearing makeup in the 90s and for me it was just dark eye makeup and super pearly, shimmery lips. I also wore a lot of glitter on my cheeks though it wasn't quite as common as other styles where I lived. 

It looks great! Very dramatic looking and you kind of remind me of Scully from the X-Files with the coloring and lighting...or some kind of similar crime/sci-fi show from the 90s. 💖


----------



## ai.tran.75

NIHM said:


> There was also that one chick that did that math thing on our faces and we both got ENFP or did you get infp... I can't remember.


Oh no I got infj hahaha  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthSeaStorm

As I am new to this nice platform, I am not sure if this is a good place for a picture like this. If not, please tell me and I will delete it. It just means a lot to me. 

A photographer (Tomi Palinkas) took this at one of the shows of my band and I feel like he pictured everything important to get to know me. I do look intimidating to some but I am a gentle giant. 















Thank you for being part of this community. Looking forward to great talks.


----------



## NIHM

NorthSeaStorm said:


> As I am new to this nice platform, I am not sure if this is a good place for a picture like this. If not, please tell me and I will delete it. It just means a lot to me.
> 
> A photographer (Tomi Palinkas) took this at one of the shows of my band and I feel like he pictured everything important to get to know me. I do look intimidating to some but I am a gentle giant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 901763
> 
> 
> Thank you for being part of this community. Looking forward to great talks.


Great photo, welcome to the forums.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Used to be buff


----------



## Celtsincloset

Recent:









Nice city backdrop:









Just eating:









👁👁:









(You only see my ‘cool’ photos.)


----------



## Celtsincloset

(Crop of) one of my favourite photos, (though I’m not much of a photo person.)


----------



## NIHM

Close up of the ever-changing eyes. Technically I've been told they're gray because of the change btw green blue and yellow, and occasionally gray or silver.

Last night dying the hair.










Pink. Might go more bright for the summer. I should probably dye the eyebrows pink 🤔Did both hair and makeup, feeling foxy today with the new pink.


----------



## thisisme

i adore the pastel pink! <3


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Celtsincloset said:


> Recent:
> View attachment 901980
> 
> 
> Nice city backdrop:
> View attachment 901981
> 
> 
> Just eating:
> View attachment 901983
> 
> 
> :
> View attachment 901984
> 
> 
> (You only see my ‘cool’ photos.)


You look like an INFP

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Celtsincloset

deafcrossfitter said:


> You look like an INFP
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


You kind of look like Lachie Neale. Was gonna say.


----------



## Purrfessor

Not on tinder anymore btw.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Celtsincloset said:


> You kind of look like Lachie Neale. Was gonna say.


You've got some pretty eyes.


----------



## NIHM

Purrfessor said:


> View attachment 902101
> 
> 
> Not on tinder anymore btw.


I think the only thing I concentrated on was the CIA part. I think a story is needed here?


----------



## Purrfessor

NIHM said:


> I think the only thing I concentrated on was the CIA part. I think a story is needed here?


That's classified ma'am


----------



## deafcrossfitter

sandras said:


> View attachment 880062
> 
> 
> That was me last time in college 2007 with my ex and his parents (I cropped it).
> 
> BEFORE psychosis (and now schizophrenia? Really???!!!)


Are you okay now?


----------



## NIHM

The pink has slowly washed out of my hair meh. It's barely there now. Just need to get it done at a salon.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

NIHM said:


> View attachment 902893
> 
> View attachment 902894
> 
> View attachment 902895
> 
> 
> The pink has slowly washed out of my hair meh. It's barely there now. Just need to get it done at a salon.


No offense, you're pretty, but I was wondering because in some pics you do duck lips. Why is that?


----------



## NIHM

deafcrossfitter said:


> No offense, you're pretty, but I was wondering because in some pics you do duck lips. Why is that?


Didn't know I was doing duck lips. I have larger then average lips, this is how I smile. Though I agree I suck at selfies been trying to practice to improve or at least get used to looking at the lens. It's still highly unnerving. I still think I'm slowly getting better at social smiling it's a very hard subject to master, I was way more awkward when I was younger 😅. I could go btw looking terrified large teeth showing to just weird. You don't have to be passive aggressive though. I much prefer the Te ESTJ, damn girl you have duck lips, not doing it for me, work harder. I know I'm not the the right sex to even do anything 🤔 but yeah I'm still socially awkward 🤪.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

NIHM said:


> Didn't know I was doing duck lips. I have larger then average lips, this is how I smile. Though I agree I suck at selfies been trying to practice to improve or at least get used to looking at the lens. It's still highly unnerving. I still think I'm slowly getting better at social smiling it's a very hard subject to master, I was way more awkward when I was younger . I could go btw looking terrified large teeth showing to just weird. You don't have to be passive aggressive though. I much prefer the Te ESTJ, damn girl you have duck lips, not doing it for me, work harder. I know I'm not the the right sex to even do anything  but yeah I'm still socially awkward .


Youre not awkward, I was just asking. My post wasn't meant to be passive aggressive. 

Like I said, you have a pretty face . 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## deafcrossfitter

NIHM said:


> Didn't know I was doing duck lips. I have larger then average lips, this is how I smile. Though I agree I suck at selfies been trying to practice to improve or at least get used to looking at the lens. It's still highly unnerving. I still think I'm slowly getting better at social smiling it's a very hard subject to master, I was way more awkward when I was younger . I could go btw looking terrified large teeth showing to just weird. You don't have to be passive aggressive though. I much prefer the Te ESTJ, damn girl you have duck lips, not doing it for me, work harder. I know I'm not the the right sex to even do anything  but yeah I'm still socially awkward .


BTW I apologize that it came off as passive aggressive. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WickerDeer

NIHM said:


> View attachment 902893
> 
> View attachment 902894
> 
> View attachment 902895
> 
> 
> The pink has slowly washed out of my hair meh. It's barely there now. Just need to get it done at a salon.


I heard that the red molecule is smaller or something, so it washes out of hair really quickly--maybe pink is the same. I love pink hair--it's really pretty, and it looks really nice on you! It also reminds me of springtime and Sakura time in Japan (which I've never seen but my old bird was named Sakura). I say go for it or else--I guess you could try something like henna or a henna shampoo--they used to have that in the nineties, but not sure if they do anymore.


----------



## WickerDeer

deafcrossfitter said:


> BTW I apologize that it came off as passive aggressive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Generally, unsolicited comments about appearance--unless they are polite compliments, are unwelcome to most women.

Women have people judging the shit out of their appearance from a young age and most women don't really appreciate it. I doubt most people would like it.

That being said, I can't answer for NIHM or how she feels about it, but I certainly don't appreciate unsolicited criticism of my appearance, or even invasive comments about my intentions when I post pictures of myself or when I do anything to my appearance. It's not necessarily asking for a critique. 

Lots of people make this mistake, but it might be something to remember for the future. If you are going to offer criticism.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

WickerDeer said:


> Generally, unsolicited comments about appearance--unless they are polite compliments, are unwelcome to most women.
> 
> Women have people judging the shit out of their appearance from a young age and most women don't really appreciate it. I doubt most people would like it.
> 
> That being said, I can't answer for NIHM or how she feels about it, but I certainly don't appreciate unsolicited criticism of my appearance, or even invasive comments about my intentions when I post pictures of myself or when I do anything to my appearance. It's not necessarily asking for a critique.
> 
> Lots of people make this mistake, but it might be something to remember for the future. If you are going to offer criticism.


I usually won't even tell a woman when she's pretty because it seems too often unwelcome.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

WickerDeer said:


> Generally, unsolicited comments about appearance--unless they are polite compliments, are unwelcome to most women.
> 
> Women have people judging the shit out of their appearance from a young age and most women don't really appreciate it. I doubt most people would like it.
> 
> That being said, I can't answer for NIHM or how she feels about it, but I certainly don't appreciate unsolicited criticism of my appearance, or even invasive comments about my intentions when I post pictures of myself or when I do anything to my appearance. It's not necessarily asking for a critique.
> 
> Lots of people make this mistake, but it might be something to remember for the future. If you are going to offer criticism.


It wasn't criticism, it was a question. But the rest are good points. 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Women should realize that men only comment on women that they find attractive or interesting to look at.


----------



## WickerDeer

Ock said:


> I usually won't even tell a woman when she's pretty because it seems too often unwelcome.


I usually just give compliments that seem polite to me (I used to stick my foot in my mouth all the time, and still do)--but I will often compliment a cashier or something "what beautiful earrings! The color goes so well with the colors of your face and hair" or something like that.

So it's partly about the appearance, but also about a choice the woman's made, and a compliment.

I've also had women compliment me on my clothes--I think the best compliment I've ever gotten was from a woman, and she told me that she liked my dress and it reminded her of a Gustav Klimt painting. I really need to find that dress--I don't know where it is.

But I hear you when it comes to male/female or female on male compliments.

Often, when I compliment men they think I am coming on to them, I think.

Or like once I complimented a male cashier on his hair and time after that he seemed nervous around me and different, and I thought maybe it was because he thought I was coming on to him.

We all live and learn--I think that the unknown is okay most of the time, so long as you are being considerate. But people are pretty sensitive about their appearance--most people are, so it is something that everyone can benefit from being more thoughtful about, I think.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Anywhoo NIHM, sorry thst my question offended 6ou. I will refrain from it further okay? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## eeo

UpClosePersonal said:


> Women should realize that men only comment on women that they find attractive or interesting to look at.


Not exactly true. Some also comment when they find people ugly, or want to humiliate them no matter how they look (establishing dominance). Doesn't only apply to men either.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

eeo said:


> Not exactly true. Some also comment when they find people ugly, or want to humiliate them no matter how they look (establishing dominance). Doesn't only apply to men either.


I haven't seen any evidence of this on the forum.


----------



## eeo

UpClosePersonal said:


> I haven't seen any evidence of this on the forum.


Oh, you only meant the forum. Yeah, I suppose you're right.


----------



## Electra

UpClosePersonal said:


> Women should realize that men only comment on women that they find attractive or interesting to look at.


I can't speak for all other wimmen but I don't do that at all. I click like for lots of different reasons, not because I am nesseserily interested in someone.


----------



## Electra

UpClosePersonal said:


> I haven't seen any evidence of this on the forum.


I have


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Electra said:


> I have


I won't even pretend to understand you.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

UpClosePersonal said:


> I won't even pretend to understand you.


She's seen women bring other women down for their looks on this site. Simple.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

deafcrossfitter said:


> She's seen women bring other women down for their looks on this site. Simple.


I know what she said. I just don't understand the need to make that point.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

UpClosePersonal said:


> I know what she said. I just don't understand the need to make that point.


You presented an observation on a public forum. She rebutted it. If you put your opinion out in a public forum, expect someone to argue about it lol. It's why I so rarely offer my POV, not worth it and more hassle than what it's worth.


----------



## NIHM

deafcrossfitter said:


> Youre not awkward, I was just asking. My post wasn't meant to be passive aggressive.
> 
> Like I said, you have a pretty face .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not offended that someone compared me to duck lips and sometimes it would be cute to add a duckbill and go like a duck for Halloween because ducks are adorable. I never really got the duck lips idiom because I don't think duck lips look anything like a duck. I do think the memes duck lips are not flattering on a female/male and that was not my intention. I just have large lips. I find when most people female/or male have duck lips I think it is to pull off a kiss face of mawh or to make their lips bigger. I have large lips, to begin with. I have tried some new makeup tutorials by youtube influencers to overdraw them which gives them an even fuller look. Most of the time I like the look on camera but hate it in person because I look rather orange. I go by the state of averages when I calculate things. My brain looks for patterns and it's hard not to notice them. Someone referring to a person's face as duck lips almost always has a negative meaning behind it on average. Whether I get offended by something depends on how much I know the person, if I choose that the offense is offensive to me, and the other category would mean level of sleep and hormones. This didn't seem like a subject to be offended about. I find it passive-aggressive because you had a compliment but with the applied "but" and negative meaning behind it. Still, feedback to me outweighs the intentions of a phrase used to degrade people and bully them. I like feedback, even though my intention was not a duck lip look, it still means I need to practice.

Also if I fall on a diagram of awkwardness and socially being inapt I would be one weird oddball to the general population, this is the reason for being labeled Autistic. I can sometimes come off as robotic when I'm looking at something. I'm also fairly blunt. I've noticed a lot of people on the internet referee to "why you mad," when I'm not even slightly angry. It's kind of a weird sensation to always be faced with people's implied intentions towards your post. I've gathered when someone is angry calling me "you whore bitch slut..." on most occasions means they're mad, or skdjhfs dvb bsdifv means they're mad (can't write/read), or I'm angry at you, or THIS IS SHOUTING. So I've had to learn about social situations online as much as in person.

My feedback was that I saw passive-aggressive attempts and that I prefer people that are blunt over a passive-aggressive situation. If I state someone is passive-aggressive that's just me making a mental note, not stating that I had a negative reaction to their comment. I have in the past stated to another person that they were being passive-aggressive with me and that I was angered and I made it clear I was angry by saying, "I am very angry at you and disgusted." I try to state my feelings on the internet. I find it helps, though people always add meaning. Several factors play into whether I get offended or not. I've noticed normal people tend to not be blunt even if on their faces they look annoyed. Though it might take my brain a second to catch up with someone being annoyed with me. I've found out in the past cutting them off and telling the annoying person they're being annoying isn't always welcomed advice. I'm not great with sarcasm or idioms and getting to the point is easier for me.

Anyways me being awkward is not up for debate, I was given the label autism because of my social oddness within the regular bell curve. I have a lot of repetitive behaviors and interests and can annoy the hell out of people. I also find smiling to be an odd thing to master. Clearly, with your feedback, I have not mastered smiling. I thank you for that. Me telling you that I'm awkward is not an implied question, it's a fact and a statement. It's also not a statement to "fish" for compliments, using this idiom. I can try to train myself to be less awkward my current repetitive behavior is taking selfies and trying to master the smile. I hate looking people in the eyes and as my te has strengthened wanted to learn that. I find it an admirable trait that I haven't mastered yet.

Sorry for the long post, I know you detest novels but I felt the shorter one I made was misunderstood so a longer one was needed to add context.


----------



## NIHM

Crowbo said:


> View attachment 902999


Love this, where is this taken?


----------



## deafcrossfitter

NIHM said:


> Not offended that someone compared me to duck lips and sometimes it would be cute to add a duckbill and go like a duck for Halloween because ducks are adorable. I never really got the duck lips idiom because I don't think duck lips look anything like a duck. I do think the memes duck lips are not flattering on a female/male and that was not my intention. I just have large lips. I find when most people female/or male have duck lips I think it is to pull off a kiss face of mawh or to make their lips bigger. I have large lips, to begin with. I have tried some new makeup tutorials by youtube influencers to overdraw them which gives them an even fuller look. Most of the time I like the look on camera but hate it in person because I look rather orange. I go by the state of averages when I calculate things. My brain looks for patterns and it's hard not to notice them. Someone referring to a person's face as duck lips almost always has a negative meaning behind it on average. Whether I get offended by something depends on how much I know the person, if I choose that the offense is offensive to me, and the other category would mean level of sleep and hormones. This didn't seem like a subject to be offended about. I find it passive-aggressive because you had a compliment but with the applied "but" and negative meaning behind it. Still, feedback to me outweighs the intentions of a phrase used to degrade people and bully them. I like feedback, even though my intention was not a duck lip look, it still means I need to practice.
> 
> Also if I fall on a diagram of awkwardness and socially being inapt I would be one weird oddball to the general population, this is the reason for being labeled Autistic. I can sometimes come off as robotic when I'm looking at something. I'm also fairly blunt. I've noticed a lot of people on the internet referee to "why you mad," when I'm not even slightly angry. It's kind of a weird sensation to always be faced with people's implied intentions towards your post. I've gathered when someone is angry calling me "you whore bitch slut..." on most occasions means they're mad, or skdjhfs dvb bsdifv means they're mad (can't write/read), or I'm angry at you, or THIS IS SHOUTING. So I've had to learn about social situations online as much as in person.
> 
> My feedback was that I saw passive-aggressive attempts and that I prefer people that are blunt over a passive-aggressive situation. If I state someone is passive-aggressive that's just me making a mental note, not stating that I had a negative reaction to their comment. I have in the past stated to another person that they were being passive-aggressive with me and that I was angered and I made it clear I was angry by saying, "I am very angry at you and disgusted." I try to state my feelings on the internet. I find it helps, though people always add meaning. Several factors play into whether I get offended or not. I've noticed normal people tend to not be blunt even if on their faces they look annoyed. Though it might take my brain a second to catch up with someone being annoyed with me. I've found out in the past cutting them off and telling the annoying person they're being annoying isn't always welcomed advice. I'm not great with sarcasm or idioms and getting to the point is easier for me.
> 
> Anyways me being awkward is not up for debate, I was given the label autism because of my social oddness within the regular bell curve. I have a lot of repetitive behaviors and interests and can annoy the hell out of people. I also find smiling to be an odd thing to master. Clearly, with your feedback, I have not mastered smiling. I thank you for that. Me telling you that I'm awkward is not an implied question, it's a fact and a statement. It's also not a statement to "fish" for compliments, using this idiom. I can try to train myself to be less awkward my current repetitive behavior is taking selfies and trying to master the smile. I hate looking people in the eyes and as my te has strengthened wanted to learn that. I find it an admirable trait that I haven't mastered yet.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, I know you detest novels but I felt the shorter one I made was misunderstood so a longer one was needed to add context.


Noted. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

NIHM said:


> Love this, where is this taken?


All of these photos I took were in the tulip fields of Skagit Valley. Which is near Mt Vernon in northwestern Washington.


----------



## NIHM

Crowbo said:


> All of these photos I took were in the tulip fields of Skagit Valley. Which is near Mt Vernon in northwestern Washington.


I'll have to schedule a visit one of these days, looks beautiful.


----------



## Crowbo

NIHM said:


> I'll have to schedule a visit one of these days, looks beautiful.


It's certainly worth it. I'm so lucky to live and have grown up in a state with so many exquisite and diverse landscapes. The Pacific Northwest is perfect for nature photography.


----------



## littlewyng

Crowbo said:


> All of these photos I took were in the tulip fields of Skagit Valley. Which is near Mt Vernon in northwestern Washington.


Super Jelly, I missed it this year.


----------



## Hexigoon

I was playing around with this portrait filter on my phone. Actually, pretty good!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

The Pacific Northwest is one place I'd love to go to. I wouldn't mind living there if it weren't for the cost of housing. I can't beat the rent around these parts. 

The places in this country I like most are the Pacific Northwest, the north central Midwest (northeastern Minnesota, northern Wisconsin, northern Michigan), and northern New England (Vermont, New Hampshire, Maine, northern upstate New York (though technically not New England)). The Pacific Northwest is the only one of those I haven't been to.


----------



## littlewyng

You are the only person I know to ever clarify northern Upstate New York. We Western New Yorkers thank you. 

But yeah- not cheap over here in the PNW. 

You do have to come out here for a Kraken game though!!!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

littlewyng said:


> You do have to come out here for a Kraken game though!!!


Hopefully during a better season though. lol


----------



## littlewyng

What you don’t like never ending rain? 🤣


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

littlewyng said:


> What you don’t like never ending rain? 🤣
> 
> View attachment 903076


No, I mean the Kraken. Its a shitty Kraken season. But then, its only their first season.


----------



## littlewyng

yes very true! Actually not TOO bad for the first season. I expected worse. 

Here you go:










I think this is the game where they did the first ever hat trick and everyone kept looking up on their phones- why are people throwing their hats onto the ice. N00bs.


----------



## Crowbo

littlewyng said:


> What you don’t like never ending rain? 🤣
> 
> View attachment 903076


Lol. The part of Washington that I'm from looks more like this. 










Crazy how both environments can exist in the same state.


----------



## littlewyng

Yes- that's so amazing! But it's nice also because if it gets too depressing and rainy on this side, you can just drive over the mountains to the desert for some sun. lol


----------



## Crowbo

Btw, the Seahawks better get some elite players in this years draft because this offseason has been miserable. We lost both our future hall of fame quarterback and middle linebacker in literally the same day. And that linebacker, Bobby Wagner, signed with division rival La Rams. I hate the Rams so fucking much. I really should start watching the Kraken more. What is their current roster like at the moment?


----------



## littlewyng

I’ll let Ock answer the roster thing but yeah on the Hawks- I just wonder what Beacon Plumbing is going to do. 🤣


----------



## tanstaafl28




----------



## Electra

UpClosePersonal said:


> I won't even pretend to understand you.


Why is that?


----------



## Electra

deafcrossfitter said:


> She's seen women bring other women down for their looks on this site. Simple.


It was a man bringing another male down


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

@Crowbo @littlewyng You know, as far as sports fans go, I'm often not as tuned into details, and I'm a slow learner. This is the first year I like a hockey team, so I'm still definitely learning and slowly understanding more and more. But my friend and I have been watching Kraken games here and there together, and I still get the general gist of what's going on when I'm watching them. But I couldn't name off the roster for you. Sorry.


----------



## Electra

Hexigoon said:


> I was playing around with this portrait filter on my phone. Actually, pretty good!
> View attachment 903071


I wish I had that knowledge and app too 🤩
It looks so cool!😎


----------



## Hexigoon

Electra said:


> I wish I had that knowledge and app too 🤩
> It looks so cool!😎


Yeah! The app is called ToonArt btw


----------



## Electra

Hexigoon said:


> Yeah! The app is called ToonArt btw


Thanks, I'll try it 😃


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

@Crowbo @littlewyng This is the sports team I know most about because they're my #1, and I've been a fan of theirs since I was 9 yo in 1987. I know by far the most about the sport of baseball. But that said, there's definitely enough Wisconsinites that know more about the Brewers, and I'm relatively still not that knowledgeable about baseball.




  








brewers-logo-2020-2.jpg




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Oct 6, 2021


__
1


----------



## tanstaafl28

Ock said:


> @Crowbo @littlewyng You know, as far as sports fans go, I'm often not as tuned into details, and I'm a slow learner. This is the first year I like a hockey team, so I'm still definitely learning and slowly understanding more and more. But my friend and I have been watching Kraken games here and there together, and I still get the general gist of what's going on when I'm watching them. But I couldn't name off the roster for you. Sorry.


@Ock I'm pretty well versed in hockey, American football, and baseball. If you have questions, let me know.


----------



## Crowbo

@littlewyng American football is by far the sport that I'm most invested in when it comes to watching. I'm probably the biggest Seahawks fan on PerC. I even have my own top ten greatest Seahawks of all time list and here it is!

10- Marshawn Lynch

One of the best power backs in recent history. Beastmode was something special and bulldozed his way through contact for every yard. Almost any defender that dared to tackle him had to pay the price. Not giving him the ball on the 1-yard line in Super Bowl 49 fucked up the whole timeline and led to the outbreak of Covid-19.











9- Steve Hutchinson

An outstanding left guard who's exquisite run blocking led to Shaun Alexander's MVP season in 2005. One of the best offensive linemen of the 2000s. Was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 2020. If not for the poison pill contract that led him to leave Seattle and play the remainder of his career on the Vikings than he would be a lot higher on this list. But regardless, he is still the best guard in franchise history and has an important place in Seahawks lore.










8- Richard Sherman

What can I say about Richard Sherman that hasn't already been said before at this point? One of the premier shutdown cornerbacks of the 2010s and a key member of the legendary, Superbowl winning, Legion of Boom secondary. He talked a ton of shit but could back it up far more often than not. Even though the way he left the team was ugly, I will always look back at his time in Seattle fondly and cherish the memories of the Sherminator in the blue and green. I don't know how much longer he'll play but I do know that he'll be in the Hall of Fame one day.















7- Earl Thomas
Imo, Earl was the most important piece in the Legion of Boom and was the biggest reason for it's dominance. In his prime, he completely erased opposing's teams ability to execute deep passes, was lightning quick, a supreme ball hawk, and was a ferocious hitter for his size. Easily the best safety of the 2010s and no one should be arguing with me otherwise. It's very hard for safeties to get into the Hall of Fame but I think he should absolutely be inducted eventually.















6- Russell Wilson

Dangeruss! What an absolutely awesome and electric player, as well as being criminally underrated throughout nearly his entire career. Unquestionably the best quarterback the Seahawks have ever had. He has the most wins of any QB that has played in his first ten years ever. His touchdown to interception ratio is excellent, he has one of the highest passer ratings all time, and he's clutch as fuck. Time and time again, whenever the Seahawks struggle in a game, Russell Wilson has usually been able to work his magic deep into the 2nd half, and will his team to victory. It's very sad that he is no longer a Hawk but I still wish him the best and hope that he does well in Denver. I believe that he'll be a sure lock for the Hall of Fame by the time his career is finished.















5- Kenny Easley

The original Enforcer and still the best defensive back in franchise history. He was an absolute menace of a safety that laid down the hits with the speed and power of a nuclear warhead. He was also a total vice grip in coverage. Was the league's Defensive Player of The Year in 1984, grabbing 10 interceptions and returning 2 of them for touchdowns. Unfortunately, he only played a total of 7 seasons in the NFL and was only 28 by the time he retired because of severe kidney issues. Regardless, he is still one of the greatest safeties to ever play the game. He was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 2017, and his jersey number #45 is retired by the Seahawks.















4- Cortez Kennedy

In what was the darkest age in the history of this franchise, the 90s. All that us 12s had to hang our hat on was this absolute unit of a man known as Cortez Kennedy. One of the greatest defensive linemen of all time. In 1992, he got 14 sacks as a defensive tackle! As a result, he was selected as the NFL's Defensive Player of The Year in 1992 on a Seahawks team that finished the season
2-14. That's just how fucking great he was! He was so disruptive at the line of scrimmage that he was routinely double and triple teamed on just about every play and sometimes, that still wouldn't be enough. He was also incredibly quick for his colossal size. He was inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame in 2012 and his jersey number #96 is retired by the Seahawks.















Cortez Kennedy's Full Hall of Fame Speech (2012) | NFL

3- Bobby Wagner

Unquestionably the most consistently great player of the entire Pete Carroll era. There hasn't been another Seahawk that I've adored quite as much over the past decade as BWagz. Arguably the best middle linebacker of the 2010s and one of the greatest middle linebackers of all time. Even as the Seahawks defense has declined over the years, Wagner remained elite and has been the heart, the soul, and the rock of the Seahawks defense for so long. There is no other more fitting superlative for the play of Wagner in his prime than omnipotent. He is an all seeing, all knowing, all tackling, all blitzing, and all covering machine of destruction. He has obliterated ball carriers on a regular basis and if he so much as gets a finger on you, you have no chance of escape. Your ass is going to eat the turf. He is a 6-time first team All Pro, which is the most all pro selections in franchise history. He is the Seahawks all time leader in combined tackles and leads the NFL in combined tackles among all active players. I really fucking hate that he's going to play for a division rival in the Rams this next season but I still wish him the best regardless. Getting to play alongside Aaron Donald is going to make the game a lot easier for him than it has been the past couple of seasons in Seattle. Farewell Bobby Wagner! I'll never forget your wonderful time here in Seattle. And I know without any shadow of a doubt that you will be a first ballot hall of famer in your future! The day that you receive that gold jacket is going to be one to remember and cherish.


















#13: Bobby Wagner (LB, Seahawks) | Top 100 NFL Players of 2020


The Top 100 Players of 2020 counts down the top players in the NFL as determined solely by the players themselves. This year, NFL Films collected 970 ballots...




youtu.be





2- Walter Jones

Big Walt! One of the greatest left tackles to ever play the game. Throughout his 12 seasons and 180 career games played, he gave up only 23 sacks and was penalized for holding just 9 times. Which is the same number of times that he went to the Pro Bowl. Coach Mike Holmgren has called him the best offensive player he ever coached. He and Steve Hutchinson together formed a historically great left side and one of the best offensive lines in history. In 2005, that led to Shaun Alexander's MVP season and the Seahawks first Super Bowl appearance in franchise history. He is a first ballot hall of famer, being inducted in 2014. His jersey number #71 is retired by the Seahawks. And in 2019, he was one of the offensive linemen that was selected for the NFL's 100th Anniversary All Time Team.


















Walter Jones Ultimate NFL Career Highlights


The cornerstone of the most dominant offensive line of the early 2000s, Walter Jones paved the way for the elite Seahawks Offense for more than a decade. Per...




youtu.be





1- Steve Largent

At long last it's finally time to talk about the Seahawks GOAT. There is no other player that is more deserving of the title of Mr Seahawk. At the beginning of his career in 1976, no one expected him to have the career that he did. He seemed like he was nothing more than just a small, slow, unathletic white guy from Oklahoma. Which is precisely why the Oilers cut him before he even played a single game for them. They traded him to the Seahawks for an 8th round pick. From that came one of the greatest heists in the history of football. Steve Largent had nearly every receiving record by the time he retired, and he accomplished all of that while never having elite quarterbacks throwing to him, never wearing gloves, and playing under a heavily run-oriented offense for a good chunk of his career. His route running and hands were absolute perfection. He is the ultimate proof that you should never let anyone tell you that you can't do "this or that". That if you put your heart, your soul, and most importantly, your mind into something and continue to sharpen your creativity and skills then you can rise to the top. In 1995, he became the first Seahawk to be inducted into the Pro Football Hall of Fame. Doing so in his first year of eligibility. His jersey number #80 is retired by the Seahawks. He was also one of the wide receivers that was selected for the NFL's 100th Anniversary All Time Team in 2019.









A Football Life - Steve Largent


A Football Life is a documentary series developed by NFL Films and aired on NFL Network that documents the lives of select National Football League players, ...




youtu.be





Sorry about this post being so fucking long, lmao. I just love the Seahawks too damn much XD.


----------



## Crowbo

Here's the Steve Largent photo. I couldn't fit everything in the first post. lmfao


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Electra said:


> It was a man bringing another male down


Oh LOL. Fair. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## littlewyng

@Crowbo we need to pin that somewhere or something! Lol
That’s awesome, I grew up in Buffalo so I will always be a Bills fan (albeit long suffering) but the Hawks energy is so great out here!


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I went through Buffalo on the Amtrak. It was the closest I've ever been to Canada.


----------



## NIHM

Hexigoon said:


> I was playing around with this portrait filter on my phone. Actually, pretty good!
> View attachment 903071


What app is that?

Edit: nm you answered it.


----------



## Hexigoon

NIHM said:


> What app is that?
> 
> Edit: nm you answered it.


Oh btw the free version comes with a watermark on the corner - I simply painted over that and did a tiny bit of fixing of parts the AI got a little weird like the eyelash line going into the white space of the eye but it came out better than I thought it would.

It even has a Disney / Pixar-y filter which is really cool but I still don't know what to make of such a result. 😅 It feels kinda strange to see yourself as a Disney character, it's getting into uncanny valley territory.









I'm guessing in the Metaverse, people will be looking similar though


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Diamonds on my neck diamonds on my grill diamonds on my neck diamonds on my grill









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowbo

My hair looks pretty good here.


----------



## Crowbo

NIHM said:


> This could be my favorite photo of you.


Thank you  Now that I have an electric razor, I've decided that I'm going to keep shaving to stave off the facial hair but I'll let the hair on my head grow fully back. For me, I now consider that the most preferable combination.


----------



## Eilidh

When i was 3 or 4 and me now. ^_^


----------



## Purrfessor

Eilidh said:


> When i was 3 or 4 and me now. ^_^
> 
> 
> View attachment 904525


You look the same!


----------



## NIHM

Humm. Oldie photos vs me two weeks ago.


----------



## Eilidh

Purrfessor said:


> You look the same!


lol pretty much, just bigger and not as tan anymore, now that i live in the Pacific Northwest vs Southern California


----------



## Purrfessor

Eilidh said:


> lol pretty much, just bigger and not as tan anymore, now that i live in the Pacific Northwest vs Southern California


I live in PNW too! I usually tan with my shirt off in the summer but this summer I'm fat so idk if I'll do that


----------



## NIHM

Purrfessor said:


> I live in PNW too! I usually tan with my shirt off in the summer but this summer I'm fat so idk if I'll do that


Then you can be like me with skin cancer in your past so you avoid the sun like a vampire and are anemic so you're a special shade of pale.


----------



## Purrfessor

NIHM said:


> Then you can be like me with skin cancer in your past so you avoid the sun like a vampire and are anemic so you're a special shade of pale.


I was in a vampire den before. They were harvesting my blood against my will. Multiple times a day. They trapped me and held me captive. Pretty sure satan was in the building. I made my escape by outsmarting them though. So I wouldn't want to be a vampire myself. I'm actually a werewolf so we are enemies.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

I find tanning pretty unnecessary, and it even turns me off when a woman who's supposed to be White is really bronze. But I still find darker race women attractive because that's their natural skin color.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

Yup









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NIHM

Hanging out tailgate style before the Tears for Fear/ Garbage concert. With the intj hubby.


----------



## deafcrossfitter

NIHM said:


> View attachment 905050
> 
> 
> Hanging out tailgate style before the Tears for Fear/ Garbage concert. With the intj hubby.


Is that your husband? Can I have him when you're done?


----------



## Flabarac Brupip




----------



## Crowbo




----------



## Flabarac Brupip

Just for the fuck of it I decided to take a pic of me wearing my other glasses too.




  








IMG_0381.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
7 mo ago


----------



## knght990

Naples in the background


----------



## NIHM

Group shot besties: ENFP, ENFJ, ISFJ
























Hubby (INTJ) and me (ENFP)

Hanging out with best friends and family at the Miranda Lambert concert.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

This is me in November last year.....




  








IMG_0365.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
Nov 27, 2021







This is me now.....




  








IMG_0381.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
7 mo ago







I think I look considerably better now. My face is thinner and I have more complexion. Also, I think the glasses are a nice addition. The hair and beard are constantly changing.


----------



## Crowbo




----------



## perpetuallyreticent

well hi


----------



## Purrfessor

perpetuallyreticent said:


> well hi
> 
> View attachment 907426


It's been awhile


----------



## Flabarac Brupip

IMG_0391.JPG




__
Flabarac Brupip


__
5 mo ago


----------



## Euphoric Nocturne




----------



## Kintsugi

Soz, had to delete for privacy


----------



## thisisme

this is the lil cartoon version of me i just added to my work slack profile haha


----------



## Purrfessor

Cool shirt, cool glasses, bed head.


----------



## Kintsugi

The shirt is very cool


----------



## UpClosePersonal

NIHM said:


> I really want a1 hair color


Yes, but artistically, A1,is the most interesting picture in the group. Lots of splashy color makes it exciting to look at.
They're all interesting because you two are so attractive anyway. I don't think you take a bad picture.


----------



## NIHM

UpClosePersonal said:


> Yes, but artistically, A1,is the most interesting picture in the group. Lots of splashy color makes it exciting to look at.
> They're all interesting because you two are so attractive anyway. I don't think you take a bad picture.


Yeah that app is addictive. Crazy how far technology has taken us. Sometimes I can take a bad photo.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

NIHM said:


> Yeah that app is addictive. Crazy how far technology has taking us. Sometimes I can take a bad photo.
> 
> View attachment 912106
> 
> View attachment 912109
> 
> View attachment 912105
> 
> View attachment 912108
> 
> View attachment 912107
> 
> View attachment 912103
> 
> View attachment 912104


I don't know the app. I just researched it after reading your earlier post.
It looks interesting. Do you decide these looks or are they somehow auto-generated? How much control do you have?
Are these applied filters?

You might say I need to try it but if you're going to do the work, I'm happy just to view your results. 
I'm an amateur portrait artist. I've worked in pencil. So apps that do what I have a talent for doing don't appeal to me.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

NIHM said:


> I really want a1 hair color


I just realized that I read this wrong.
I feel pretty stupid now that I look at it.
I thought you were saying that you wanted 1 hair color as opposed to the rainbow look.
If you do that be sure to post a picture of yourself with the new look.
I'd be curious how it turned out IRL.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

View attachment 912108


This isn't working for you. Put your hair down  

View attachment 912107


This i hard to believe its you. Nice picture!

View attachment 912104


And this looks like an famous actress. It's definitely an actress pose. This is actually a really good picture.

These are really interesting.


----------



## NIHM

UpClosePersonal said:


> I don't know the app. I just researched it after reading your earlier post.
> It looks interesting. Do you decide these looks or are they somehow auto-generated? How much control do you have?
> Are these applied filters?
> 
> You might say I need to try it but if you're going to do the work, I'm happy just to view your results.
> I'm an amateur portrait artist. I've worked in pencil. So apps that do what I have a talent for doing don't appeal to me.


I haven't figured out the pattern yet and you know I love my patterns. It's random the art you get so you have no control. I think it depends the pictures you use. I've seen girls that look more goth get different looks than I did. 

Like this is more of the hubby. 


















































These are of my friend staying over tonight. Needless to say she loved them and was like omg.... and it looks just like them. I think it's an ai unit.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

Like this is more of the hubby.

View attachment 912115


This is good

View attachment 912117


This one, meh.

View attachment 912116


This is kind of cool. I think you said on one of your posts that he's a quiet guy? this projects that kind of image.

View attachment 912118


This is his actor pose 

View attachment 912113


How did you get this? You had a long shot pic that you could replace the BG on?

View attachment 912114


This looks like a completely different guy. Is it still your husband?

These are of my friend staying over tonight. Needless to say she loved them and was like omg.... and it looks just like them. I think it's an ai unit.

View attachment 912122

View attachment 912119

View attachment 912120

View attachment 912121


Geez! You flatter her. She looks regal.
I like these 4 equally.


----------



## NIHM

UpClosePersonal said:


> Like this is more of the hubby.
> 
> View attachment 912115
> 
> 
> This is good
> 
> View attachment 912117
> 
> 
> This one, meh.
> 
> View attachment 912116
> 
> 
> This is kind of cool. I think you said on one of your posts that he's a quiet guy? this projects that kind of image.
> 
> View attachment 912118
> 
> 
> This is his actor pose
> 
> View attachment 912113
> 
> 
> How did you get this? You had a long shot pic that you could replace the BG on?
> 
> View attachment 912114
> 
> 
> This looks like a completely different guy. Is it still your husband?
> 
> These are of my friend staying over tonight. Needless to say she loved them and was like omg.... and it looks just like them. I think it's an ai unit.
> 
> View attachment 912122
> 
> View attachment 912119
> 
> View attachment 912120
> 
> View attachment 912121
> 
> 
> Geez! You flatter her. She looks regal.
> I like these 4 equally.


Yeah some of the art ones generated don't 100% match up to the person it's him but the ai version of him. Like 50% of mine look like me. 92% of his look like him almost spot on. And Rachel my friend it was like 98%.

Also yes my husband is an INTJ he's very silent with outsiders but with me he's almost a chatter box. We're opposites but we work really well together as a team.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

NIHM said:


> Also yes my husband is an INTJ he's very silent with outsiders but with me he's almost a chatter box. We're opposites but we work really well together as a team.


I completely understand. I'm exactly the same way. My wife was the extravert. I got dragged along on so many gatherings. it was torture.

I think the introvert needs the extravert to fill in for what he's missing.
Being an introverted man, I can't say what an extraverted woman sees in the introvert.. But I think it's an interesting dynamic.
Of course I'm an NF which makes me an incredible lover. So there's that.


----------



## AliceMA

_Deleted_


----------

